# Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1



## HerrHamster (14. März 2013)

*Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1 - MS Blauort - 26.05.2013*

Siehe Post# 2....


----------



## Skizzza (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

VERBINDLICHE TEILNEHMERLISTE MS Blauort 26.05.2013

1. Skizzza
2. Stulle
3. Yupii 
4. Yupii ihm sein Schwiegersohn
5. angelnrolfman 
6. Brutzlaff
7. HerrHamster (marke)
8. Yupii ihm sein Schwager Jens
9. Reppi
10. djoerni
11. elbetaler
12. offense80 (!!!!!) (marke)
13. Ersatz "Pink Pearl"
14. Stulle ihm sein Dad 
15. Ines
16. FangÜberhauptNix (Marke)


Wir fahren am 26.05.2013 von Laboe mit der MS Blauort. Wer eine SH-Marke braucht, schreibt die bitte mit in die Anmeldung, die besorge ich dann noch vorher.


----------



## Frank the Tank (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Erstmal, SUPER ALEX! :vik:
> 
> Zum Thema wann, ab Mai sind wir auf der sicheren Seite, dass sogar der letzte Nachzügler-Dorsch sein "Paket" abgeschmissen hat.
> 
> ...



Moin moin , also vom platz her hat die Ostpreußen mehr angebot finde ich. Also ich persönlich bin neugierig auf laboe und wismar. Da waere ich wahrscheinlich dabei. Spätestens im sommer wollte ich eh mak von wismar aus starten.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Skizzza (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Aber auf der Ostpreußen gibts kein frisch Gezapftes  Aber bin für alles offen!


----------



## Frank the Tank (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Aber auf der Ostpreußen gibts kein frisch Gezapftes  Aber bin für alles offen!




du sollst doch eh nicht mehr trinken weil du sonst wieder die fische totquatscht:m


----------



## HerrHamster (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|good:

Ich muss noch einen Knebel besorgen!


----------



## Frank the Tank (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Ich muss noch einen Knebel besorgen!




ich frage mich gerade wie groß der dorsch sein müßte um ihn damit den mund zu stopfen?|evil:

oder jeder sponsert einen pilker die wir ihm durch die lippen ziehen


p.s.  hoffe du nimmst das jetzt nicht persönlich:k


----------



## Skizzza (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

nein jungs, keine sorge  aus euch spricht doch eh nur der neid über meine grandiosen fänge vom letzten male, da stehe ich drüber 
kam auch die idee auf, dass ich in nem kleinen schlauchi hinten dran mitfahr, das wäre glaub ich die beste notlösung|kopfkrat


----------



## HerrHamster (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> kam auch die idee auf, dass ich in nem kleinen schlauchi hinten dran mitfahr, das wäre glaub ich die beste notlösung|kopfkrat



Das ist auch eine sehr gute Idee! Bringst du das mit oder müssen wir dafür noch zusammen schmeißen?? :q

Wo ist eigentlich Lausi? Normal, ziehen ihn doch solche Gespräche magisch an!


----------



## Frank the Tank (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Das ist auch eine sehr gute Idee! Bringst du das mit oder müssen wir dafür noch zusammen schmeißen?? :q
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich Lausi? Normal, ziehen ihn doch solche Gespräche magisch an!




den stecken wir in einen gummistiefel und ziehen ihn hinterher, keinen cent würde ich ausgeben


----------



## HerrHamster (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

    |sagnix


----------



## Skizzza (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Lausi schläft wohl schon, sonst würden wir hier schon aus Seite 7 sein:q
Das ist eigentlich die Lösung, ich lasse mir eine Lausi-Maske anfertigen und gehe dadurch quasi undercover zur Tour:m


----------



## Frank the Tank (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Lausi schläft wohl schon, sonst würden wir hier schon aus Seite 7 sein:q
> Das ist eigentlich die Lösung, ich lasse mir eine Lausi-Maske anfertigen und gehe dadurch quasi undercover zur Tour:m




für sowas hässliches findest keinen hersteller


----------



## elbetaler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

...|wavey: und in dem Schlauchi aber feinstes Zeugs, 
so 4 bis 6 Ruten draussen, mit allen Schleppvarianten! Und beim Stopp gehts mit den anderen Geräten weiter, Pilke, Gufiergärte und NK-Montagen.
Kurz gesagt, eben alles. Sach mal, bei dir muss es doch bald mal einen Anlass zum Feiern geben? ...Wenn auch nicht der Abschluss, dann aber eine erfolgreiche Zwischenprüfung?

Und, ein wahres Genie zu erkennen, bedarf einer gehörigen Portion desselben. Deshalb und weil es eben selten ist, werden Genies auch verunglimpft, verspottet und in ein Beiboot versetzt, zB. ein Schlauchi!#h:m
Wer fängt, hat alles richtig gemacht. Und abgerechnet wird am Ende der Ausfahrt!

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Skizzza (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Jörg, schön von dir zu lesen! #h Ich hoffe, du bist dieses mal wieder dabei! Und vielen dank, zumindest einer der es mir von Herzen gönnt! Könn sich Frank und Alex mal ne Scheibe abschneiden 

Ja ich habe endlich mein Vordiplom in der Tasche, lang genug hats gedauert :m Nun geht es endlich wieder richtig weiter. Muss es auch, die stellen den Studiengang schon auf Bachelor um, was einige Änderung von Kursen etc bedeutet.

Hätte noch eine Idee zur Tour, wie wäre es, wenn sich jeder noch ein Namensschild mit Boardi-Namen und echten Namen bastelt? Die alten Hasen kennen sich ja, aber grade für neue Teilnehmer ist es bestimmt hilfreich#c


----------



## HerrHamster (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Hätte noch eine Idee zur Tour, wie wäre es, wenn sich jeder noch ein Namensschild mit Boardi-Namen und echten Namen bastelt? Die alten Hasen kennen sich ja, aber grade für neue Teilnehmer ist es bestimmt hilfreich#c



Joa, das würde ich auch gut finden! 
Ich vergess die Name einfach immer wieder! |kopfkrat


----------



## elbetaler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Bin zwar nicht sooo bibelfest, aber da heisst es u.a., wo es darum geht, wie man wohl wisse - wer denn nun der Messias sei:

..."An den Taten werdet ihr ihn erkennen!"...

Aber, die Sache mit den Namensschildchen, ist schon gut. Davon ab, bei denen, wo eine gewisse gemeinsame Basis erkennbar ist und die Chemie stimmt, braucht es keine Schilder. Die Namen behält man.

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> du sollst doch eh nicht mehr trinken weil du sonst wieder die fische totquatscht:m


 
|sagnix....................()


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> Hätte noch eine Idee zur Tour, wie wäre es, wenn sich jeder noch ein Namensschild mit Boardi-Namen und echten Namen bastelt




Gibt es hier sogar; habe ne Kappe mit Namen und auch nen Namensschild vom Board........gab es früher in den 70 er auf den ersten Kuttertouren......kennt ihr Jungspunde ja nicht mehr|rolleyes

Achja---.......................dabei


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Gibt es hier sogar; habe ne Kappe mit Namen und auch nen Namensschild vom Board........gab es früher in den 70 er auf den ersten Kuttertouren......kennt ihr Jungspunde ja nicht mehr|rolleyes
> 
> Achja---.......................dabei


 
Stimmt, "alter Mann" , hab ich schonmal gesehen sowas....... aber die meisten von uns fallen ja doch positiv (oder wie auch immer ) auf und bleiben in "bester Erinnerung".......#h


----------



## Yupii (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

also bis Mai|kopfkrat, bei mir ginge es dann nur am ersten oder letzten Wochenende, da wär ich auch dabei. Im Juni muss ich leider wieder nach Norge


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> also bis Mai|kopfkrat, bei mir ginge es dann nur am ersten oder letzten Wochenende, da wär ich auch dabei. Im Juni muss ich leider wieder nach Norge


 
Mensch Uwe, dass es dich so hart erwischt und du im Juni nach Norge *MUSST* ))........ ist nicht einfach |rolleyes

(Wir fahren auch am 21.Juni (Midsommer) hoch und werden diesmal verstärkt auf die "grossen Platten" gehen )


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hast eigentlich Recht , Rolf :m
Aber der Hamster und der "Diplom Quatscher" |rolleyes|rolleyes haben ja anscheinend Probleme...

PS. Ich wäre auch für Egbert in Laboe !

PPS. Mitte Juni bin ich auch gaanz oben und Mitte Juli Hardanger.........
Also ne schnelle Nummer Ende April/Anfang Mai ?


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Oder Rolf.....Du schnappst Dir im April Sunny und wir fahren mit Gerd V. trainieren...|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Oder Rolf.....Du schnappst Dir im April Sunny und wir fahren mit Gerd V. trainieren...|rolleyes



Das hatte ich Rolf auch schon vorgeschlagen. Da bin ich sowas von gar nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Yupii (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mensch Uwe, dass es dich so hart erwischt und du im Juni nach Norge *MUSST* ))........ ist nicht einfach |rolleyes
> 
> (Wir fahren auch am 21.Juni (Midsommer) hoch und werden diesmal verstärkt auf die "grossen Platten" gehen )



Mit wir meinst du aber nicht sunny#d. Ist er nicht der Erfolglosangler vor dem Herrn#c


----------



## Reppi (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Uwe, ab jetzt bist Du mein Sunny !


----------



## Yupii (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

bei der Tour war Lausi schuld|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mit wir meinst du aber nicht sunny#d. Ist er nicht der Erfolglosangler vor dem Herrn#c


 
Doch doch....sunny.  Aber er und Markus sitzen im anderen Boot, so haben wir doch noch einige Chancen mit dem gefangenen Fisch eine volle Mahlzeit zusammen zu bekommen


----------



## Skizzza (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Also meinetwegen können wir auch schon den April anpeilen, eigentlich je eher desto besser, so wie mir das in den Fingern juckt!:vik:
Die Idee mit Gerd V. vorher zu trainieren interessiert mich auch, falls da noch n Platz frei sein sollte. Wollte schon immer mal mit ihm fahren.|wavey:

Sollten uns also nun erstmal auf einen Kahn einigen, damit wir dort freie Termine erfragen können. Ich stelle mal eine Auswahl zusammen:

Laboe: MS Blauort
Heiligenhafen: MS Monika/MS Ostpreußen

Noch Vorschläge oder unter denen auswählen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Jau Sv..... also die Blauort von Laboe hört sich schon interessant an 



Skizzza schrieb:


> Also meinetwegen können wir auch schon den April anpeilen, eigentlich je eher desto besser, so wie mir das in den Fingern juckt!:vik:
> Die Idee mit Gerd V. vorher zu trainieren interessiert mich auch, falls da noch n Platz frei sein sollte. Wollte schon immer mal mit ihm fahren.|wavey:
> 
> Sollten uns also nun erstmal auf einen Kahn einigen, damit wir dort freie Termine erfragen können. Ich stelle mal eine Auswahl zusammen:
> ...


----------



## Doc Dietmar (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wenn schon laboe warum nicht die langeland1 mit einem longtörn nach langeland auch das vorschiff wäre grösser


----------



## offense80 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin ihr Chaoten....

wenn es paßt, komme ich natürlich auch wieder mit. Ich hab gehört, das Eggi auf der Blauort jetzt eine schalldichte Kabine an Deck aufgebaut hat, weil er aus Helitown angerufen und vorgewarnt wurde. Der Kapitän soll NOCH IMMER mit einem Hörsturz im Krankenhaus liegen |supergri


----------



## HerrHamster (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|good:

#v#v#v#v#v


----------



## Skizzza (15. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hahahaha
Das wär mir neu, aber ich hätte vollstes Verständnis  
Und Jens ist das gewohnt, der hat sicher Ohrstöpsel drin, sobald er weiß, dass ich komme. 

Damit hier zumindest einer mal bei der Sache bleibt:
Laboe höre ich momentan als favorisierten Auslaufhafen heraus. Da dann Langeland oder Blauort?


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Hahahaha
> Das wär mir neu, aber ich hätte vollstes Verständnis
> Und Jens ist das gewohnt, der hat sicher Ohrstöpsel drin, sobald er weiß, dass ich komme.
> 
> ...


 
Hm, ich favorisiere die Blauort.........  schliesse mich aber der Mehrheit an #h


----------



## Reppi (17. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich wäre dann auch für die Blauort; aber nur ne Dorsch-Tour !


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich wäre dann auch für die Blauort; aber nur ne Dorsch-Tour !


 
Reppi, mein "Flügelmann" #h...............


----------



## HerrHamster (17. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Joa, dann müssen wir das ja noch im April oder Mai auf die Reihe bekommen!


----------



## Skizzza (17. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Erstes Aprilwochenende sind die Laboer Dorschtage, da also schonmal nicht. Terminvorschläge?


----------



## HerrHamster (17. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Joa, ich werde erst mal gucken wann die noch für 15 Leute (???) was frei haben!


----------



## Skizzza (17. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sauber Alex! Danke dir schonmal im Voraus. Glaube auch, dass 15 Leute erstmal ne gute Zahl sind. Ich wäre definitiv dabei, vll auch 2 Freunde von mir, je nach Termin.


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Lausi? Normal, ziehen ihn doch solche Gespräche magisch an!




Hier   muss das erstmal sortieren,sind aber schöne Vorschläg bei um den Skizza zum Schwitzen zu bringen:r


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> für sowas hässliches findest keinen hersteller




|krach:wer schnappt da nach Herrchen


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Also ne schnelle Nummer Ende April/Anfang Mai ?




Hallo Süßer kannst auch jetzt scho??????|bigeyes:k:k:k:k:l


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> bei der Tour war Lausi schuld|supergri|supergri




och nöö komm schon.......... Skizza ist immer schuld:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Reppi, mein "Flügelmann" #h...............




:c:c:c:c:c du gehst mir Fremd?:c:c:c du Schuft du....:c:c:c


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Achso,  Danke Alex! Wenn`s passt bin ich türlich bei euch,aber Wismar wär auch ne Option!


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|bigeyes "Heiliges Blech"....... 

das Sauerland ich frostfrei, die "Eingeborenen" wachen auf  #6


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> |bigeyes "Heiliges Blech".......
> 
> das Sauerland ich frostfrei, die "Eingeborenen" wachen auf  #6



Ja Schei.....e ist,gestern noch 20cm Neuschnee in 6Std und am Freitag war es 22-,wenn diese ver....#q|krach:|krach:#q:e nich langsam aufhört,dreh ich durch.


----------



## djoerni (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wismar auf der *Christa* wäre wirklich ne Alternative. Kurze Wege und normalerweise gut Fisch und ein bemühter Käptn.


----------



## Skizzza (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Oh weia, der Lausi ist da  Nun müssen wir ja wieder auf unsere Wortwahl achten 

Die Christa ist auch ein schönes Schiff, stimme ich zu. Vielleicht kann Alex ja auch da noch nach möglichen Terminen anfragen und dann entscheiden wir


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wismar auf der *Christa* wäre wirklich ne Alternative. Kurze Wege und normalerweise gut Fisch und ein bemühter Käptn.


 
Jo, auch nicht schlecht !! Wismar war ja schonmal im Gespräch............


----------



## Reppi (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wismar, wo ist das ??
Möchte auch einmal (fast) nen Heimspiel haben........bin für Egbert


PS.
Rolf, Uwe und Sven:
Irgendwie klappt das mit meinen PN nicht:
also, alles eingetütet; und Uwe bring Tape mit; Jens kommt mit --))))))


----------



## Skizzza (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Generell bin ich auch mehr für Laboe, weil ich da schon wahre Sternstunden erlebt habe. Und ich meine angeltechnisch!

Bin allerdings weiter für alles offen. Sonst lasst uns die Termine noch mal abwarten und dann festlegen?

PS:
PN ist da, alles klar!


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Generell bin ich auch mehr für Laboe, weil ich da schon wahre Sternstunden erlebt habe. Und ich meine angeltechnisch!
> 
> Bin allerdings weiter für alles offen. Sonst lasst uns die Termine noch mal abwarten und dann festlegen?
> 
> ...


 
Mal schauen, was Alex so in Erfahrung bringt (nehme an sein Handy brennt schon?? ). 
Wie gesagt, ein paar Infos und vor allem Termine brauchen wir noch........ dann können und sollten wir das festmachen......|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> PS.
> Rolf, Uwe und Sven:
> Irgendwie klappt das mit meinen PN nicht:
> also, alles eingetütet; und Uwe bring Tape mit; Jens kommt mit --))))))


Rolf hat mich gePNt#6

Nu muss ich schauen, ob dann nen Boardie-Tour Termin noch bis Norge hineinpasst#c


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf hat mich gePNt#6
> 
> Nu muss ich schauen, ob dann nen Boardie-Tour Termin noch bis Norge hineinpasst#c



Kneifen gildet nich........

Jo Labö,Heilitown,Kiel oder Wismar hauptsache wir können den Skizza im Salzwasser paddeln lassen


----------



## Skizzza (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ihr werdet noch alle in mein Schlauchboot wollen, sobald ich wieder fange und es bei euch mau aussieht :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ihr werdet noch alle in mein Schlauchboot wollen, sobald ich wieder fange und es bei euch mau aussieht :vik:


 
Wenn du zum Angeln kommst........ bei 8 mitgegebenen Flicken für 9 Löcher


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Wenn du zum Angeln kommst........ bei 8 Flicken mitgegebenen Flicken für 9 Löcher



Uiuiuiui,da machen wa aber 11Löchle in`s Böötchen,obwohl wenn er dann im Boot liegt fängt er garantiert auch noch was


----------



## lausi97 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Huch schon Seite 7|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Brutzlaff (19. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Bei ner Tour aus Laboe würde ich mich wohl mit einhaken....
Wenn es terminlich passt...


----------



## Frank the Tank (19. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Bei ner Tour aus Laboe würde ich mich wohl mit einhaken....
> Wenn es terminlich passt...



Bei mir das selbe.
Möchte eh mal gerne von laboe fahren und schauen was dort so geht


----------



## Skizzza (19. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Gut gut ich seh schon, interesse ist schonmal da! Werd dann morgen mal bei Egbert anrufen und nach Terminen fragen.

Hab eben nochmal die Fotos von der letzten Tour angeschaut... |supergri  Hoffe ihr seid nicht allzu sehr gealtert und ich erkenn euch noch wieder #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Gut gut ich seh schon, interesse ist schonmal da! Werd dann morgen mal bei Egbert anrufen und nach Terminen fragen.
> 
> Hab eben nochmal die Fotos von der letzten Tour angeschaut... |supergri Hoffe ihr seid nicht allzu sehr gealtert und ich erkenn euch noch wieder #6


 
Gealtert auch...... aber wenn einige "am Kopf" anders aussehen#c, das wird der Gehörschutz sein........|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Skizzza (19. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hab auch schon den Hörschutz von Lausi gefunden, der soll natürlich auch farblich zu seiner neuen Ausrüstung passen :vik:


[edit Mod: Bild gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen. Der Link zu dem Bild ist ok.]

http://i1.wearecdn.net/images/2011/...-banjo-kopfhoerer-pink-rose-1445-medium-0.jpg


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



skizzza schrieb:


> hab auch schon den hörschutz von lausi gefunden, der soll natürlich auch farblich zu seiner neuen ausrüstung passen :vik:
> [edit mod: Bild gelöscht. Bitte keine fremdbilder einstellen. Der link zu dem bild ist ok.]
> 
> http://i1.wearecdn.net/images/2011/...-banjo-kopfhoerer-pink-rose-1445-medium-0.jpg


 
#6#6#6............


----------



## Reppi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

und dazu die rosa Latex-Wathose...


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> und dazu die rosa Latex-Wathose...


 
:q:q jau und auf dem Rücken das Schild *" Allgemeiner Rutenhalter".......*:m


----------



## Yupii (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Boa, Kopfkino geht los:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So jungs, gerade mit Egbert telefoniert!#x Ziehmlich ausgebucht der Gute! Habe nun erstmal für 15 Leute angefragt!

Termine die in Frage kommen:

19.05 Pfingstsonntag
20.05 Pfingstmontag
26.05 Sonntag

Da die Plätze weg gehen wie warme Semmeln, bitte ich um eine rasche Entscheidung! Mir wäre jeder Termin recht, da ich keine anderen Verpflichtungen habe an den Tagen.

Wie schauts bei euch aus?#h


----------



## HerrHamster (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Sven, 

danke das du da angerufen hast, ich bin im Moment einfach super eingespannt! 

Ich wäre für den 26.05.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## djoerni (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich wäre am 20. und 26.05. dabei.


----------



## Reppi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Der beste Hamster von der Welt bei !:q
Tendenz 26.05.; aber bei Mehrheit auch alle anderen.......


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Jupp, 26. ist gut........ ansonsten wie die Mehrheit #h


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

allder was geht`n hier jez?Ihr schnappt alle nach Herrchen oder was

Ausserdem stell ich mich dann mit mein Pink Wathöschen als euer Bettdörschchen vor:k:k:k:k:k:k ihr schnullipupps ihr.

@Zkizza:besorgst du euft?


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

26.bin da #6


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

67|rolleyes


----------



## Skizzza (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ok ich sehe, die Tendenz geht eindeutig zum 26.05! Dann werd ich direkt mal was reservieren für uns :m

Lausi, hast du dich verschrieben oder meinst du damit wirklich das, was ich gegoogled habe und etwas mit Vaginalsaft zu tun hat|kopfkrat


----------



## Skizzza (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

SO wir haben nun erstmal bis 15 Plätze, 6 im Bug und die andren an der Seite dann, falls wir 15 werden. 
Starten wir also ab jetzt am besten eine verbindliche Anmeldung wie letztes mal! 
Ich schreibe mal die Teilnehmerlist in meinen ersten Beitrag auf Seite 1!


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ok ich sehe, die Tendenz geht eindeutig zum 26.05! Dann werd ich direkt mal was reservieren für uns :m
> 
> Lausi, hast du dich verschrieben oder meinst du damit wirklich das, was ich gegoogled habe und etwas mit Vaginalsaft zu tun hat|kopfkrat




ibah du Ferkel:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

hast du das wirklich googlen müssen? Ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wer macht mit die Kohle und wer besorgt die Marken für SH?Skizza machst du das? Verbindlich nummero zwo


----------



## Skizzza (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ja kann ich übernehmen beides. Daten geb ich dann noch bekannt. wer eine marke braucht, schreibt das bitte gleich mit in die anmeldung, das wird dann direkt mit vermerkt


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ja kann ich übernehmen beides. Daten geb ich dann noch bekannt. wer eine marke braucht, schreibt das bitte gleich mit in die anmeldung, das wird dann direkt mit vermerkt



Hier ich


----------



## Yupii (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

26.5 ist Meister yupii auch dabei. Hoffentlich stehe ich nicht mit dem Rücken lausi gegenüber:q  Ich bringe noch meinen Schwiegersohn mit. Und 2 x Hundemarke bitte.


----------



## Skizzza (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|good::m


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> 26.5 ist Meister yupii auch dabei. Hoffentlich stehe ich nicht mit dem Rücken lausi gegenüber:q  Ich bringe noch meinen Schwiegersohn mit. Und 2 x Hundemarke bitte.



Nene,macht Zkizza schon:g:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

auch dabei...... 26. und die nette Marke brauch ich auch


----------



## Yupii (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> auch dabei...... 26.


ich hab nix anderes erwartet#6


----------



## Brutzlaff (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

26.5. bei Egbert... Da binni dabei...:m


----------



## HerrHamster (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Joa, dann würde ich mal sagen das wir den 26.5 festhalten!


----------



## Yupii (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mein Schwager Jens kommt auch wieder mit, also noch nen Platz besetzt. Er braucht auch die Marke, nimmt aber meine, da ich ja schon nen Monat vorher eine brauche. Onkel Skizza, da hättest du aber auch mal dran denken können:q. Mal sehen, ob Rolf auch merkt, dass er die Marke schon vorher benötigt:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mensch Uwe, da haste Recht! Da war ja noch was :vik:
Dann stell ich da mal ein wenig um#6


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> 26.5. bei Egbert... Da binni dabei...:m



Jammi Frischfleisch,wer bringt die rosa Handschellen mit?|supergri|supergri|supergri



Boh ey ich dreh durch bei dem Mist da draussen,seit 2Std 12cm weiße Schei..e


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sachma Skizzi,weiß Eggi eigentlich was auf ihn zukommt?Wenn nich,dann klär den bloß nich auf!Die Tour kostet sonst das zehnfache|supergri|supergri.

Und nochwas,was heckt ihr drei(du,Uwe und Rolf)schon wieder aus|motz:|supergri


----------



## Skizzza (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Kannst meine haben Lausi 

Hier in Bremen schneits seit Tagen nicht, ist auch schon wieder alles weggeschmolzen

Wir hecken aus, wie wir dir einen Platz soweit weg wie möglich von uns andrehen können


----------



## Brutzlaff (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Jammi Frischfleisch,wer bringt die rosa Handschellen mit?|supergri|supergri|supergri



Hätte auch selber welche, allerdings nicht in Rosa...|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Hätte auch selber welche, allerdings nicht in Rosa...|rolleyes




;+;+|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesoha,jez wirds eng


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Kannst meine haben Lausi
> 
> Hier in Bremen schneits seit Tagen nicht, ist auch schon wieder alles weggeschmolzen
> 
> Wir hecken aus, wie wir dir einen Platz soweit weg wie möglich von uns andrehen können



Heut Mittag 5grad und ein bissi regen,aber seit 17Uhr ununterbrochen dicke Flocken,und das am 20.3.

Juhu post 100


----------



## lausi97 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Wir hecken aus, wie wir dir einen Platz soweit weg wie möglich von uns andrehen können




|krach:übe schon mal Langstreckenschwimmen,so ab 200km aufwärts


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Mein Schwager Jens kommt auch wieder mit, also noch nen Platz besetzt. Er braucht auch die Marke, nimmt aber meine, da ich ja schon nen Monat vorher eine brauche. Onkel Skizza, da hättest du aber auch mal dran denken können:q. Mal sehen, ob Rolf auch merkt, dass er die Marke schon vorher benötigt:q:q


 
Tach.....jetzt hat Rolf es auch schon gemerkt |uhoh:


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Und wieder 10 cm weissen Shit oben drauf; langsam drehe ich am Rad !

@Lausi
Wir und aushecken ??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q
Wir gehen vier Wochen vorher schon ins Höhen-Trainings-Lager !


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und wieder 10 cm weissen Shit oben drauf; langsam drehe ich am Rad !
> 
> @Lausi
> Wir und aushecken ??|kopfkrat|kopfkrat:q:q
> Wir gehen vier Wochen vorher schon ins Höhen-Trainings-Lager !


 
So sieht dat aus.....#6. Gute Vorbereitung ist eben alles. Erst das "Trainingslager" mit Reppi, Yupii, Skizzza und mir, dann die Kuttertour mit der wilden Horde und dann 10 Tage Vikna /Norwegen....... :k


----------



## Skizzza (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|good:
Morgen "Zuckerpüppchen", dich kann ich auch verbindlich eintragen nehme ich an? =)  

Hier schneits auch auf einmal, aber bleibt gott sei dank nicht liegen das zeug, zu warm...


----------



## Yupii (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Und nochwas,was heckt ihr drei(du,Uwe und Rolf)schon wieder aus|motz:|supergri



Meine kleine rosa Schlampe:q, du kannst zwar alles essen, aber nicht alles wissen:vik::q


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Meine kleine rosa Schlampe:q, du kannst zwar alles essen, aber nicht alles wissen:vik::q


 
....:q:q:q:q.......


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTEdich kann ich auch verbindlich eintragen ][/QUOTE]

Jepp.....


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rosa Schlampen, Zuckerpüppchen, ein seniler Opa, große Fische und geiles Wetter!
Da bin ich dabei! Bitte eintragen!


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTERosa Schlampen, Zuckerpüppchen, ein seniler Opa,][/QUOTE]
und Windelträger...:q:q:q#
Super Runde :m


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Windeln sind out... Zebco hat da was besseres


----------



## Yupii (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Trägst du jetzt Einmalhöschen#c


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich darf (leider) keine pikanten Details erzählen; nicht das unser Djörni noch von der Liste gestrichen wird..|rolleyes|rolleyes
Obwohl, er passt in die Karawane des Grauens...|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich darf (leider) keine pikanten Details erzählen; nicht das unser Djörni noch von der Liste gestrichen wird..|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Obwohl, er passt in die Karawane des Grauens...|rolleyes|rolleyes


 
psssst


----------



## lausi97 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

haihaihaihaitutai,i love you in se skei:l


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Karawane des Grauens....... jau, das trifft es !! 

So, nochmal bis 12:00h die "Welt retten" und Wirtschaft unterstützen...... dann geht's ab vom Hof#h.
(Heute abend wird angegrillt, einige Kilo Rippchen sind schon seit Tagen vorgeschmort und in der Marinade :k.......)


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

hört sich gut an! Viel Spaß!


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> hört sich gut an! Viel Spaß!


 
Jo, Danke.... sind echt spät dran in diesem Jahr. |rolleyes.........


----------



## Yupii (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

darfst du im Thermoanzug am Grill stehen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> darfst du im Thermoanzug am Grill stehen?


 
Hoffe ja, dass Sunny das Grillen übernimmt, der kann das ja so gut!!!  (schleim, schleim) 
(Dann kann ich in der geheizten Hütte auf's Essen warten....... :m)


----------



## Yupii (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hoffe ja, dass Sunny das Grillen übernimmt, der kann das ja so gut!!!  (schleim, schleim)


Stimmt, wenn er sonst nix kann, das kann er


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jo, Danke.... sind echt spät dran in diesem Jahr. |rolleyes.........




Japp.1.1. waren die Würschtel richtig legger:vik::vik:.

Traditionell wird bei uns um 0Uhr dreißig der Grill angeschmissen!


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Japp.1.1. waren die Würschtel richtig legger:vik::vik:.
> 
> Traditionell wird bei uns um 0Uhr dreißig der Grill angeschmissen!


 
Upps, das ist echt früh |bigeyes, aber bei uns in Norddeutschland (in der zivilisierten Welt!! :q) , haben wir auch "Feuerstellen" im Haus, die wir in der "kalten Jahreszeit" nutzen. Sogar in einem separaten Raum, extra für die Nahrungszubereitung .....:q:q..... heisst Küche :q.......


----------



## Reppi (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Jetzt überfordere doch bitte unseren Lausi nicht; Feuerstelle im Haus, woher soll es sowas kennen....:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Jetzt überfordere doch bitte unseren Lausi nicht; Feuerstelle im Haus, woher soll es sowas kennen....:q:q


 
:q:q:q:q .....


----------



## Yupii (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Heute abend wird angegrillt, einige Kilo Rippchen sind schon seit Tagen vorgeschmort und in der Marinade :k.......)



dann brauche ich ja nur gen Süd-Ost-Ost und der Nase nach


----------



## Skizzza (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ja Uwe, aber das was du wohl soweit riechst, ist wohl nicht das Gegrillte...:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Traurige Mitteilung: Ich kann nicht:c.Hab gerad von einem guten Kunden den Auftrag bekommen,an dem Wochenende für seine Gäste zu Räuchern,so eine verdammt,verf.... sch... elendige Selbstständigkeit#q#q#q:e:e:e


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Och nö...


----------



## Skizzza (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sehr schade Lausi, aber wenn es nicht zu ändern ist... =(


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ne ist leider nicht zu ändern,ich könnt Kotzen vor Wut,das dieser Penner sich ausgerechnet das WOEnde ausgesucht hat.Aber ist halt ein sehrsehrsehrsehr guter Kunde.


----------



## Reppi (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na dann kommst Du eben 2017 über die 3.Nachrücker-weil-Platz-vertan-Liste wieder mit !
Nee, ist schade.........


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ne ist leider nicht zu ändern,ich könnt Kotzen vor Wut,das dieser Penner sich ausgerechnet das WOEnde ausgesucht hat.Aber ist halt ein sehrsehrsehrsehr guter Kunde.


 
Tja, was soll ich sagen....so kommst du nie aus dem B-Kader in die Topklasse der Bug-Professionellen mein Lieber, oder hast du Angst die pinkfarbene Wathose zu tragen? 

Ne, ist echt schade ......  wäre schon schön geworden, wenn du dabei wärst.....  (obwohl...... hä hä hä hä)
Nächstes Mal biste dabei, vorweg ne Runde "Kaltgetränke" und die Sache ist vergessen.......


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> mein Lieber, oder hast du Angst die pinkfarbene Wathose zu tragen?




Schnucki,für dich hatte ich extra nur Watstiefel|rolleyes|rolleyes in besagter farbe................und die trag ich nur naggich


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Schnucki,für dich hatte ich extra nur Watstiefel|rolleyes|rolleyes in besagter farbe................und die trag ich nur naggich


 

 :q:q:q... du weisst, ich bin verheiratet


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> :q:q:q... du weisst, ich bin verheiratet




na und..........


----------



## Reppi (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Habe ich da irgend eine Windrichtung verpasst ??


----------



## lausi97 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Habe ich da irgend eine Windrichtung verpasst ??



Nönö Schnuckiputz:l,brauchst nit eifersüchtig sein,schaff euch beidei|supergri


----------



## offense80 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@ lausi97

ich hab deinen Kunden mal angeschrieben, der hat sich auch gleich hier im Board angemeldet.......

Du kannst jetzt doch teilnehmen, er möchte deine Dienste nicht länger in Anspruch nehmen 

Wegen der Ausfahrt muss ich noch abklären wie ich da arbeiten muss.....werde hoffentlich schnell bescheid bekommen. Werde Legionär dann auch mal Bescheid geben, wenn er wieder gesund ist


----------



## Skizzza (23. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Skizzza (25. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na was ist denn hier los? Ein paar, die beim letzten mal dabei waren haben sich noch garnicht hier gemeldet! Aber auch neue Leute wären jederzeit willkommen!

Und Angst braucht ja auch keiner mehr haben, Lausi schafft es ja leider nicht...


----------



## Frank the Tank (25. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Na was ist denn hier los? Ein paar, die beim letzten mal dabei waren haben sich noch garnicht hier gemeldet! Aber auch neue Leute wären jederzeit willkommen!
> 
> Und Angst braucht ja auch keiner mehr haben, Lausi schafft es ja leider nicht...



Vielleicht haben die Leute ja Angst vor deinem Gequatsche


----------



## Skizzza (25. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Psssss, das wissen die eventuellen Neuen ja noch nicht 

Was denn mit dir Frank?


----------



## elbetaler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|bigeyes #c #h  (...würde bei etwas Fantasie für einen Beitrag reichen)

Gedolmetscht: Wundere mich gerade über die gegenseitigen Anmachen...und frage mich, ob es denn schon was konkretes gibt, was Termin, Schiff, Anmeldung betrifft?...und möchte alle schön grüssen (winke,winke).

Meine Meinung: Sicher ist es schön, mit so einer bunten Truppe angeln zu fahren und mal die "Schreiberlinge" in ECHT kennen zu lernen!
Damit sich es aber nachhaltig einprägt und auch Schule macht, gehört auch Erfolg dazu! Und zwar so, dass jeder von den Kumpels was gefangen hat. Als Schneider sollte keiner an so einem Tag von Bord gehen! 
Zeit- und Kutterwahl könnte entscheidend für Erfolg sein. Wobei ich nicht meine, dass man Massenfänge erwarten soll! Aber wenn ich so einen Aufwand (Kuttertour) betreibe, sollte Poseidon doch etwas an Fisch freigeben! Auf gut deutsch, ick will mir wat inne Fanne kloppen!!! #6:q

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Skizzza (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Winke winke zurück! 
Termin ist der 26.05 auf der MS Blauort von Laboe aus. Anmeldung einfach bei mir, ich organisier das ganze dieses mal. Ich teile deine Meinung, wie eine solche Tour in Erinnerung bleiben sollte. Und mit eggi haben wir einen kapitän, der immer 110% gibt. Schneider bleibt also hoffentlich keiner. Bin auch ehrlich gesagt in 4 jahren bei ihm noch nie ohne fisch nach haus gegangen


----------



## elbetaler (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

....selbst wenn du welchen bei ihm kaufen musstest?....
Wegen dem Termin, da fliesst ja noch genug Wasser die Elbe runter! Davon ab, mach mal ein (vllt. 2) Kreuzchen in deine Liste. Jahreszeitlich müsste das DAS Schlüsselerlebnis werden!...

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Skizzza (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Haha nein, kaufen musst ich nie welche. Er verschenkt die dann sonst  
Alles klar mach ich gerne!


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



elbetaler schrieb:


> ....selbst wenn du welchen bei ihm kaufen musstest?....
> Wegen dem Termin, da fliesst ja noch genug Wasser die Elbe runter! Davon ab, mach mal ein (vllt. 2) Kreuzchen in deine Liste. Jahreszeitlich müsste das DAS Schlüsselerlebnis werden!...
> 
> Schöne Grüsse.


 
super, dass wir "unseren elbetaler" (bamm bamm)für diese Tour gewinnen konnten. Sicherlich sollten wir schon den ein oder anderen Fisch an Bord bekommen, Erfolg prägt sich ja besser ein.
Einigen (auch mir) geht es aber auch darum, in einer netten Gemeinschaft was zu erleben und fischen zu gehen.
Und wie du schon geschrieben hast, der Mai sollte schon DER TERMIN werden......
ich bin mir auch (fast) sicher, dass sich im Laufe der Zeit noch einige Mitangler "einklinken" werden. Wobei man immer an einen gewissen Vorlauf bezueglich der Reservierung denken soll.......
Jedenfalls freu ich mich schon riesig !!! #h


----------



## offense80 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich hoffe, bei mir klappt es arbeitstechnisch auch, es ist eins der beiden Highlights diesen Jahres für mich. Das zweite wird die Makrelentour mit euch werden. Was ja auch immer der Burner ist 
Wir sollten dafür mal gucken das wir es so legen können, das Honey the Ferkelhunter auch mal wieder mit kann......aber ich denke mal das Hamster das schon schaffen wird:g


----------



## Reppi (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> Sicherlich sollten wir schon den ein oder anderen Fisch an Bord bekommen,



So,so........neue Taktik, Rolf ??:q
Willst also echt mal angeln ?|rolleyes
Naja, wir üben ja im Trainigslager....


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> So,so........neue Taktik, Rolf ??:q
> Willst also echt mal angeln ?|rolleyes
> Naja, wir üben ja im Trainigslager....


 
naja, von der Stückzahl war ich ja schon ganz vorne...... OK, mit der Grösse hat's noch nicht gepasst (hintereinander gelegt hätte ich wohl schon "grossen Erfolg" gehabt )
Aber dafür bin ich bestimmt wieder dein "Flügelmann", um jeden deine Handgriffe und Tricks zu beobachten....... (möchte nicht so "enden", dass die Fische bei mir an's Band" gehen,nur weil ich sie schwindelig sabbele..... ) :q:q  Ist ja auch nicht gerade "waidgerecht"..........:q


----------



## Reppi (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:m  der belgische Perückenbauer....-)))))))))))))
Nur nimm dieses Mal ne 70er Mono; das gibt gröbere Perücken:q:q
Naja, die Nagelprobe ist ja im April; dat Ding ist so klein, da können wir vor dem "Quatscher" nicht flüchten..:q:q:q

Mensch, ik freu mir jetzt schon !!


----------



## Skizzza (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wir sollten dafür mal gucken das wir es so legen können, das Honey the Ferkelhunter auch mal wieder mit kann......aber ich denke mal das Hamster das schon schaffen wird:g



Termin steht ja schon fest, 26.05. auf der MS Blauort. Und die Planung mach ich dieses mal, weil Alex der Hamster momentan zuviel um die Ohren hat. 


Ach im Trainingslager werden wir soviel fangen, da komm ich garnicht erst zum reden #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> :m der belgische Perückenbauer....-)))))))))))))
> Nur nimm dieses Mal ne 70er Mono; das gibt gröbere Perücken:q:q
> Naja, die Nagelprobe ist ja im April; dat Ding ist so klein, da können wir vor dem "Quatscher" nicht flüchten..:q:q:q
> 
> Mensch, ik freu mir jetzt schon !!


 
ich merke schon, du willst es so....... also werde ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten  :g.....

Stimmt, das Boot ist so klein, das steht er immer "neben dir"


----------



## Reppi (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> neben dir



Nööööööööööööö !!!
Das Boot hat ne "links versetze Kajüte"; einer kann nach vorne, einer Seite und zwei hinten.......nun überlege mal, wo ich hin gehe....

Nein; wir wechseln durch..


----------



## Skizzza (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Du willst sicher ins heck mit mir  da sind wir einigermaßen "perücken-sicher"


----------



## djoerni (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Männers!

Ich glaube ich muss vor unserer Tour nochmal los. Als Ziel hatte ich Wismar im Auge. Irgendein Wochenende im April. 
Hat einer Bock?


----------



## Yupii (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Du willst sicher ins heck mit mir  da sind wir einigermaßen "perücken-sicher"



Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich Panzertape mitbringe?:q:q


----------



## Yupii (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> Ich glaube ich muss vor unserer Tour nochmal los. Als Ziel hatte ich Wismar im Auge. Irgendein Wochenende im April.
> Hat einer Bock?


Tut mir leid, bin im April schon vergeben:q.
Was ist eigentlich mit Kai Pflaume. Will er nicht mit zur Boardietour? Oder hat er Angst, sich zu blamieren|uhoh::q


----------



## Frank the Tank (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Psssss, das wissen die eventuellen Neuen ja noch nicht
> 
> Was denn mit dir Frank?




ich wäre gerne dabei. kann es aber erst auf dem letzten drücker sagen ob es klappt wegen der arbeit|gr:

würde wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt und ich mitfahren kann meine freundin mitbringen#q:c


----------



## lausi97 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> ich wäre gerne dabei. kann es aber erst auf dem letzten drücker sagen ob es klappt wegen der arbeit|gr:
> 
> würde wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt und ich mitfahren kann meine freundin mitbringen#q:c


 
Hi Frank,

ich glaube nicht, dass jemand was dagegen hätte, wenn du deine Freundin mitbringst.
Vorbreitung ist ja alles ........Lausi ist ja nicht dabei (leider!!)..... und "Skizzza+Panzertape=Ruhe"
Von daher sollte es doch schon entspannend werden #6


----------



## lausi97 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> wenn du deine Freundin mitbringst.....das nich auch noch:k
> Lausi ist ja nicht dabei (leider!!) fuxx,verxxckxxte scxxxeixxx "Skizzza+Panzertape=Ruhe"nönö,mit 2000m 120er Geflecht zum Haie fangen hinterm Boot schleppen,aber ohne Haken,der quasselt den tot:q



oh mann ich werd hier noch Verrückt,fühl mich gerad wie Asterix und Rolf, ähh Obelix ,auf der suche nach dem Rosa Formular


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> oh mann ich werd hier noch Verrückt,fühl mich gerad wie Asterix und Rolf, ähh Obelix ,auf der suche nach dem Rosa Formular


 
...... mein Lieber, echt schade aber diesmal wirst du danach wohl nur die Bilder hier im Board begutachten können. 
(Obwohl live dabei wäre natürlich mehr als cool  .......#6)


----------



## Frank the Tank (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> oh mann ich werd hier noch Verrückt,fühl mich gerad wie Asterix und Rolf, ähh Obelix ,auf der suche nach dem Rosa Formular




glaub du verpasst so einiges bei der tour #h


----------



## lausi97 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

hört auf ihr Sadisten........................


----------



## Skizzza (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wirklich, Lausi weiß doch auch so schon, dass er die wohl fangtechnisch beste Tour bisher verpasst... Da muss man nicht den Finger in die Wunde legen


----------



## Frank the Tank (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Wirklich, Lausi weiß doch auch so schon, dass er die wohl fangtechnisch beste Tour bisher verpasst... Da muss man nicht den Finger in die Wunde legen




denke ich auch, man munkelt auch schon das jeder mit 20 dorschen von mind. 85 cm nach hause geht.






 naja wir können ja die köppe für ihn aufheben|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

so ganz Unrecht haste ja nicht Sven...... da wird was gehen |rolleyes. Seit Tagen bin ich dabei Pilker zu basteln....... aber auch schon für Norge :k


----------



## Frank the Tank (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> so ganz Unrecht haste ja nicht Sven...... da wird was gehen |rolleyes. Seit Tagen bin ich dabei Pilker zu basteln....... aber auch schon für Norge :k




wow:k

selbstgemacht?|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> wow:k
> 
> selbstgemacht?|bigeyes


 
jupp.......#6


----------



## Frank the Tank (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jupp.......#6




sehr geil,glückwunsch das du sowas kannst#r

darf ich fragen was einer so in der herstellung kostet? 
habe mich gestern wieder mal richtig aufgeregt weil die in hamburg richtig abzocken mit pilker. habe nicht einen gekauft weil ich es nicht einsehe solche preise zu zahlen. da warte ich lieber bis ich in heiligenhafen bin und kauf da viel günstiger ein


----------



## elbetaler (26. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#6 ...ganz ehrlich?

Wenn ich es nicht wissen würde, dass der NEUE ...Franziskus heisst, hätte ich mit "Rolf" geantwortet.
Vorausgesetzt, wir glauben ihm die Geschichte, vom fleissigen Handwerker und Köderbastler, sehen die Teile sehr zweckmässig aus. Das soll keinesfalls abwertend gemeint sein!
Zwei Grundformen, einmal die Pendler, mit grosser Wasserverdrängung und damit starker Druckwelle aussendend. Die Farben sind da Nebensache. Diese eignen sich auch in höheren Gewichtungen fürs kombinierte NK-Angeln.
(...Rolf, unterbrich mich ruhig, wenn was nicht stimmt.:q)
Na, und die Spitzköppe dürfen ja auch nicht fehlen! Wegen: Wer ist zuerst unten und demzufolge wer fängt wieviel pro Zeit? Also Fisch : Zeit = Plazierung!
Faustdick sach ich nur. Die Spitzen sind natürlich auch bei Strömung der Bringer, wenn die Kollegen eher im Mittelwasser die Quallen ärgern. Da grient uns Rolf und miemt den ahnungslosen Freizeitangler (...beim Pumpen!):g

Ich hab ja letztes Mal in seine Vorfachsammlung geschaut, dass war so der Klassiker: ...Da macht einer die Motorhaube eines (etwas:q) betagten Autos auf und du schaust auf einen blank geputzten 7Liter-V8 !....|bigeyes
Und selbst denkt man, so´n Mist, ich mit meinen 90PS! Aber, vielleicht klappts ja doch bei mir und: Am Schluss wird abgerechnet!
....Ja, der Wolf... ähh - der Rolf im S.-Pelz! :vik:


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



elbetaler schrieb:


> #6 ...ganz ehrlich?
> 
> Wenn ich es nicht wissen würde, dass der NEUE ...Franziskus heisst, hätte ich mit "Rolf" geantwortet.
> Vorausgesetzt, wir glauben ihm die Geschichte, vom fleissigen Handwerker und Köderbastler, sehen die Teile sehr zweckmässig aus. Das soll keinesfalls abwertend gemeint sein!
> ...


 
Moin Jörg, Danke für die Blumen...... #h
so waren auch meine Gedanken bei der Wahl der Pilkerform und auch dem Gewicht....... da wir auch in Norwegen meistens zwischen 20 und ca. 50 oder 60 Meter angeln (entspannend und auch dort wo wir uns aufhalten extrem "fischig" ), haben ich genau deswegen diesen "Verdränger" und den "Schnellen am Grund" genommen. Auch aufgrund der geringen Wassertiefe können wir dementsprechend leichte Gewichte nutzen.... #6
Sicherlich sind die Farben auch "für's Auge"....können aber auch mal entscheiden sein |rolleyes.
Frank bezueglich der "Herstellungskosten".....da schicke ich dir mal eine PN....


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Schöne Teile, Rolf #6
Nur für die Ostsee falsche Form; und die Farben gehen ja gar nicht.......#d:q
So sieht also ne komplette belgische Kollektion aus |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Schöne Teile, Rolf #6
> Nur für die Ostsee falsche Form; und die Farben gehen ja gar nicht.......#d:q
> So sieht also ne komplette belgische Kollektion aus |bigeyes|bigeyes


 

Moin Uwe, Danke......

warten wir mal ab, "was diese Teile aus dem Wasser zotteln werden"......
Mein letztes Tackle, welches ich auf unseren Touren mit hatte, war wohl eher auf "Menge und Stückzahl" als auf "Grösse" ausgelegt ...... (aber den Schuh des "belgischen Kinderliebhabers" musste ich mir bisher schon anziehen......|gr
Ich hoffe ja durch diese "Anpassung "wenigstens etwas neben dir auf dem Boot mithalten zu können. #c (Und nicht wieder nur zuschauen, wie bei dir gekeschert wird |uhoh: ))
Wie alle schon sagten: " Zum Schluss wird abgerechnet".....|rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das wird schon !
Das gute bei mir im Juni (Nordnorge) ist; 2 Bergmann und 3 Gummifische und aus die Maus...
Mensch, ich könnte morgen schon los; der Winter war (ist) einfach zu lang !!


----------



## Yupii (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolf, wenn ich mir so die Pilker anschaue#d
Die sehen dir sehr ähnlich
Hast du die nach Spiegelbildvorlage hergestellt

Und für Norge nimmt meine Frau nur nen 80gr.rosa Pilker mit. Ich bin der mit Pappnase und den vielen Pilkern, Gewichten und Gummifischen#q


----------



## djoerni (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@Rolf
Lass dich nicht verrückt machen, von dem senilen alten Mann aus Celle 
die sehen Top aus!


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> @Rolf
> Lass dich nicht verrückt machen, von dem senilen alten Mann aus Celle
> die sehen Top aus!


 
Jau, Danke....... #h

mal schauen.... (in der Zeit wo ich filetiere, kann ihm sein Zvi ja ein Kaltgetränk holen )


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#h  Von der Blauort hab ich auch schon einiges gelesen. 

Ich will mit :m


----------



## Skizzza (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin stulle! Freut mich zu hören, ein neues Gesicht begrüßen zu können!


----------



## Yupii (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> mal schauen....



das hat der Blinde auch gesagt und kann es bis heute nicht:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> das hat der Blinde auch gesagt und kann es bis heute nicht:q


 
Tze Te......|bla:

abwarten  ........ denk immer dran, zeitnah auf dem Boot steigen die Preise für die fängigen Pilker :g.........


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich wußte es........nen fliegender Händler.....
aber dann auch noch sein bester Kunde ??:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich wußte es........nen fliegender Händler.....
> aber dann auch noch sein bester Kunde ??:q


 
 Nein nein , Uwe. ........ (wolle Rose,  äääh Pilker kaufe? :q:q:q) 
Ich packe mir nur etwas mehr ein, um evtl. "Defizite" meiner Mitangler ("günstig") ausgleichen zu können.......:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wwww.rolfs-rosa-räuberfänger.coma
das Portal für Lausi(ge) Angler......|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> wwww.rolfs-rosa-räuberfänger.coma
> das Portal für Lausi(ge) Angler......|supergri


 
:q:q:q:q:q.... unglaublich !!!


----------



## lausi97 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolf, ein passenden Namen für den "Schnellen am Grund" hab ich auch schon:

ZKIZZA



und hört endlich auf nach Herrchen zu schnappen,sonst .......................................................................................................







komm ich doch noch


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ja nabend Lausi mein Lieber, hoffe es geht dir gut?!#h


----------



## offense80 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolf, du Bleigiesser....sehen echt klasse aus die Teile. Nimm genug davon mit, und wenn die keinen Erfolg bringen, können wir sie zur Not zusammenbinden, unserer Quasselstrippe an die Füße binden, und ihn versenken, dann kann er vom Grund die Dorsche bewußtlos labern, und wenn sie hoch kommen um sich zu ergeben, werden wir sie locker keschern |supergri

Trag mich und Legionär mal bitte unter Vorbehalt mit ein, da ich noch nichts genaues sagen kann, wie es mit den Dienst aussieht, aber ich würde gern wieder dabei sein um mich auf die Makrelentour vorzubereiten mit euch Chaoten


----------



## lausi97 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ja nabend Lausi mein Lieber, hoffe es geht dir gut?!#h



Nich wirklich,werde am Dienstag mein gestern verstorbenen ExCheff und Ziehvater zu Grabe tragen,und dann ist heut auch noch mein Pickup in Mors gegangen.Hab da letztes Jahr schon für 5500,- bei nem KM Stand von 127000 und 4Jahre alt nen neuen Motor reinbaun lassen,jetzt ist die Hochdruckpumpe für 3500,-,die Karre wird einbetoniert:rscheixx Mazda.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nich wirklich,werde am Dienstag mein gestern verstorbenen ExCheff und Ziehvater zu Grabe tragen,und dann ist heut auch noch mein Pickup in Mors gegangen.Hab da letztes Jahr schon für 5500,- bei nem KM Stand von 127000 und 4Jahre alt nen neuen Motor reinbaun lassen,jetzt ist die Hochdruckpumpe für 3500,-,die Karre wird einbetoniert:rscheixx Mazda.


 

Mensch Lausi, das tut mir echt leid..... hoffentlich ist dir das Glück bald wieder hold und es geht wieder aufwärts mit dir.....|rolleyes.


----------



## Frank the Tank (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> *rolf, du bleigiesser....sehen echt klasse aus die teile. Nimm genug davon mit, und wenn die keinen erfolg bringen, können wir sie zur not zusammenbinden, unserer quasselstrippe an die füße binden, und ihn versenken, dann kann er vom grund die dorsche bewußtlos labern, und wenn sie hoch kommen um sich zu ergeben, werden wir sie locker keschern* |supergri
> 
> trag mich und legionär mal bitte unter vorbehalt mit ein, da ich noch nichts genaues sagen kann, wie es mit den dienst aussieht, aber ich würde gern wieder dabei sein um mich auf die makrelentour vorzubereiten mit euch chaoten




#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Frank the Tank (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@ skizza

bis wann brauchst du die genaue zusage und bis wann das geld auf dem konto?

wenn es geht trag mich + eine person auch unter vorbehalt ein.
muß schauen wie es mit der arbeit läuft


----------



## Skizzza (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin!
Eine sichere Zusage brauche ich sobald wie möglich, spätestens bis 15.April. Geld sollte bis Anfang Mai eingereicht sein. Grade wenn wir evtl doch mehr als 15 Leute werden, kann ich dann noch nach zusätzlichen Plätzen anfragen. Bisher sind es 10 verbindliche Zusagen und 5 unsicher dann mit dir/euch Frank. 


Lausi, mein Beleid und hoffe, das wird wieder!


----------



## Frank the Tank (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin!
> Eine sichere Zusage brauche ich sobald wie möglich, spätestens bis 15.April. Geld sollte bis Anfang Mai eingereicht sein. Grade wenn wir evtl doch mehr als 15 Leute werden, kann ich dann noch nach zusätzlichen Plätzen anfragen. Bisher sind es 10 verbindliche Zusagen und 5 unsicher dann mit dir/euch Frank.
> 
> 
> Lausi, mein Beleid und hoffe, das wird wieder!




alles klar danke


----------



## elbetaler (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mein herzliches Beileid an dich, Lausi.
Da ihr euch nicht nur beruflich, sondern eben gerade insbesondere, sehr nahe gestanden habt, ist das nochmal ein ganz anderes Paar Schuhe.
Viel Kraft in den Stunden der Trauer.


----------



## elbetaler (27. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#q....was die Geschichte mit Lausi´s Aua-to angeht:

Ich stehe gerade noch unter dem Eindruck einer gestern gesehenen Reportage. Da wurde unverblümt erläutert, wie wir alle mehr und mehr als Konsumenten von den kleinen bis zu den ganz grossen Produzenten und Konzernen veralbert werden!
Viele technische Artikel sind extra so konzipiert, dass sie idealerweise die Garantiezeit überleben, um dann aber unmittelbar ihren Dienst in kürzester Zeit zu quittieren. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, um welches Produkt es sich handelt!
Es liegt oft an kleinen, speziellen Teilen, die in Modulen und Baugruppen verbaut sind. Die Diagnose fällt dann in allen Fällen hochdeckend aus, nämlich die teure Baugruppe tauschen zu müssen oder gleich sich etwas ganz Neues zulegen zu sollen/müssen. 
Also kaufen, konsumieren, Geld anlegen, auf Weltuntergangs-Szenarien reinfallen und sich für jeden Mist fünfmal zu versichern..................: So wird die Wirtschaft in einer kapitalistischen Gesellschaft erhalten und das Perverse:  weiter ausgebaut! Und da, wo einer schwarze Zahlen schreiben kann (in seiner Bilanz), schreiben dafür hunderte Leute allerdings rote Zahlen. 
In der Sendung wurde von Doktoren und Proffs Beispiel auf Beispiel zitiert, welche Tricks es so gibt, um die Lebenszeit von Produkten ABSICHTLICH und künstlich zu verkürzen. (ungeeignete Materialien, falsche Anordnung der Bauteile zueinander, physikalische und chemische Aspekte usw.)
So wie die Batteriesorte, wo der Hase ewig läuft oder die M-Waschmaschinen ..... soooo langlebig(!) und top Qualität(!) oder auch verschiedenes Angelgeschirr (vor allem ist ja nur Hochpreisiges was wert!) ....
Das ist soooo schädlich für den Kapitalisten! Da verkauft er nix und bleibt auf wahnsinnigen Überproduktionen sitzen!
Also was kann der normale Verbraucher tun? Zunächst mal Garnichts! Man ist diesem System ausgeliefert, kann aber jederzeit mit einer gesunden Skepsis und Menschenverstand handeln. Mehrere Meinungen und Beurteilungen einholen und vergleichen  (alles nur Spitze des Eisberges !).

Lausi, und beinahe wäre es ja auch eine gute Wahl geworden, damals, bei dir und dem Japaner. Leider wird die andere Sorte, die meist doch was taugt, auch mit M geschrieben, geht aber statt mit a, mit e weiter.
Wobei ich so vor gut 10 Jahren über vier Jahre Mitsu gefahren bin. Und bis auf normalen Verschleiss war das Teil TOP ! Vielleicht war es zu der Zeit noch anders und Qualität wurde wirklich abgeliefert!


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Stulle (28. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich seh gerade ist ja schon so gut wie voll #c mein Vater würde auch gerne mit kommen |kopfkrat


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich seh gerade ist ja schon so gut wie voll #c mein Vater würde auch gerne mit kommen |kopfkrat


 
Ich glaube da wird sich der Skizzza nochmal mit Egbert in Verbindung setzen, oder Sven? 
(da geht doch bestimmt noch was ....)


----------



## Skizzza (28. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Stulle! 
Ja sind doch schon mehr als ich dachte. Allerdings ist es etwas problematisch mit den Leuten, die noch nicht sicher zugesagt haben. Das sind leider 5 Leute, die erst später zusagen können. Sollte von denen einer nicht können, wäre es ja kein Problem mti deinem Dad. Auch wenn ich jez schon die Zusagen hätte, wäre es kein wohl kein problem, noch mehr Plätze bei Egbert zu erfragen. Hänge also grad etwas in der Schwebe...Ist auch das erste Mal das ich das organisiere. Vll jemand n Tipp, wie wir das lösen könnten?

Ah ja les grad Rolf. Klar würds gehen, nur wenn ich nun noch einen Platz reserviere und dann doch einige nicht können von den unsicheren, stehen wir doch wieder mit weniger Leute als gebuchte Plätze dar.


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Stulle!
> Ja sind doch schon mehr als ich dachte. Allerdings ist es etwas problematisch mit den Leuten, die noch nicht sicher zugesagt haben. Das sind leider 5 Leute, die erst später zusagen können. Sollte von denen einer nicht können, wäre es ja kein Problem mti deinem Dad. Auch wenn ich jez schon die Zusagen hätte, wäre es kein wohl kein problem, noch mehr Plätze bei Egbert zu erfragen. Hänge also grad etwas in der Schwebe...Ist auch das erste Mal das ich das organisiere. Vll jemand n Tipp, wie wir das lösen könnten?
> 
> Ah ja les grad Rolf. Klar würds gehen, nur wenn ich nun noch einen Platz reserviere und dann doch einige nicht können von den unsicheren, stehen wir doch wieder mit weniger Leute als gebuchte Plätze dar.


 
Sven,

lass uns evtl. noch bis Mitte April warten..... dann gehen die Kontodaten raus und wenn das Geld auf dem Konto ist, ist es verbindlich......
Sicherlich gibt es Ausnahmen, wenn dann jemand nicht teilnehmen kann. Aber generell sollte man sagen, wenn jemand eingezahlt hat und nicht teilnimmt: "Entweder man findet Ersatz oder das eingezahlte Geld gibt's nicht wieder."
Bei einer Reservierung muss man halt auf der sicheren Seite sein, denn der Organisator oder die Gruppe darf und sollte nicht die enstandenen Kosten für eine "nicht angetretene Fahrt" übernehmen müssen. #c

Oder was haltet ihr davon........ ?? |rolleyes

Wie gesagt, soll nicht böse gemeint sein....... könnte mich ja auch treffen #c


----------



## Skizzza (28. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Finde Rolfs Vorschlag gut. Die 15 Leute müssen sich bis 15. April entscheiden, dann gehen die Daten raus. Ich erstelle nebenbei eine Nachrückerliste, wo stulle's vater auf platz 1 steht. Sollte es sich dann am 15. herauskristallisieren, dass wir mehr als 15 werden, versuche ich direkt bei Egbert mehr plätze zu bestellen.


----------



## Frank the Tank (28. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Finde Rolfs Vorschlag gut. Die 15 Leute müssen sich bis 15. April entscheiden, dann gehen die Daten raus. Ich erstelle nebenbei eine Nachrückerliste, wo stulle's vater auf platz 1 steht. Sollte es sich dann am 15. herauskristallisieren, dass wir mehr als 15 werden, versuche ich direkt bei Egbert mehr plätze zu bestellen.




super #v


----------



## offense80 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@ Rolf und Skizzza 

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

das hört sich gut an

auch mit dem Nachbuchen von Plätzen. Hab in der Firma mal ein wenig die Werbetrommel gerührtund hab eventuell auch noch zwei Leute, die mitkommen wollen würden können machen tun sind rund blau Kachelofen Makrele.......äääh moment,was wollte ich eigentlich schreiben.....egal, wie gesagt..... 

@Rolf und Skizzza

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

das hört sich gut an

P.S.  Legionär und ich bräuchten dann auch wieder diesen S-H Wegelagerer Schein


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin ihr Wilden........ 

also mal vorweg: *" warmes Nest und dicke Eier"* euch allen.:q:q
Hoffe der "dicke Hase" hat euch nicht vergessen.....#6#6


----------



## offense80 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ach du dickes Ei.....

ich hab den heute Nacht mit einem 150 Pilker erlegt weil ich dachte es sei ein Einbrecher..... na super, wieder keine neue Angel :c


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ach du dickes Ei.....
> 
> ich hab den heute Nacht mit einem 150 Pilker erlegt weil ich dachte es sei ein Einbrecher..... na super, wieder keine neue Angel :c


 
Hm.... ich hab gehört, er zeigt sich nur bei dem Lieben Mitbürgern!?  (und Besoffenen.... :q:q) 

Micha, 
schau nochmal nach...... wer weiss, was du da "niedergestreckt" hast :q:q (evtl. doch den "Teckel" von der Nachbarin??? :q)


----------



## Skizzza (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Moin, hoffe ihr habt die Ostertage alle gut überstanden!|wavey:

Die Kilo's, die in den letzten Tagen gefuttert wurde, können wir ja endlich bald "abtrainieren" beim pumpen der Dorsche!:vik:

Dieses Wochenende sind ja die Laboer Dorschtage, da wird man sicherlich den einen oder anderen Bericht zu lesen bekommen. Mal gucken was es da so gibt


----------



## Reppi (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich habe noch ein Trainingslager eingeworfen; Freitag geht es nach Glowe...|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Trainingslager eingeworfen; Freitag geht es nach Glowe...|rolleyes|rolleyes


 
das nenn ich ja mal Vorbereitung |bigeyes|bigeyes............


----------



## Frank the Tank (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wie es aussieht muß ich die tour berufsbedingt absagen.sorry


----------



## Reppi (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> das nenn ich ja mal Vorbereitung


keine Kosten und Mühen scheuen, um dich dementsprechenden nach NIEDERsachsen zurück zu schicken..:m

Shit, Frank.........


----------



## Ines (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Well, ich hab nichts dagegen, wenn noch ein paar Leute "berufsbedingt absagen". Setzt mich doch mal bitte auf die Warteliste.


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hi Ines, schön das du dabei bist.......#h 

Mensch Frank.......echt schade  (war ja nicht die letzte Tour, obwohl die jetzt der "Bringer" wird )


----------



## Skizzza (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Schade Frank, vll klappts bei der nächsten Tour wieder! Dann muss wohl wer anderes dieses mal neben mir stehen, mal sehn wen's trifft... 

Moin Ines! Schön zu hören, hat ja bei der letzten Tour leider nicht sein sollen. Da Für Frank zwei Plätze waren, bist du direkt dabei#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> keine Kosten und Mühen scheuen, um dich dementsprechenden nach NIEDERsachsen zurück zu schicken..:m


Mein Liiiiieber, so arbeitest du nicht an unserer "Beziehung"


----------



## Skizzza (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ach, an der könnt ihr noch genug in 25 Tagen arbeiten, da könnt ihr miteinander machen was ihr wollt


----------



## Ines (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Super, dass das klappt! 
Freu mich! Auf eure wilde Horde und auf den Dorsch. #h


----------



## Ines (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ach ja, und eine SH-Marke habe ich auch schon. (noch unbenutzt)


----------



## djoerni (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ach, an der könnt ihr noch genug in 25 Tagen arbeiten, da könnt ihr miteinander machen was ihr wollt


 
25? Dachte wir fahren im Mai?`??


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> 25? Dachte wir fahren im Mai?`??


 

wir haben vorher noch ein anderes "Date".....


----------



## djoerni (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Aber denk dran: Ein kleines schwules Abenteuer ist ohne Gummi nicht geheuer


----------



## Skizzza (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich benutze IMMER gummis


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Aber denk dran: Ein kleines schwules Abenteuer ist ohne Gummi nicht geheuer


 

hm, was du gleich immer denkst ......  |peinlich ()


----------



## Reppi (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Gummi in 8 cm...das kennt Rolf schon..|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich merke schon, auf dieser Tour werden wieder meine Fähigkeiten als Betreuer gefordert:g........


----------



## lausi97 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Ines, schön das du dabei bist.......#h
> 
> Mensch Frank.......echt schade  (war ja nicht die letzte Tour, obwohl die jetzt der "Bringer" wird )



kann garnich sein,weil Frank und icke sind Ja nich dabei


----------



## lausi97 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mein Liiiiieber, so arbeitest du nicht an unserer "Beziehung"




siehst,auch der kocht nur mit Wasser ,pöh du Schufft du pöser


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> kann garnich sein,weil Frank und icke sind Ja nich dabei


 
doch doch, wir brauchen "eure Plätze", um den Fang zwischen zu lagern........#6:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> doch doch, wir brauchen "eure Plätze", um den Fang zwischen zu lagern........#6:q:q:q




|krach:|krach:,du........................Uwääääääääääääääääää,der Rolf ärgert mich:c


----------



## Frank the Tank (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> kann garnich sein,weil Frank und icke sind Ja nich dabei




wollen wir denen erzählen das wir uns beide ein boot gemietet haben und denen unauffällig folgen werden?#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> wollen wir denen erzählen das wir uns beide ein boot gemietet haben und denen unauffällig folgen werden?#6


 
Aaaaaaah, Schlauchboot am Seil? :q:q ()


----------



## Frank the Tank (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Aaaaaaah, Schlauchboot am Seil? :q:q ()




quatsch wie lassen es uns richtig was kosten,der feinste kahn ist das. ihr werdet dann mal sehen wie erbge von fisch aussehen lönnen. denn wenn skizza nicht dabei ist und die fische wegquatscht wird es richtig laufen:m


----------



## Stulle (2. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

oh super ein bei boot für die Pilker


----------



## Yupii (3. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |krach:|krach:,du........................Uwääääääääääääääääää,der Rolf ärgert mich:c


ich kann dir nicht helfen#c. Bei der nächsten Tour ist Rolf der Fahrer und ich will *nicht* auf die Anhängerkupplung.


----------



## lausi97 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Stulle schrieb:


> oh super ein bei boot für die Pilker




Sitz und Platz,es ist nicht zufassen,jetzt schnappen auch schon die Welpen nach Herrchen,also nenenenenene#d|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> ich kann dir nicht helfen#c. Bei der nächsten Tour ist Rolf der Fahrer und ich will *nicht* auf die Anhängerkupplung.



Du wäre aber kein Problem,dein Wohnort liegt auf meiner Route


----------



## lausi97 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> wollen wir denen erzählen das wir uns beide ein boot gemietet haben und denen unauffällig folgen werden?#6




pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst


uups schon 240Posts


----------



## offense80 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das ist ja auch kein Wunder das die Truppe hier so viel postet Lausi.....

Alle bekloppt und FISCHGEIL |supergri


----------



## offense80 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mal eben ne andere Frage an die Takleprofis unter euch. Wollte mir eventuell noch ne leichte Spinnrolle für unsere Tour zulegen, so im Preisrahmen von 30-40 Euro. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen, oder habt ihr sowas noch bei euch rumliegen? 

Was haltet ihr von der *BlueArc 7300* oder die *Cormoran Corcast Super Jet 8PiF 3000*
Oder sind die dafür eher nicht geeignet?


----------



## Stulle (3. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

die cormoran kenn ich nicht und binn von der marke auch nicht so begeistert blue arc ist in der preisklasse eine bank#h die größenbezeichnungen hab ich aber nicht im kopf


----------



## Reppi (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Blue Arc oder besser Red Arc sind doch gut !
Und das Salzwasser ist für alle gleich gut...|rolleyes|rolleyes

Ach, hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich in 48 Std gerade einen 1,20 Lachs drillen werde ?|rolleyes


----------



## elbetaler (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Nich, dass wir dir das nich gönnen, aber könnte schwierig werden.
Windmäßig müsste es eigentlich gut gehen. Und wenn nich, kannst ja immernoch ein altes Bild hochladen!
Also, der Lachs/-e darf auch grösser sein! Viel Erfolg und Petri!

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Reppi (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> aber könnte schwierig werden


Ist wie mit jedem Fisch, oder hast Du geheime Insider-Info ?|rolleyes

[QUOTEUnd wenn nich, kannst ja immernoch ein altes Bild hochladen][/QUOTE]

Das kann man jetzt auch so oder so lesen......ich lese es mal so..


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ach, hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich in 48 Std gerade einen 1,20 Lachs drillen werde ?|rolleyes


 
Moin....
das gönnen wir dir doch (|gr:|gr:|gr..... 
(ausserdem ist zuviel Fisch wohl auch ungesund, wie ich mal gehört habe.....)|evil:
Aber ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg, Spass und dickes Petri!!!!! :m


----------



## offense80 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Drill dat Ding Digga :q

Viel Petri mein Bester #6


----------



## Legionaer (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Schöne Grüße aus Hamburg. Finde es schön daß man sich wieder seht und zusammen JAGEN kann! Freue mich auf den 26.05.2013


----------



## offense80 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Axel du alter Bomber :m

schön das du den Weg hierher gefunden hast


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Legionaer schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße aus Hamburg. Finde es schön daß man sich wieder seht und zusammen JAGEN kann! Freue mich auf den 26.05.2013


 
Super, dass du auch wieder dabei bist #6


----------



## Skizzza (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Schöne Grüße zurück! Bist also fest dabei? Dann kann ich nämlich das Fragezeichen hinter deinem Namen wegmachen   Marke hast du?


----------



## offense80 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wird einfach NUR ne geile TOUR


----------



## angelnrolfman (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wird einfach NUR ne geile TOUR


 
So sieht dat aus...... und dann noch "fangtechnisch" zur besten Zeit......


----------



## mathei (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

man bin ich neidisch auf euch. marke habe ich. zeit leider nicht das we. bin in dk hering, horni, mefo, dorsch und m puff ne lachsforelle fangen. |bigeyes


----------



## offense80 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das will ich hoffen.....damit wir dann alle mal so viel sabbeln können wie Skizzza #6


----------



## offense80 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> man bin ich neidisch auf euch. marke habe ich. zeit leider nicht das we. bin in dk hering, horni, mefo, dorsch und m puff ne lachsforelle fangen will, aber es leider nicht klappen wird.Schade, denn bei euch auf der Tour wird es Dorsche regnen |bigeyes



Soooo wolltest du das sicher schreiben ODER?? :vik:


----------



## Legionaer (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hi Skizzza, außer meine Rute und EUCH habe ich nichts. Sei bitte so lieb und "besorge es mir". hi hi ha. ( Wenn das für dich kein problem ist) Das Finanzielle werde ich entweder über überweisung oder vor ort am Tag X regeln. Was für dich besser ist. Fragezeichen kann weg. LG. Axel


----------



## Legionaer (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Beini nehme dein fragezeichen auch weg. Sonst werde ich etwas unruhig.


----------



## Skizzza (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Super Axel, freut mich zu hören, dass ich es dir besorgen darf :vik:Konto Daten gehen am 15. April raus
Ja die Tour wird wieder schweinchengeil! :l


----------



## Legionaer (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das will ich mal STARK hoffen.


----------



## mathei (4. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Soooo wolltest du das sicher schreiben ODER?? :vik:


ja ich weiß. aber hier im tread ist soviel hoffnung und übermut #6, da wollt ich mir ein wenig was  abzweigen.


----------



## Reppi (5. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Für die Ausländer ohne Visum;
ich brauche nur Name , Geb.-Datum und Anschrift, dann kann ich bei meinem Höker die Karten holen !
Lausi ist ja nicht dabei, sonst hätte ich auch Haarprobe, Speichelprobe und Fingerabdrücke benötigt:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Lausi ist ja nicht dabei, sonst hätte ich auch Haarprobe, Speichelprobe und Fingerabdrücke benötigt:q:q




halloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,watt soll`n dit jetz bidde?Uwääääääääääääääääääääääää die ärgern mich alle:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c.

ähem Axel,also wenn es hier einer dem Rolf:lbesorg ,dann bin icke datt|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich sags euch bei nächster gelegenheit wird zurückgeschlagen,gelle Frank!Oh mann ich bin ja soooooooooooooooooo neidisch,das ich schon ernsthaft überlege,dem Nordkoreaner eure GPS Position zu übermitteln|rolleyes.

@elbetaler,danke für deine Worte und entschuldige das es jetzt erst kommt,aber es wird einer mit nem dicken Nam anfang.Es gibt nen Navara Long Bed in Black is goil.


----------



## elbetaler (5. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|wavey: Hai Lausi, ist doch ne Herzenssache. In guten wie in schlechten Zeiten......
Mitunter wird man eben nicht nur auf einem Kutter, sondern auch unverhofft vom Leben gebeutelt.

Und für das "N" allzeit Gute Fahrt und immer ne handbreit Strasse unterm Reifen! 


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## offense80 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Guten Morgen ihr Fischgeier 

Also, ich muß hier mal kurz meinen Frust los werden. Ich hab mir das jetzt eine ganze Weile mit angesehen, was die Liste der Mitfahrer angeht, und eins ( so leid es mir tut, ich muß es einfach sagen bzw. schreiben ), stört mich GANZ GEWALTIG und ich möchte das es sofort geändert wird...... es brauch sich jetzt keiner persönlich angegriffen fühlen, aber es muß sein.

Also Skizzza, würdest du bitte SOFORT

das scheiß Fragezeichen hinter meinem Namen weg machen....ich sage definitiv zu |supergri

Hätte zu gern  einige Gesichter beim lesen der ersten Sätze gesehen lach.

Petri

Michael


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ihr Fischgeier
> 
> Also, ich muß hier mal kurz meinen Frust los werden. Ich hab mir das jetzt eine ganze Weile mit angesehen, was die Liste der Mitfahrer angeht, und eins ( so leid es mir tut, ich muß es einfach sagen bzw. schreiben ), stört mich GANZ GEWALTIG und ich möchte das es sofort geändert wird...... es brauch sich jetzt keiner persönlich angegriffen fühlen, aber es muß sein.
> 
> ...


 
Da juckt aber einem gewaltig das Fell ............


----------



## offense80 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:vik:

Moin Rolfi

Jaaaa, kratz mich, beiß mich, tritt mich....gib mir Tiernamen :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Moin Rolfi
> 
> Jaaaa, kratz mich, beiß mich, tritt mich....gib mir Tiernamen :q


 

Wird echt Zeit, dass sich hier einige "im Salzwasser" abkühlen


----------



## offense80 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Allerdings.....ich kann dieses sch.... Wetter nicht mehr sehen. Möchte wieder schön kuttern und pumpen bis der Arzt kommt Buuuuuzzz


----------



## lausi97 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Moin Rolfi
> 
> Jaaaa, kratz mich, beiß mich, tritt mich....gib mir Tiernamen :q




Günter|supergri


----------



## offense80 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Du bist soooo pervers


----------



## lausi97 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Du bist soooo pervers




nö eigentlich nich,wenn hätt ich

Klaus-Günter gesagt|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> nö eigentlich nich,wenn hätt ich
> 
> Klaus-Günter gesagt|supergri


 

na, ihr gebt es euch aber wieder........


----------



## offense80 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hier sind ja auch die Board Säue unter sich 

Und wieder ist ein Tag geschafft und wir sind dichter an der Ausfahrt dran. Lausi, WIE LANGE NOCH, bis du nicht mit kommst |supergri


----------



## elbetaler (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sacht mal Leute, könnt ihr eigentlich noch was anderes, als euch zu belöffeln? #d:q
Raus an die frische Luft und angeln! Nach Ostermontag war ich heute wieder für 4 Stunden an einer Teichanlage (hört sich besser an als FP....) und konnte insgesamt 7 Stück fangen. Davon sind 2 sog. Goldforellen ( je gut 3 Pfund). War herrliches Wetter, wenn nur der Eiswind nicht gewesen wäre.
Vom Besatz her gesehen, hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr versprochen. (wie immer....:q)
An leichter Montage macht so ein Drill schon richtig gute Laune!

Schöne Grüsse. |wavey:


----------



## Frank the Tank (6. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Sacht mal Leute, könnt ihr eigentlich noch was anderes, als euch zu belöffeln? #d:q
> Raus an die frische Luft und angeln! Nach Ostermontag war ich heute wieder für 4 Stunden an einer Teichanlage (hört sich besser an als FP....) und konnte insgesamt 7 Stück fangen. Davon sind 2 sog. Goldforellen ( je gut 3 Pfund). War herrliches Wetter, wenn nur der Eiswind nicht gewesen wäre.
> Vom Besatz her gesehen, hatte ich mir eigentlich mehr versprochen. (wie immer....:q)
> An leichter Montage macht so ein Drill schon richtig gute Laune!
> ...




#6#6#6 dickes petri


ich bin morgen am selben teich, bin gespannt ob da noch was geht


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin alle zusammen.........

Der REPPI hat heute Geburtstag!!!! Alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit!!!!!!!

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## djoerni (8. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Alles Gute mein lieber Reppi! Mögen die Lachse mit dir sein!


----------



## Skizzza (8. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na dann mal Alles Gute Reppi!:m
Hoffe das mit dem Lachs hatte geklappt?!


----------



## Yupii (8. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|schild-g|schild-g

und alles Gute von mir.


----------



## lausi97 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ähem,räuspern:Happy Birthday to you,happy birthday lieber Reppi,happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## Norbi (8. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Reppi...och von mir,allet jute zum Burzeltach#h


----------



## offense80 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Reppi du altes Lachs Luder..... herzlichen Glückwunsch und lass es dir gut gehen. Vielleicht hat es ja heute mit einem PB Geburtstagslachs geklappt.

|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:


----------



## elbetaler (8. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

.....schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an, 
nur:.....verrate uns auch paar Tricks, damit bei uns auch mal ein "Schöner" am Band ruckelt! 

Schöne Feier noch und vor allem viel Gesundheit!|wavey:


----------



## Ines (9. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Glückwunsch nachträglich auch von mir, Reppi!|birthday:


----------



## djoerni (9. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wo bleiben die Meldungen alter Lachsgeier?


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Moin Kameraden....... alles fit? Haken schon scharf? 
Hat denn einer mal was von unserem Reppi gehört? |kopfkrat Oder sind sie immernoch *mit ihm* auf Lachs schleppen??? (Obwohl, welcher Lachs beisst auf *sowas*??? )
Na ja, vieleicht kommt ja bald ein Lebenszeichen vom ihm...... (Ansonsten müssen wir Sven zum "Wiederbeleben" schicken.. |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:..........)


----------



## Yupii (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolf, mach sie doch nicht alle so nervös:q
Wir verausgaben uns dann mal in 14 Tagen und können die Boardietour dann ganz entspannt angehen:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, mach sie doch nicht alle so nervös:q
> Wir verausgaben uns dann mal in 14 Tagen und können die Boardietour dann ganz entspannt angehen:vik:


 
"Exklusiv-Yacht mit Kapitän als Guide"....... da verausgaben wir uns doch nicht ...... ganz entspannte Tour wird das. Und wenn "Sabbelheini" warm wird, drücken wir auf "Notaus", oder stellen ihn zu Reppi :q:q

(Für die Ostsee-Touren, aber auch auch für Norge läuft gerade die "heimische Pilker-Manufaktur" auf Hochtouren :q)


----------



## Yupii (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (Für die Ostsee-Touren, aber auch auch für Norge läuft gerade die "heimische Pilker-Manufaktur" auf Hochtouren :q)


Wozu brauchst du so viele Pilker#c
Fütterst du bei jedem Stopp vorher an?|uhoh:
Oder ist deine Verlustrate wie auf meiner ersten Norgetour sehr, sehr:c hoch?|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du so viele Pilker#c
> Fütterst du bei jedem Stopp vorher an?|uhoh:
> Oder ist deine Verlustrate wie auf meiner ersten Norgetour sehr, sehr:c hoch?|rolleyes


 
Na sicher, erstmal ne handvoll vorweg zum Anfüttern :q:q. Ne ne, baue für unsere Norge-Truppe (4 Mann) die Pilker .......... (baue mir auch nebenbei "gewerblich" was auf.... Wenn ich das hier sagen darf?) Thomas, nicht böse sein und schimpfen...)

(Ach ja, meine Verlustrate bei 9 Angeltagen betrug 2 Pilker !!!!)


----------



## Skizzza (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Oh weh, das wird...SUPER  
Hier laufen auch seit einigen Tagen die letzten Tests...
Anfüttern wäre mal eine Option, aber glaube, die Dinger liegen SCHWER im magen |kopfkrat
Gibt's schon was neues, wieviel Uhr wir starten?


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Oh weh, das wird...SUPER
> Hier laufen auch seit einigen Tagen die letzten Tests...
> Anfüttern wäre mal eine Option, aber glaube, die Dinger liegen SCHWER im magen |kopfkrat
> Gibt's schon was neues, wieviel Uhr wir starten?


 
Bezueglich Abfahrtszeit warten wir auf dem "Startschuss" von Reppi ...... der funkt durch, wann wir da sein sollten u.s.w.


----------



## Yupii (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Reppi wird wohl noch von nem Monsterlachs durchs Wasser gezogen


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Reppi wird wohl noch von nem Monsterlachs durchs Wasser gezogen


 
Jupp, zieht wohl um Bornholm jetzt seine Kreise !!! :q


----------



## Reppi (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ihr Nasen...
Was für Lachse; diesen Fisch kenne ich nicht ....|rolleyes
Haben richtig viel Lehrgeld gezahlt ( den einen Tag im "falschen Gebiet und den anderen nach 7 Std im "richtigen" Gebiet abgebrochen; ab der 8 Std sind noch ne Menge Fische raus gekommen.........)
Aber shit happens; Rübe verbrannt und Lippen wie LKW-Reifen und alles ohne Collagen (der wie heißt das Zeug..:q)....


Ps. Danke für euer Mitleid zum Geburtstag


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ihr Nasen...
> Was für Lachse; diesen Fisch kenne ich nicht ....|rolleyes
> Haben richtig viel Lehrgeld gezahlt ( den einen Tag im "falschen Gebiet und den anderen nach 7 Std im "richtigen" Gebiet abgebrochen; ab der 8 Std sind noch ne Menge Fische raus gekommen.........)
> Aber shit happens; Rübe verbrannt und Lippen wie LKW-Reifen und alles ohne Collagen (der wie heißt das Zeug..:q)....
> ...


 

*ES* lebt noch...#h#h. 
Toll, wir haben uns schon auf die Lachshäppchen gefreut. Ok, gibt's eben wieder Fischstäbchen.......|uhoh:


----------



## djoerni (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ihr Nasen...
> Was für Lachse; diesen Fisch kenne ich nicht ....|rolleyes
> Haben richtig viel Lehrgeld gezahlt ( den einen Tag im "falschen Gebiet und den anderen nach 7 Std im "richtigen" Gebiet abgebrochen; ab der 8 Std sind noch ne Menge Fische raus gekommen.........)
> Aber shit happens; Rübe verbrannt und Lippen wie LKW-Reifen und alles ohne Collagen (der wie heißt das Zeug..:q)....
> ...


 
Dich kann man auch nirgendwohin lassen 
Immer nur erfolgloses rumgestochere... 
Hoffe das wird irgendwann mal besser!


----------



## Skizzza (10. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ach wir ziehen einfach bei unsrer Übungstour ein paar Lachse mit raus, dann lernt er wie das geht


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ach wir ziehen einfach bei unsrer Übungstour ein paar Lachse mit raus, dann lernt er wie das geht


 

Moin, na das wäre was, wenn da so'n Ding an's Band geht |bigeyes|bigeyes.
(Ist aber schon sehr ärgerlich, wenn man weit anreist, viel bezahlt ....... und dann mit "leerer Tüte" die Heimreise antreten musste....|uhoh:|gr:|uhoh:|gr

Reppi, alles wird gut !!!  #6


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Alles halb so schlimm; war ja trotzdem schön mal wieder (eisigen) Wind um die Ohren zu haben..
Hoffentlich "explodiert" die Natur jetzt mal bald; das Wasser ist auch für Dorsch noch ein wenig kalt.......


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Alles halb so schlimm; war ja trotzdem schön mal wieder (eisigen) Wind um die Ohren zu haben..
> Hoffentlich "explodiert" die Natur jetzt mal bald; das Wasser ist auch für Dorsch noch ein wenig kalt.......


 
Keine Bange, das geht jetzt los..... (auch wenn's erstmal nur "warmer Regen" ist )....... ich hoffe aber, der Kapitän auf unsererem "Trainingsboot" kennt die guten Stellen ?!?! #c


----------



## Yupii (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Ne ne, baue für unsere Norge-Truppe (4 Mann) die Pilker .......... (baue mir auch nebenbei "gewerblich" was auf....



Sind wir übernächste Woche Beta-Tester#c


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Labor-Ratten :q

Also, ich bin noch nie Schneider gewesen....#c


----------



## djoerni (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Labor-Ratten :q
> 
> Also, ich bin noch nie Schneider gewesen....#c


 
irgendwann ist immer das erste mal:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Sind wir übernächste Woche Beta-Tester#c


Moin, na so'ne "kleine Auswahl" werde ich für uns schon dabei haben....... (Ich hab auch welche, die nenn ich "*Lausi's personal*"........ in pink / weiss :q.... Welche in pink / weiss und Glitter sind in Planung :q).... werde die Tage nochmal ein paar Bilder einstellen


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

die eine Stelle ist recht "verkrautet"; da geht nur Gummi, oder ohne Drilling mit Beifänger...


----------



## Yupii (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> die eine Stelle ist recht "verkrautet"; da geht nur Gummi,..



*Kopfkino|uhoh:*


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> die eine Stelle ist recht "verkrautet"; da geht nur Gummi, oder ohne Drilling mit Beifänger...


 
auch hier hat der "gewiefte Angelkamerad" Vorbereitungen getroffen......  :q


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

habe ich doch gewusst; halt schlau wie Schlange !


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> habe ich doch gewusst; halt schlau wie Schlange !


 
du weisst doch, lieber "etwas mehr" mitnehmen und nicht brauchen, als zuschauen, wie die Nachbarn fangen..... :q:q:q
(aber mit so'ner "verkrauteten Stelle" würde ich echt mal zum Doc gehen :q:q:q, hört sich nicht guit an)


----------



## Skizzza (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Euch kann man keine echt keine Minute alleine lassen 
Na die verkrauteten Stelle nehmen wir uns dann gemeinsam mit unsren Gummis vor, das klappt dann schon  Gegen 4 Mann sieht die ALT aus

Muss scheinbar auch doch noch n paar neue Gummis kaufen, nicht dass ich eine Farbe nicht habe, auf die die Dorsch-Mädels grade stehen


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Euch kann man keine echt keine Minute alleine lassen
> Na die verkrauteten Stelle nehmen wir uns dann gemeinsam mit unsren Gummis vor, das klappt dann schon  Gegen 4 Mann sieht die ALT aus


 
Upps, da wird aber einer "dicke Backen" machen.......:q:q


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

heißt das Lied "Gangnam-Style, oder Gangbang-Style ??|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> heißt das Lied "Gangnam-Style, oder Gangbang-Style ??|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


 
Man gut, dass ich jetzt in's meeting muss........


----------



## Yupii (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Vorsicht, im Hintergrund lauert schon der ferkelige Fahnder:q
also drückt euch schön gewählt aus.|uhoh::q


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Vorsicht, im Hintergrund lauert schon der ferkelige Fahnder:q
> also drückt euch schön gewählt aus.|uhoh::q


 
Uwe, wir machen doch nichts anderes !!!!  #c 

(aber man steckt da eben nicht drin  |kopfkrat q:q))


----------



## Yupii (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (aber man steckt da eben nicht drin  |kopfkrat q:q))



Das möchte ich *da* auch nicht:q


----------



## lausi97 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, na so'ne "kleine Auswahl" werde ich für uns schon dabei haben....... (Ich hab auch welche, die nenn ich "*Lausi's personal*"........ in pink / weiss :q.... Welche in pink / weiss und Glitter sind in Planung :q).... werde die Tage nochmal ein paar Bilder einstellen




Och:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:k:k:k:k:k:klieb von dir


----------



## lausi97 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Upps, da wird aber einer "dicke Backen" machen.......:q:q




Vorfreude ist halt die schönste Freude...:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Och:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:k:k:k:k:k:klieb von dir


 
Moin, ist die Sonne im Sauerland auch schon aufgegangen? :m
Bilder werde ich die Tage reinsetzen....... (du wirst begeistert sein, mein Lieber !!!!)  .....


----------



## Yupii (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sind wir auch für die Namensgebung zuständig?
z.B. yupii`s Catcher, Skizzza`s BigMouth oder djoerni`s Looser:m:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Sind wir auch für die Namensgebung zuständig?
> z.B. yupii`s Catcher, Skizzza`s BigMouth oder djoerni`s Looser:m:m


 
da sollte ich mal drüber nachdenken........... ich muss die natürlich noch "unter die Leute" bringen. Deshalb muss ich sehr genau überlegen , ob ich einen "hochfängigen Pilker" "*djoerni's looser"* nennen kann :q:q


----------



## Yupii (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

dann eben djoerni`s LastHope


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> dann eben djoerni`s LastHope


 

................. ich glaube auf der Blauort stellen wir euch beiden wieder nebeneinander, dann könnt ihr das klären


----------



## djoerni (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> dann eben djoerni`s LastHope


 
du wirst dich noch umgucken mein Lieber!
Last hope... tzzzzzz#h


----------



## Yupii (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin, biste auch schon aus deiner Kadaverhotze gesprungen??


----------



## djoerni (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Früher als du! Ich brauch ja auch nicht so lange zum aufstehen wie du


----------



## djoerni (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ................. ich glaube auf der Blauort stellen wir euch beiden wieder nebeneinander, dann könnt ihr das klären


 
och nö! Dann muss ich wieder so viel tüdeln und mir das gejaule anhören, wenn in jeder Drift ein Pilker abreisst, oder sich die schnur verheddert und verdreht:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Aber sonst muss sich ein anderer das anhören... Machs fürs team


----------



## Yupii (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Aber sonst muss sich ein anderer das anhören... Machs fürs team


Ääh, willst du dich gerade unbeliebt machen:q
Buntes Panzertape ist schon eingepackt. Damit eingewickelt und ein paar Drillinge angeflanscht und ab mit dir ins Wasser und hinterhergezogen.:q


----------



## lausi97 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Ääh, willst du dich gerade unbeliebt machen:q
> Buntes Panzertape ist schon eingepackt. Damit eingewickelt und ein paar Drillinge angeflanscht und ab mit dir ins Wasser und hinterhergezogen.:q




also sogenanntes speedzkizzing:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Stulle (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wird zeit das ich zum angeln raus komme ich hab gerade für 70€ teile gekauft um mein (billig) kajak auf zu peppen |rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Stulle schrieb:


> wird zeit das ich zum angeln raus komme ich hab gerade für 70€ teile gekauft um mein (billig) kajak auf zu peppen |rolleyes


 

Mensch Stulle, 
ich dachte du wolltest auf dem Kutter mitfahren........ #cwillste jetzt mit dem Kajak hinterher?


----------



## Stulle (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

30m seil hab ich noch dann kann ich mich gleich mit schleppen lassen


----------



## Skizzza (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Nimm das Ding bloß nicht mit, ich weiß ganz genau wer da sonst am Ende drauf landet...Und zwar mitten auf See ohne das Seil


----------



## HerrHamster (12. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich habe den Top Köder gefunden! 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Spas-Pilke...r&clk_rvr_id=467605414095&hash=item3a7ff21686


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich habe den Top Köder gefunden!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Spas-Pilker-grune-Gurke-125-gr-voll-funktionstuchtig-/251254675078?pt=Angelzubeh%F6r&clk_rvr_id=467605414095&hash=item3a7ff21686


 

Moin Alex, du kannst davon ausgehen, dass der sogar fangen wird......#6


----------



## offense80 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Alex, du alte Hamsterbacke :q

kaum wird es wärmer, kommt der Hamster aus der Höhle....

Bestimmt, um die Makrelentour 2013 zu managen ooooder??? :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Nimm das Ding bloß nicht mit, ich weiß ganz genau wer da sonst am Ende drauf landet...Und zwar mitten auf See ohne das Seil




Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung:q:q:q:q:q:q:q.


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Ich habe den Top Köder gefunden!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Spas-Pilker-grune-Gurke-125-gr-voll-funktionstuchtig-/251254675078?pt=Angelzubeh%F6r&clk_rvr_id=467605414095&hash=item3a7ff21686




Gurkentruppe=Gurkenköder oder wie?:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin, na so'ne "kleine Auswahl" werde ich für uns schon dabei haben....... (Ich hab auch welche, die nenn ich "*Lausi's personal*"........ in pink / weiss :q.... Welche in pink / weiss und Glitter sind in Planung :q).... werde die Tage nochmal ein paar Bilder einstellen




Herzallerliebstes Rolfilein..................möcht umgehend zum schnellstmöglichen(anfang Juli)Termin,je 5 in obigen Farbe bestellen.


----------



## Skizzza (13. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Haha das Gurkending sieht echt spitze aus 
Aber ich hab mir erstmal andere neue Geheimwaffen zugelegt, hoffentlich kommen die noch rechtzeitig zum Test-Fischen an.


----------



## Skizzza (14. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sooo meine Dame und Herren, 
es wird langsam ernst! die Kontodaten sind per PN verschickt. Ich freu mich wie wahnsinnig auf die Tour!


----------



## offense80 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Angekommen.....

ja das wird bestimmt wieder ne super lustige Sache werden. Freu mich auch schon tierisch drauf


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Herzallerliebstes Rolfilein..................möcht umgehend zum schnellstmöglichen(anfang Juli)Termin,je 5 in obigen Farbe bestellen.


 
Tach mein Lieber, ich schicke dir in den nächsten Tagen ne PN !  Anfang Juli ist ja kein Thema ........#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Moin,was los hier? Hängt ihr durch? 
Früüüühling is da!!!!! #6

(ist schon komisch.....kaum schickt Svenni die Kontodaten raus, schon ist hier Funkstille....) :q:q:q


----------



## HerrHamster (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Joa, es suchen alle Ihr Geld zusammen!


----------



## Yupii (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rooolf, bezahlst du erst mal fürn uns drei mit? |rolleyesIch gehe nacher mit Unterarmgehstützen in die Fußgängerzone, mal sehen, was ich zusammenbekomme. Vielleicht reicht es ja zur Vollcharter Oder kommst du auch? Wir setzen uns dann vor Tchibo


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rooolf, bezahlst du erst mal fürn uns drei mit? |rolleyesIch gehe nacher mit Unterarmgehstützen in die Fußgängerzone, mal sehen, was ich zusammenbekomme. Vielleicht reicht es ja zur Vollcharter Oder kommst du auch? Wir setzen uns dann vor Tchibo


 
Uwe, wenn wir beide uns da in die Fussgängerzone setzen, müssen wir alle 15 - 20 min den Hut ausleeren.......  :q:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Klar ihr beiden Gourmet-Kerle  Vielleicht nutzen die anderen hier auch einfach nur das gute Wetter oder ARBEITEN um sich die Tour leisten zu können#6


----------



## Yupii (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Arbeiten#c#c

Ich bin fromm und schließe meine Frau immer in mein Abendgebet ein:
Lieber Gott, erhalte meine Gesundheit und die Arbeitskraft meiner Frau!:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na ja, ohne Arbeit wäre schön......... wenn die liebe Kohle nicht wäre....
Andererseits, solange ein Arbeitgeber tut, als würde er gut bezahlen...... tu man so, als würde man gut arbeiten |rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Also Rolf bezahlt ! Super..mehr habe ich erstmal nicht gelesen..
Dann kostet das Guiding auch nur noch nen Hunni !#6:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Also Rolf bezahlt ! Super..mehr habe ich erstmal nicht gelesen..
> Dann kostet das Guiding auch nur noch nen Hunni !#6:q:q:q


 
Hm.... muss man beim Guiding den anderen nicht was vorweisen können, Fachwissen, Ortskenntnis etc ???


----------



## Reppi (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

DAS sind die Voraussetzungen ??
Hoppla.....ich weis wo die Ostsee ist und ne Angel habe ich schon mal fachmännisch in der Hand gehabt ?? = 150 Euronen:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> DAS sind die Voraussetzungen ??
> Hoppla.....ich weis wo die Ostsee ist und ne Angel habe ich schon mal fachmännisch in der Hand gehabt ?? = 150 Euronen:m


 
Upps, ich sag mal nix mehr......#6


----------



## djoerni (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Kohle ist raus!


----------



## Skizzza (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Saubär :m
Nun wird erstmal der Grill angeschmissen hier! Noch lecker Forelle zuhaus, die wird nun erstmal schön mit Kräuterbutter angerichtet :k


----------



## djoerni (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Hier in WInsen ist alles grau und duster!
Will noch ne runde stippen gehen!


----------



## djoerni (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Potenzielle Mitfahrer können sich gerne bei mir melden. Zwei bis drei Leute sollte ich  
normale Tackleausmaße vorausgesetzt, mitnehmen können.
Zustiegsmöglichkeiten ab Bergedorf bis zur Küste.
Fahre durch die Stadt und dann in Schnellsen auf die A7.


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

lol noch ein bergedorfer #h


----------



## djoerni (15. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Fast! Wentorf 





Stulle schrieb:


> lol noch ein bergedorfer #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hier ein Auszug aus Lausi's Collection........ 

(.....:k) Schick schick... !!#6


----------



## Skizzza (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mensch Rolf das sind ja echt todesschicke Dinger! Da bin ich ja echt auch auf die anderen "Collectionen" gespannt


----------



## Reppi (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Super Teile, Rolf !
Vor allem, dieser Hauch von Glitter...#6


PS. Habe gestern mit Gert geschnackt; Fänge werden langsam mit steigender Wassertemp. besser; und alle voll mit Heringen....


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Super Teile, Rolf !
> Vor allem, dieser Hauch von Glitter...#6
> 
> 
> PS. Habe gestern mit Gert geschnackt; Fänge werden langsam mit steigender Wassertemp. besser; und alle voll mit Heringen....


 
Jau, Danke..... 

Heringe??.....  guckst du


----------



## Reppi (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hübsch !
Und die benutzt Du als Gewicht, um die Perücke auf Tiefe zu bekommen, in die sich dann echte Heringe verfangen.??.:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

 die berühmte rolf'sche perückenfalle, genial


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ihr seid schon auf dem richtigen Weg.......!!!! Schlingen stellen..... so wird das laufen.  Ihr werdet schon sehen.....

(kurz zur Info...... da ist jetzt andere Schnur drauf auf der Rolle ......:q:q)


----------



## Skizzza (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hab gehört, dass soll auch am Angler liegen...  :vik:


----------



## Reppi (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> dass soll auch am Angler liegen



welch bösartige Unterstellung ..|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Hab gehört, dass soll auch am Angler liegen...  :vik:


 

 |gr: kleiner gehässiger Mensch du bist.......... ()


----------



## Reppi (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@skizzzzzi
Du bist raus; habe gerade von Rolf gehört, er übernimmt die Vollcharter und ein Platz bleibt leer...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|supergri


----------



## Skizzza (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Also klein hat mich noch keiner genannt  bei dir liegts aber auch natürlich nur an der schnur.. Den Fahrer sollte man ja doch nicht ärgern 
Oh oh so schnell kanns gehn


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Also klein hat mich noch keiner genannt  bei dir liegts aber auch natürlich nur an der schnur.. Den Fahrer sollte man ja doch nicht ärgern
> Oh oh so schnell kanns gehn


 
stimmt.... so klein bist du ja auch wieder nicht 
Da ich ja doch etwas "Einsicht" raushöre, geben wir dir noch 'ne Chance.........


----------



## Yupii (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> stimmt.... so klein bist du ja auch wieder nicht
> Da ich ja doch etwas "Einsicht" raushöre, geben wir dir noch 'ne Chance.........


Rolf, haste ne Anhängerkupplung?
Da passt unssere Labertasche  sicherlich drauf.:m


----------



## Yupii (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolf, deine Kollektionen, allererste Sahne#6#6
Am Tomrefjord fangen aber nur die Lausi-Dinger#c#c#d


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, haste ne Anhängerkupplung?
> Da passt unssere Labertasche  sicherlich drauf.:m


 
jupp, habe ich.... du meinst also Sven soll mit dieser "ruhigen, stillen Kappe" von der Anhängerkupplung tauschen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, deine Kollektionen, allererste Sahne#6#6
> Am Tomrefjord fangen aber nur die Lausi-Dinger#c#c#d


 
Danke! 
Scheint ja 'ne "warme Gegend" zu sein ...... #c


----------



## Skizzza (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ach das wär doch langweilig jungs... hoffe, dass heute meine speedys geliefert werden. Dann könn wir samstag direkt n vergleichsfischen machen


----------



## Yupii (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jupp, habe ich.... du meinst also Sven soll mit dieser "ruhigen, stillen Kappe" von der Anhängerkupplung tauschen?



Klappe aufreissen und druff auffe Kupplung|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Danke!
> Scheint ja 'ne "warme Gegend" zu sein ...... #c


Watt meinste, wie das Wasser dort ab und zu kocht


----------



## Reppi (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hat jemand für Uwe noch nen Rettungsring ?
Er hat bisher nur seinen Floater und Rettungsweste; das erscheint mir zu gefährlich !|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Brauch ich nicht. Der ist im Körper eingearbeitet|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Ach das wär doch langweilig jungs... hoffe, dass heute meine speedys geliefert werden. Dann könn wir samstag direkt n vergleichsfischen machen


 
:g....Kamera wird dabei sein.....


----------



## Legionaer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

hallo, schöne grüße. kann jemand helfen? suche zweiteiler zum anziehen was etwas wärme und wasserdichtigkeit spendet. Größe 50-52 für möglichst wenig geld. bis 80 Euro etwa, da wäre ich HAPPY.

Skizzza es ist eben gefloßen. Danke für die daten.

L.G.
an alle
axel


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Axel du alter Fischdieb.....hast du immer noch nix gefunden? Oder hast du Torfnase garnicht weiter gesucht??

Hier guckst du....



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Behr-Schwimm...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item3f23f3ff71


----------



## Legionaer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Beini, hab nicht viel zeit für die kiste. meine kinder fordern mich.


----------



## Legionaer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Und ne rolle brauche auch noch


----------



## Skizzza (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Axel!

Super schonmal! Bei den Floating gibts nur wenig unter 90 Euro, aber n bissl was schon. Ich such mal n bisschen für dich, hab ja als Student mehr Zeit  Hier nochmal einer: 

http://www.angeln-shop.de/de/shop/e...7ab-4940-a571-bb84019e5ecd/productdetail.aspx

Bei der Rolle würd ich dir zu ner Slammer raten. Davon hast du ewig was, ist einfach ein Arbeitstier und auch beim Preis um die 60 Euro kann man wenig meckern. 
http://www.angel-domaene.de/Penn-Slammer-360--226.html


----------



## Legionaer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Lieb von dir skizzza, herzlichen dank im vorraus.


----------



## Frank the Tank (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

bei baltic kölln gibt es einen top zweiteiler für 99 euro, den habe ich mir auch geholt und bin mehr als zufrieden damit. kann ich echt nur empfehlen#h


man ich beneide euch echt um die tour, ich hoffe das es noch fortsetzungen gibt und skizza die tour jetzt nicht in grund und boden quatscht


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So erstma nen neues Auto gekauft.






Axel willst du nen Schwimmer oder nur nen Thermo?Wenn `s nur nen Thermo sein soll,würd ich ma im Balenokat stöbern,sind zwar ein bissel teurer,aber ich hab mein nu schon 20ig Jahre und immer noch Dicht.
Zur Rolle hat jung Freischwimmer|supergri ja schon alles gesagt.


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> skizza die tour jetzt nicht in grund und boden quatscht




scheixxe kaff auffe tastatur lol


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Glückwunsch zu dem lecker Auto....sieht klasse aus 

|schild-g


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Die Penn ist ne gute Wahl, damit kannst du nichts verkehrt machen. #6


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem lecker Auto....sieht klasse aus
> 
> |schild-g



Jo Danke,is halt nen Studentengolfkiller|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Frank the Tank (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So erstma nen neues Auto gekauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fahren wir beide damit auf die ostsee und den anderen hinterher?|uhoh:

geiles teil muß ich mal sagen,würde ich dir sofort annehmen wenn mir den schenkst
oder wir tauschen,du bekommst dafür 3 dicke dorsche von mir#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Lausi, schicken Renner haste dir geholt.#6....... da passt ja Tackle rauf...... Junge Junge :k


----------



## Skizzza (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ok notiert Lausi, ich werd mir NIE n golf zulegen 

Brauchen wir ja auch bei der übernächsten Tour keine Fahrgruppen mehr, da passen ja alle Mann plus Tackle drauf


----------



## Reppi (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

sag mal, habt ihr alle kein Zuhause ???|supergri
Schöner Reiskessel, mein Lausi :m


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Danke ihr Lieben,hatte bis vor 3Wo.noch nen Mazda BT50,aber nach Motorschaden im letzten Jahr,und nu die Hochdruckpumpe inne Wicken mußt was neues her.Und da nur die Reisanbauer vernüftige Pickup`s bauen können ist es nu der geworden.Und in 4Jahren gibbet den Großen Bruder mit 230Pferden|supergri


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Da passt ne Menge Dorsch auf die Ladefläche 

und zur Not könnten wir auch Sven knebeln und fesseln, und ihn auf der Ladefläche liegen lassen, bis wir wieder im Hafen sind |supergri


----------



## Skizzza (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Erstaunlich, zumal ja grade Fußball läuft. Aber in meiner Studentenbude steht der Laptop eh neben dem Fernseher, einfach weil ich sonst kein Platz habe


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> fahren wir beide damit auf die ostsee und den anderen hinterher?|uhoh:
> 
> geiles teil muß ich mal sagen,würde ich dir sofort annehmen wenn mir den schenkst
> oder wir tauschen,du bekommst dafür 3 dicke dorsche von mir#h




Nönö mit 3Dorschen kommst da nich weit,mach mal 30000 draus,und wir fahren nich hinterher,sondern wir ziehen die Monika:vik:


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> und zur Not könnten wir auch Sven knebeln und fesseln, und ihn auf der Ladefläche liegen lassen,




und wie krieg ich dat dann wieder Sauber?:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Lausi, schicken Renner haste dir geholt.#6....... da passt ja Tackle rauf...... Junge Junge :k




hmhmhm jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lausi97 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So Jung`s Papa muß inne heia(mitdemama)|gutenach


----------



## offense80 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> und wie krieg ich dat dann wieder Sauber?:q:q:q:q:q




Sandstrahlen und mit Anti-Skizzza-Klarlack in 23434 Schichten versiegeln. Das dürfte dann für die nächste Knebelaktion langen.


----------



## Stulle (16. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

super wir kippen die wanne hinten mit unseren fischen voll 

wegen angelklamotten mal zu moritz fahren wenn du da nichts findest weis ich auch nicht|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Stulle schrieb:


> super wir kippen die wanne hinten mit unseren fischen voll
> 
> wegen angelklamotten mal zu moritz fahren wenn du da nichts findest weis ich auch nicht|bigeyes


 
Jupp, eine gute Wahl.....#6.
Wir fahren am Samstag mit unserer Norwegen-Truppe zum Shoppen da hin.


----------



## Yupii (17. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jupp, eine gute Wahl.....#6.
> Wir fahren am Samstag mit unserer Norwegen-Truppe zum Shoppen da hin.


Fahrt ihr mit nem LKW zum Einkaufen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr mit nem LKW zum Einkaufen?


 
Na ja, angebracht wäre es wohl  ....... (du weisst doch, man braucht doch immer nur *"etwas Kleinkram" |uhoh:.....)*


----------



## Yupii (17. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> So erstma nen neues Auto gekauft.


Glühstrumpf|wavey:
 Diesel oder Benziner? Quanta costa?


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Glühstrumpf|wavey:
> Diesel oder Benziner? Quanta costa?


 
Mensch Yupii, den braucht er doch für sein Geschäft (Forellenzucht)........ Sicherlich macht die Arbeit mit solch einem Auto auch mehr Spass....... ...... aber was der gekostet hat.... das sagt er bestimmt nicht |rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mensch Yupii, den braucht er doch für sein Geschäft (Forellenzucht)........ Sicherlich macht die Arbeit mit solch einem Auto auch mehr Spass....... ...... aber was der gekostet hat.... das sagt er bestimmt nicht |rolleyes



Natürlisch Diesel mit 190Hoppas und Mann muß für son Teil knapp 60 500euro Scheine(EU Fahrzeug) dabei haben.Bei Nissan wären nochma 20-25 besagter Scheinchen draufgekommen.


Rolf PN kommt noch!


----------



## elbetaler (17. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#h#d|uhoh:

Nu abber, Lausi, für soviel Okken kriegt man annerswo nen richick Auto!
...Aber, hab heute genauso einen gesehen, hatte allerdings Reifen drauf, und nich solche Trennscheiben! Da sieht der Wagen gleich doppelt so gut aus.
Lass dich nicht ärgern! Das alles ist der Neid der Besitzlosen
 :g

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Natürlisch Diesel mit 190Hoppas und Mann muß für son Teil knapp 60 500euro Scheine(EU Fahrzeug) dabei haben.Bei Nissan wären nochma 20-25 besagter Scheinchen draufgekommen.
> 
> 
> Rolf PN kommt noch!


 
Lausi, schreib doch einfach 30000,- Euronen........ hört sich doch besser an, als 60 500 Euro Scheine..... (da denken einige von der "alten Garde" gleich an 120000,- D-Mark , wenn die das lesen)

Aber trotzdem ein schönes Auto....... :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Yupii,
den letzten Satz in der letzten PN gestern habe ich mal ganz gepflegt ignoriert..... . Ich sponsor nut Teams, die mir auch werbetechnisch Vorteile bringen können..... .......


----------



## djoerni (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Yupii,
> den letzten Satz in der letzten PN gestern habe ich mal ganz gepflegt ignoriert..... . Ich sponsor nut Teams, die mir auch werbetechnisch Vorteile bringen können..... .......


 
Naja Platz istja auf seinem Körper als Werbefläche mehr als genug


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Naja Platz istja auf seinem Körper als Werbefläche mehr als genug


 
...... also was die "beschreibbare Fläsche" angeht, da halt ich mich jetzt mal etwas zurück...|rotwerden


----------



## Yupii (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Naja Platz istja auf seinem Körper als Werbefläche mehr als genug


Du kleiner Hosen********r willst dich wohl unbeliebt machen|krach::q:q


----------



## Reppi (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hallo Rolf;
vielen Dank für die von Dir gelieferten 100 Test-Pilker !
Natürlich werde ich den anderen nichts davon erzählen !

Shit.......wo habe ich das denn jetzt (falsch) gepostet....#q|rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

war natürlich nur Spassssss !


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf;
> vielen Dank für die von Dir gelieferten 100 Test-Pilker !
> Natürlich werde ich den anderen nichts davon erzählen !
> 
> Shit.......wo habe ich das denn jetzt (falsch) gepostet....#q|rolleyes


 

JUDAS !!!!  :q


----------



## Reppi (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:q:q:q
Bei euch arbeite ich sowieso nur mit Gummi


----------



## djoerni (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Du kleiner Hosen********r willst dich wohl unbeliebt machen|krach::q:q


 

zu spät


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Bei euch arbeite ich sowieso nur mit Gummi


 
ich glaube es wird Zeit, dass der Ferkelfahnder hiermal auf "Horchposten" geht......... |supergri|rolleyes


----------



## Yupii (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Boahh, wat ekelig|uhoh:#d#6
Ich werde nächste Woche ne undurchdringbare Hose anziehen


----------



## lausi97 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Bei euch arbeite ich sowieso nur mit Gummi




Schätzeken................................|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf;
> vielen Dank für die von Dir gelieferten 100 Test-Pilker !
> Natürlich werde ich den anderen nichts davon erzählen !
> 
> Shit.......wo habe ich das denn jetzt (falsch) gepostet....#q|rolleyes




Ich hab den Fehler entdeckt.......

es sind 150 Pilker gewesen


----------



## Reppi (18. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> es sind 150 Pilker gewesen



Quatsch......ich spare immer noch, um den Container in HH abholen zu können..

PS. Ferkelpolizei, wofür ?????
Gibt es den Lüdenscheider überhaupt noch ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Quatsch......ich spare immer noch, um den Container in HH abholen zu können..
> 
> PS. Ferkelpolizei, wofür ?????
> Gibt es den Lüdenscheider überhaupt noch ?


 

so so, einen Container ...... |rolleyes

Tja, unser Honeyball hat sich irgendwie ganz schön rar gemacht. (Oder er kann sich nicht entscheiden, wen er von uns zuerst als Boardferkel nominiert.......)


----------



## offense80 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wir sind halt zu viele Säue hier....am besten, wenn er nicht das Boardferkel 2013 wählt, sonder gleich den Saustall 2013.... 

WIR HABEN VERDAMMT GUTE CHANCEN :q


----------



## Skizzza (19. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

SUPER, meine Speedys sind da:l  Leider sind 2 davon statt 75 gramm in 100 gramm geliefert worden, dafür liegt ein zusätzlicher Speedy in 50 Gramm bei. Hat auch was :m


----------



## Legionaer (19. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wollen wir jetz sein auto bewundern (gebrauchsgegenstand) ooder die Dorsche beschprächen? Digger geile Karre. habe euch lieb.

gruß Axel


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Legionaer schrieb:


> wollen wir jetz sein auto bewundern (gebrauchsgegenstand) ooder die Dorsche beschprächen? Digger geile Karre. habe euch lieb.
> 
> gruß Axel



Nix Gerbrauchsgegenstand............. Statussymbol|supergri


----------



## djoerni (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nix Gerbrauchsgegenstand............. Statussymbol|supergri


 
Andere würden sagen das ist ne Verlängerung für eventuell fehlende Gliedmaßen


----------



## Skizzza (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Naja nicht umbedingt fehlende... Aber extrem verkürzte


----------



## djoerni (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Oh Mann... Wird Zeit das ich vom Bürostuhl flüchte und ans oder aufs Wasser komme! Das ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten!


----------



## djoerni (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

*Noch 36 Tage!!! Ich freu mich auf euch!*


----------



## offense80 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Jo, endlich ist mal einer da, der wieder einen Countdown ins Leben ruft :vik:


----------



## djoerni (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich glaube ich muss nachher nochmal ne runde in lübeck luschern ob die heringe da sind.


----------



## lausi97 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Naja nicht umbedingt fehlende... Aber extrem verkürzte




Kollegga isch weiß wo dein Haus wohnt,komm isch mit meine Brudda und dann geb isch dir auf maul  du Opfer(mach ma besser nen schmeili hinter)|supergri


So und nu:

Großer Dorsch im Himmel,sei eillig an den Pilkern,beiße hart und fest,damit auch Rolf nen Biß bemerkt,und führe Zkizza nicht in versuchung,sonst sabbelt er euch zu tode,allen andern sei gewogen,den dein ist die Ostsee,und spring als filet in die Pfanne.
In geflochterner Petri:q


----------



## Skizzza (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Haha Lausi  Dein Wort in Petri's Ohr!
Nächsten Samstag wird nun erstmal geübt bis zum Umfallen!


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Kollegga isch weiß wo dein Haus wohnt,komm isch mit meine Brudda und dann geb isch dir auf maul du Opfer(mach ma besser nen schmeili hinter)|supergri
> 
> 
> So und nu:
> ...


 
Kamerad, du hast aber *extrem Fieber |krank:*........  schade, dass du nicht dabei bist.... MANN , WERDEN WIR FANGEN...... (war heute in Kaltenkirchen im Tackle-Shop..... und ich hab alles mit einem Gang zum Auto bekommen...... )


----------



## Yupii (21. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> (war heute in Kaltenkirchen im Tackle-Shop..... und ich hab alles mit einem Gang zum Auto bekommen...... )


aber auch nur, weil sie dich mit nem gabelstabler zum Auto gebracht haben:q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> aber auch nur, weil sie dich mit nem gabelstabler zum Auto gebracht haben:q:q:q




Meinst du Rolf, oder das Takle was er sich gekauft hat


----------



## lausi97 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hahahahahahaahhaaaaaaaaaa ichsch schmeiß mich hintern Zuch


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

sooooo, heisst es jetzt hier wieder *"Zecken aller Länder veeinigt euch"* ? |gr:|gr:|gr:
Nein Yupii, hab zwar etwas zugenommen, aber dass ich mich schon auf einer Europalette "fortbewegen" muss...... noch nicht 

(zur Info, war in Kaltenkirchen wie immer (bin ja so einige Male im Jahr da oben )........... am Ende mit einem bisschen Kleinkram rausgegangen #c#h)


----------



## Yupii (21. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

nee, es ging ja nur um euer Zeuch. Dich habe ich ja am Freitag gesehen und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du innerhalb eines halben Tages so zugenommen hast, dass dich der Stabler transportieren musste|rolleyes|rolleyes War natürlich sunnys Tackle gemeint


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> nee, es ging ja nur um euer Zeuch. Dich habe ich ja am Freitag gesehen und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du innerhalb eines halben Tages so zugenommen hast, dass dich der Stabler transportieren musste|rolleyes|rolleyes War natürlich sunnys Tackle gemeint


 
War echt nicht wild der Einkauf, haben nur unserem Norge-Youngster eine kleine "Grundausrüstung" verpasst und ihn etwas eingekleidet  (wir warten ja alle, dass er in Norge als erstes gleich einen guten Seelachs oder einen 80er Pollack an's Band bekommt :q:q)
Sunny hat sich auch beim shoppen zurückgehalten, denn so langsam haben wir ja auch genug von dem "Gerödel"


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> nee, es ging ja nur um euer Zeuch. Dich habe ich ja am Freitag gesehen und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du innerhalb eines halben Tages so zugenommen hast, dass dich der Stabler transportieren musste|rolleyes|rolleyes War natürlich sunnys Tackle gemeint



Schleim,schleim,schleim................:q


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTESchleim,schleim,schleim][/QUOTE]

Gibt ja echt nicht viel, wo ich Dir Recht geben kann :q:q; aber hier....#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTESchleim,schleim,schleim]


 
Gibt ja echt nicht viel, wo ich Dir Recht geben kann :q:q; aber hier....#6#6#6#6#6[/QUOTE]

Hm.... sieht aus, als ob wir für die Tour ein 3-Personen Schlauchboot orgainsieren müssen..?! :q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|engel:|engel:|engel:


Wetterbericht für Samstag sieht bis jetzt ja gut aus !!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> |engel:|engel:|engel:
> 
> 
> Wetterbericht für Samstag sieht bis jetzt ja gut aus !!!!


 

#6..................


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> > Schleim,schleim,schleim]
> 
> 
> 
> Gibt ja echt nicht viel, wo ich Dir Recht geben kann :q:q; aber hier....#6#6#6#6#6


ihr werdet schon sehen, aber hinterher nicht wieder heulen#h#h


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTEaber hinterher nicht wieder heulen][/QUOTE]

da werde ich Dich Samstag erstmal dran erinnern...:q


----------



## Skizzza (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ach jungs, geht doch eh nur um den zweiten Platz hinter mir...


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
ER glaubt immer noch, er wäre dabei....:q


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> > aber hinterher nicht wieder heulen]
> 
> 
> da werde ich Dich Samstag erstmal dran erinnern...:q


:q:c:c#h


----------



## Skizzza (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Uwe, was wärt ihr ohne das "sabbel-maskottchen"  
Hoffen wir einfach, dass wir überhaupt was fangen. Nicht das wir hier große töne spucken und danach uns was anhören dürfen hier


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

stimmt........und im Moment ist es recht "ruhig" bei Gert......|bigeyes


----------



## Yupii (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich höre schon " Uwe, haste für mich auch so nen super,superfängigen Köder?":q
Die sind nirgends mehr zu kaufen. Also macht euch mal auf nen deftigen Preis gefasst:vik: 
Mal sehen, wer dann angeschleimt kommt:q:q


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Melde mich für die Mai-Tour ab; habe leider nach der kommenden Trainings-Tour kein Platz mehr in der 50000 Liter-Truhe !!


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Melde mich für die Mai-Tour ab; habe leider nach der kommenden Trainings-Tour kein Platz mehr in der 50000 Liter-Truhe !!


 
Hut ab, das nenn ich mal Optimismus :g


----------



## djoerni (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hut ab, das nenn ich mal Optimismus :g


 
Die Truhe ist doch halb voll mit gammeligen Brassen |uhoh:#y


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Die Truhe ist doch halb voll mit gammeligen Brassen |uhoh:#y


 
.................


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> doch halb voll mit gammeligen Brassen



Wir sehen uns........mein kleiner SCHIETER....


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hut ab, das nenn ich mal Optimismus :g




Wieso?Wenn der Skizza erstmal ausgenommern am Mast baumelt,kann man ihn schließlich auch noch sinnvoll Verwerten.Oder nich#c


----------



## djoerni (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wir sehen uns........mein kleiner SCHIETER....


 
ist das ne Drohung? |supergri


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTEist das ne Drohung][/QUOTE]

Ich mache hier nen eigenen Fred auf..


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTEist das ne Drohung]



Ich mache hier nen eigenen Fred auf..[/QUOTE]


Brassenklatschen in Ditschiland oder watt


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Der Forellen-Puffi......|krach:


----------



## lausi97 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Der Forellen-Puffi......|krach:



Aber mit rosafarben lämpchen am Eingang......


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aber mit rosafarben lämpchen am Eingang......


 
hab doch gewusst, dass das mit den Forellen nicht dein einziges Gewerbe ist !!!


----------



## Yupii (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Lausi hat Spezialforellen, die dicke Backen machen und bla.., ääh, pusten können


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Lausi hat Spezialforellen, die dicke Backen machen und bla.., ääh, pusten können


 

.............


----------



## Reppi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

und da sollen wir mal die (rosa) Lichter ausmachen...|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|sagnix


----------



## lausi97 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Lausi hat Spezialforellen, die dicke Backen machen und bla.., ääh, pusten können




Nöööööööööö,die knabbern so schön.....................


----------



## djoerni (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ey Lausi! Wann kann man denn bei dir mal die Monsterforellen beluschern und zu nem Landgang überreden?


----------



## Reppi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hormonskandal in Schmallenberg
Und auf sowas willst Du los ??#d


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Hormonskandal in Schmallenberg
> Und auf sowas willst Du los ??#d


 
na ja, so hübsch ist er nicht, aber ein neues Auto hat er .........  ach sooooo, du meinst die Fische.|kopfkrat )).....Kopfkino!!!!!


----------



## djoerni (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Schmallenberg liegt ja echt am Ars.. der Heide... Gerade mal bei Google Maps geluschert.


----------



## Reppi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> ach sooooo, du meinst die Fische. ().....Kopfkino!!!!!




|splat2:


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> |splat2:


 
..........


----------



## lausi97 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Ey Lausi! Wann kann man denn bei dir mal die Monsterforellen beluschern und zu nem Landgang überreden?




Würde sagen so ab mitte September,bis dahin bin ich ausgelastet#6,und was den a... der Welt angeht,alles nur taktik,denn wer einmal da ist haut mir so schnell nich wieder ab.........................:k:k:k


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Würde sagen so ab mitte September,bis dahin bin ich ausgelastet#6,und was den a... der Welt angeht,alles nur taktik,denn wer einmal da ist haut mir so schnell nich wieder ab.........................:k:k:k


 
Hm....sowas hab ich den USA und Teilen Australiens auch schon erlebt..... da werden in abgelegenen Gegenden "Touristen überfallen", um "frisches Blut" in die Gegend zu bekommen........ ()
Einzige Chance.......wenn die 14-tägige Postkutsche die Batterien für die Strassenbeleuchtung nach Schmallenberg gebracht hat, braucht man nur schnell aufzuspringen und entkommt der "paarungswilligen Horde"......(so die Gerüchte hier im Norden )



(nicht für Ungut mein Lieber!!! :q:q)


----------



## lausi97 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hm....sowas hab ich den USA und Teilen Australiens auch schon erlebt..... da werden in abgelegenen Gegenden "Touristen überfallen", um "frisches Blut" in die Gegend zu bekommen........ ()
> Einzige Chance.......wenn die 14-tägige Postkutsche die Batterien für die Strassenbeleuchtung nach Schmallenberg gebracht hat, braucht man nur schnell aufzuspringen und entkommt der "paarungswilligen Horde"......(so die Gerüchte hier im Norden )
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt,erkannt........


----------



## Reppi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

jetzt dreht der Wind am Samstag auf O:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> jetzt dreht der Wind am Samstag auf O:r:r:r:r:r


 

Och neeeee............|uhoh:, Mensch Reppi....setz dich doch mal durch (|supergri)


----------



## Yupii (24. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> jetzt dreht der Wind am Samstag auf O:r:r:r:r:r



Schisser
Suchst wohl ne Ausrede


----------



## Albert von Bieren (24. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

moin,
was soll der spass denn kosten?


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Albert von Bieren schrieb:


> moin,
> was soll der spass denn kosten?


 
Moin, 
wir haben auf der Blauort 15 Plätze reserviert........ haben aber auch zusätzlich eine "Nachrückerliste", falls mal jemand ausfällt. 
Zu den Kosten, wir bezahlen 35,-Euro pro Person. (Leute korrigiert mich, wenn was nicht stimmt.......)|kopfkrat
Auf der ersten Seite ist die Liste mit Teilnehmern aufgeführt.....#h


----------



## Reppi (24. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> Schisser



|supergri|supergri
Ich angel ohne Haken und das reicht noch...|rolleyes|rolleyes

Kommt der Wind aus Ost, ist..........#q


----------



## offense80 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich drück euch für Samstag die Daumen, das es eine gute und erfolgreiche Tour wird. Spaß werdet ihr ja auf jeden Fall haben ( ich euch Chaoten doch |supergri )

Und am 26. könnt ihr uns dann ja ne Lehrstunde geben was das Dorscheln angeht


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich drück euch für Samstag die Daumen, das es eine gute und erfolgreiche Tour wird. Spaß werdet ihr ja auf jeden Fall haben ( ich euch Chaoten doch |supergri )
> 
> Und am 26. könnt ihr uns dann ja ne Lehrstunde geben was das Dorscheln angeht


 
Moin Micha, Danke....... hoffen das Beste!!! |rolleyes
(Aber nicht, dass wir nach Kappeln zum "Heringsstippen" müssen, damit überhaupt irgendwas nach Fisch riecht.........)

Wir werden berichten


----------



## Reppi (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

jeder 5-10 Ü70 und dann noch 100 Heringe.......
shit; jetzt bin ich wach geworden


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> jeder 5-10 Ü70 und dann noch 100 Heringe.......
> shit; jetzt bin ich wach geworden


 

bin da ganz zuversichtlich....... ansonsten geben wir erstmal dir und dann Gert die Schuld........ andere Faktoren, wie Wetter etc. akzeptieren wir nicht.|gr: Sind doch nur Ausreden für "schlechte Angler" !!!!!  :q:q:q


(das wird schon !!!  #6)


----------



## Reppi (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hauptsache nen schöner Tag auf dem Wasser !:m
Und wenn ich 15 und Du 5 fängst, haben wir ja den Schnitt von 10 |rolleyes|rolleyes
Nee, das wird schon lustig !!!


----------



## Yupii (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Hauptsache nen schöner Tag auf dem Wasser !:m
> Und wenn ich 15 und Du 5 fängst, haben wir ja den Schnitt von 10 |rolleyes|rolleyes
> Nee, das wird schon lustig !!!


dann werde ich mich mal bemühen, den Schnitt nach unten zu drücken|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Hauptsache nen schöner Tag auf dem Wasser !:m
> Und wenn ich 15 und Du 5 fängst, haben wir ja den Schnitt von 10 |rolleyes|rolleyes
> Nee, das wird schon lustig !!!


 
du 15 und ich 5 ??? ääääh , sicher sicher  
Genau so ist es, wird bestimmt ein schöner lustiger Tag. Und wenn's noch Fisch gibt, um so besser


----------



## Reppi (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> dann werde ich mich mal bemühen, den Schnitt nach unten zu drücken



Du bist entschuldigt; mit Überlebensanzug, Schwimmweste,Armreifen und Fallschirm wird das halt auch schwer...


----------



## Yupii (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Du bist entschuldigt; mit Überlebensanzug, Schwimmweste,Armreifen und Fallschirm wird das halt auch schwer...


Darf ich Taucherbrille, Flossen und Quietscheentchen auch mitbringen?;+


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Tach Männers....... 

(mal ganz ehrlich, bei 8-9°C Vorhersage und Nord-Ostwind zieh ich den Anzug aber wirklich an |rolleyes)
Nützt ja nix, wenn ich mich stundenlang "warm drille" und dann in den Pausen runter kühle :g:g  ()


----------



## Yupii (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Tach Männers.......
> 
> (mal ganz ehrlich, bei 8-9°C Vorhersage und Nord-Ostwind zieh ich den Anzug aber wirklich an |rolleyes)
> Nützt ja nix, wenn ich mich stundenlang "warm drille" und dann in den Pausen runter kühle :g:g  ()


Rolf, unser Ironman Reppi wird in kurzer Hose, Badelatschen und freiem Oberkörper angeln, er ist halt kein Warmduscher wie wir:q:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, unser Ironman Reppi wird in kurzer Hose, Badelatschen und freiem Oberkörper angeln, er ist halt kein Warmduscher wie wir:q:vik:


 
da hast du recht..... aber das Bild von ihm will ich mir garnicht erst vorstellen |bigeyes|bigeyes
(Floater muss sein.... soll ja Spass und kein "Überlebenskampf" werden)


----------



## Yupii (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> da hast du recht..... aber das Bild von ihm will ich mir garnicht erst vorstellen |bigeyes|bigeyes
> (Floater muss sein.... soll ja Spass und kein "Überlebenskampf" werden)


Stimmt, und meine Schwimmweste ist auch dabei.


----------



## Skizzza (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So Jungs, gleich mal zum Angelcenter und die Marken holen, dazu noch die rot-schwarzen Gummis. Hach das wird toll werden Bin schon ganz kabbelig hier:vik:

Ich erinnere nochmal daran, dass bis zum 01.05 das Geld überwiesen werden muss! Sonst nimmt ein Nachrücker den Platz ein!


----------



## djoerni (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

welche rot schwarzen gummis??? Twister oder gufis?


----------



## Reppi (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich bin zwar vonne Küste, aber ohne Floater geht nichts..

@Sven
Hör auf mir zu drohen !!


----------



## Reppi (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTETwister oder gufis][/QUOTE]

Du kannst zwar alles essen, musst aber nicht alles wissen;
das sind die geheimsten Geheimköder
Die sind geheimer als Rolf´s Flaschenöffner


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTETwister oder gufis]


 
Die sind geheimer als Rolf´s Flaschenöffner [/QUOTE]


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes................ (ich bin entsetzt!!) |gr:|gr:|gr:  ()


----------



## Reppi (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich schätze mal, Samstag bin ich "entsetzt"...#a#a#:


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, Samstag bin ich "entsetzt"...#a#a#:


 
warten wir mal ab ...... , was da so "rausgezottelt" wird....
(im Moment  haben wir hier etwas Regen, aber schön warm draussen..... Morgen soll's ja mit den Temperaturen bergab gehen...|rolleyes so'n Dr.......)


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> welche rot schwarzen gummis??? Twister oder gufis?



Krebsimitate am dropshot System


----------



## Skizzza (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Gufis  Wobei das Dropshot Angeln auf Dorsch sicher auch mal interessant wäre


----------



## offense80 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Drop Shot auf Dorsch stell ich mir auch interessant vor, aber das kannst du wohl nur vom Kleinboot aus machen. Auf dem Kutter wird das bestimmt nicht gehen. Was für ein Gewicht willst du da benutzen....und rechts und links donnern dir die Pilker in die Schnur.....


----------



## Skizzza (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Klar auf Kleinboot stell ich mir das auch einfach machbar vor, auf dem Kutter nur bei günstigen Wetterverhältnissen und einigermaßen fähigen Nebenleuten. Gibt sogar n Video wo einige das getestet haben: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH4LGmAnX5Q
Aber ist einfach nicht meine Art zu angeln, ich liebe einfach das gufieren und Pilken


----------



## Reppi (25. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

DS funzt sogar vom BB nicht richtig ? 
Mir fehlen auch die geworfenen Meter.......-))


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Männers, hoffe alles fit!!!???

Sooooo, die erste Gruppe wird morgen schon in's Trainingslager fahren und sich auch "Tackle-technisch" auf die Kuttertour vorbereiten......|rolleyes. Schauen wir mal, was da rausgezuppelt wird..... Bericht und evtl. Bilder (mit schwarzen Balken vor den Augen) folgen dann  .
Ich sehe gerade, auch heute morgen waren die "Eingeborenen" im Sauerland wieder glücklich, dass die grosse Sonne den Tag erhellt hat und sind aus dem Bett gefallen .....
Lausi, wir werden berichten....... #h

reinhauen


----------



## Reppi (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

bin schon heiss wie Frittenfett....:m


----------



## djoerni (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Viel Spaß und Erfolg Männer! Pudert euch ordentlich das Gesicht! Sonst gibts ne verbrannte Nase 
Werde Sonntag mal auf Fehmarn angreifen und vom Kleinboot die Dorschies und Mefos ärgern.


----------



## Reppi (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na dann auch viel Glück, mein Djoerni;
und achte Samstag drauf, was Du isst !!


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und Erfolg Männer! Pudert euch ordentlich das Gesicht! Sonst gibts ne verbrannte Nase
> Werde Sonntag mal auf Fehmarn angreifen und
> 
> vom Kleinboot die Dorschies und Mefos ärgern.


 
Jau, auch von mir viel Spass und dickes Petri!!#6


----------



## djoerni (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wollen wir mal schauen was so geht!
Wird wahrscheinlich nicht annähernd so erfolgreich wie unsere Tour am 26.05., aber das wird ja auch DIE Ausnahmetour


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal schauen was so geht!
> Wird wahrscheinlich nicht annähernd so erfolgreich wie unsere Tour am 26.05., aber das wird ja auch DIE Ausnahmetour


 
das sehe ich auch so...... Schade, dass z.B. Lausi nicht dabei ist....... (aber die Sauerländer vertragen ja auch nicht soviel Fisch...... wie ich gehört habe :q)


----------



## Yupii (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Wollen wir mal schauen was so geht!
> Wird wahrscheinlich nicht annähernd so erfolgreich wie unsere Tour am 26.05., aber das wird ja auch DIE Ausnahmetour



...und lass dir auf dem Weg zum Boot nicht wieder auf die Finger latschen:q:q:q


----------



## lausi97 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ihr seid doch eh alle nur Opfer........................:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch eh alle nur Opfer........................:q


 
............#6


----------



## Reppi (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So, Heringsvorfächer gebunden; die Heringstour kann los gehen |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Stulle (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> So, Heringsvorfächer gebunden; die Heringstour kann los gehen |rolleyes|rolleyes



 

hmmm dicke dorsche auf silberene pilker


----------



## Reppi (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

shit; jetzt habe ich den Bringer verraten...


----------



## offense80 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolfi, vergiss den Pink Pussy Pilker nicht, den du gegossen hast.....

Wie würde die Geissen sagen  DAT IS DER BURNER

Viel Glück, und schnell den Bericht und Bilder satt hier rein #a


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Diese Stille bringt mich um 

Kaum sind unsere Chaoten auf See, ist hier schweigen im Walde lol.....

Jungs kommt schnell und gesund wieder, und postet was das Zeug hält, komme mir vor als sei ich der letzte Mensch im Tread hier #h


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wie würde die Geissen sagen  DAT IS DER BURNER




dat is Endstufe...................................


achso,
du bist nicht allein, wenn du kommst heute Abend..........................................................................
trällerträllerflötpfeiff


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Lausi du alter Forellenveredeler.....was macht die Kunst? Bist du denn bei der Makrelentour dabei? Will ich doch stark hoffen :g


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich darf nichts sagen


----------



## Skizzza (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sos!


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

SOSis back 


So frischer Dorsch ist echt herrlich !!--))


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ok...ich schreibe was.....|rolleyes
Gerne wieder !!!!!!!!!
Das war ein entspannter Tag ! Hart zu fischen...fast null Drift und Futterfisch ohne Ende und dieses miese Wetter; hatte nen Hering am Gummi quer gehakt....aber da gibt es andere Spezialisten !

SOS
Für ein Trainingsfischen ohne Haken war es gut !|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

jupp, 
hab gerade die Filets nochmal gesäubert..........., wie du sagst Reppi, sehr gern wieder ...... 

ich sag auch nur *SOS* ........... (musst du, wenn du möchtest, selbst erklären Svenni |rolleyes)


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Seid ihr abgesoffen oder wieso *SOS ???
*Ich trau euch Chaoten ja so einiges zu


----------



## Skizzza (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na Jungs, auch von mir gibts ein: GERNE WIEDER!:k
Fangmäßig war es ok, Wetter hat gepasst und die Laune war hervorragend:g

Das SOS...tja vielleicht errät es ja wer  Sonst werd ich es spätestens bei der Boardi Tour sicher mal erzählen:m
Rolf, hoffe ihr seid noch gut weggekommen?


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Micha, 

das ist ein "Insider"........ . Aber Gert war auf seiner Internetseite schon fleissig.......


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

SOS...hmmmm

Scheiss
Ostwind
Sven


Sven
Opfert
Sehne

Schwimm
Ossi
Schwimm


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wie waren denn überhaupt die Fangergebnisse? Worauf haben die Biester gebissen? 
WAT IS MIT BILDAS


----------



## lausi97 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lausi du alter Forellenveredeler.....was macht die Kunst? Bist du denn bei der Makrelentour dabei? Will ich doch stark hoffen :g



Gerade Feierabend gemacht,nix Makrele verdammtverflixteschei.....biester,köderfisch sonst zunix zu gebrauchen bäh.... 

SOS =Schwimm Opfer Skizza


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@O
Ganz kalt...-))))


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich hoffe ich darf....


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Seemänner 
Ohne
Schlübbi

Ihr Ferkel


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wow :l  schöne Kirsche #6


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> schöne Kirsche



2 Stunden Drill...

achja; und immer noch gaaanz kalt..........

@Svem
war der eigentlich auch SOS ?--)))))))))))


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

googelt mal "Gert Vögler" und dann runterscollen...|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Skizzza (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Joa hat gedauert, den hochzubekommen. Der lag irgendwie... quer 

Ne ne, den hat Gert nicht SOS gemacht. Er meinte, wir wissen auch so wem der gehört


----------



## Ines (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

*S*ocken
*O*berhemden
*S*chlips.


Schicker Dickdorsch!


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> schöne Kirsche



wer ja auch noch schöner
weis deine Freundin schon Bescheid ?|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:k:k:k

Sieht ja richtig gut aus......

Aber die Dorsche sind auch nicht schlecht 

Nee im Ernst, scheint ne super Tour gewesen zu sein #r


----------



## offense80 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Joa hat gedauert, den hochzubekommen.,,,,



Das Problem tritt doch eigentlich erst mit 70 auf.....


----------



## Reppi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> Das Problem tritt doch eigentlich erst mit 70 auf



Und wieder ein Hinweis im Rätsel...

Wenn man(n) ihn dann noch hat...


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Skizzza
Ohne
Schniedel

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Skizzza (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

 GANZ nah dran


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich weiß es, ich weiß es : Skizza Ohne Sabbeln


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es : Skizza Ohne Sabbeln


 
Nein Lausi, nicht was du dir wünscht !!!! 

(Dein Vorposter (Offense / Micha) war schon ganz schön dicht dran |rolleyes)


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ein paar Impressionen von gestern #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

nicht das ihr denkt, dass wir unvorbereitet auf die Kuttertour gehen 
Unser Kaptain Gert, sehr nett und immer hilfsbereit#6


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wettertechnisch hattet ihr ja anscheinend auch Glück gehabt. Und die Dorsche können sich echt sehen lassen....


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

soooo, hier nochmal etwas "Action", weil "Stöcker krumm" 
und "SOS" beim Filetieren........ OK, der Sven ist ja noch in der Ausbildung, aber bei der "Filetiergeschwindigkeit" hätte man auch locker warten können, bis die Dorsche an Altersschwäche gestorben wären..... (Hut ab für die Ausdauer!!):m


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Skizzza
ornaniert 
Schändlich

Skizzza
organisiert
Schniedelparade

Skizzza
ohne
Stimme

Skizzza
Ohne
Schnittverletzung


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Skizzza
> ornaniert
> Schändlich
> 
> ...


 
Micha, ich sehe du arbeitest dran#h........ warst ja schon kurz davor|rolleyes.....
Hier noch ein kleiner Tip (der ist aber mehr als heiss!!!)....... Gert lagert alle gefangenen Fisch in einer Kiste. Um zu unterscheiden, wem welcher Fisch gehört, "markiert" er die Fische indem er z. B. dem einen eine Brustflosse abschneidet, oder dem anderen die Rückenflosse........ u.s.w. |kopfkrat (und bei 4 Leuten ...... na ja)


----------



## Reppi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

man beachte auch die weißen Handschuhe....Dr.SOS beim sezieren..|supergri
Und alle(s) ohne Schwanz !!|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

hot hot hot !!!!! 

hier noch mal die "Hälfte der Besatzung in der "Konzentrationsphase".......:g#6


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sven
Ohne
Schwanzflosse


----------



## Skizzza (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Bevor hier ein böses Gerücht aufkommt, löse ich auf  
Sven
Ohne
Schwanz (Flosse)!!!!!

Jaaaa micha!


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Bevor hier ein böses Gerücht aufkommt, löse ich auf
> Sven
> Ohne
> Schwanz (Flosse)!!!!!
> ...


 
Jupp...... Micha kann's |rolleyes

Sven,
gib's zu...... Gert hat dich auch "markiert", so oft wie du in der Kabine warst #c


----------



## Reppi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> so oft wie du in der Kabine warst



danach hat er uns jedesmal falsch in die Drift gelegt...


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> danach hat er uns jedesmal falsch in die Drift gelegt...


 
jetzt wo du es sagst |rolleyes.............


So Micha.... du hast dir echt soviel Mühe gegeben, unser *SOS* zu "entschlüsseln"    |stolz:  
....... das soll nicht unbelohnt bleiben..... 

*Von daher darfst du bei unserer Kuttertour rechts neben Svenni stehen ............  (*linke Seite wird noch ausgelost)  :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Ich hab die halbe Nacht wachgelegen und gerätselt :q

Man freu ich mich auf unsere Tour, bin heiß wie Frittenfett....

Haben den deine selbstgemachten Pilker gut gefangen, oder ging mehr mit Gummi?


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:c:c:c:c:c:c

Bitte NIIIICHT....

Da hab ich doch auf der letzten Tour auch schon gestanden (und gelitten)


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Micha.......

ich weiss, du bist gerührt....ringst nach Worten #c. Aber sei dir gewiss, wir gönnen es dir. Du hast es durch deine Ausdauer wirklich verdient.....|bigeyes|bigeyes. Hut ab dafür !!!!!

Sicherlich werden sich einige Fragen :"warum nicht ich".... aber sich trotzdem am Tage der Tour vor dir verbeugen oder de n Hut ziehen.... denn nicht jedem wird diese Ehre zu Teil........#6

(Ging beides....Pilker und Gummi...... die ("Selbstgegossenen") gingen auch gut!!!!!)


----------



## Reppi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

gestern ging alles und nichts............
aber Rolfs kleine Schmuckstücke fangen auch.....kleine Schmuckstücke..:m


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolf, ich danke dir für diesen tollen Preis, und ich weiß ganz genau, was ich beim nächsten Ratespiel von euch mach....

ICH HALTE EINFACH MAL DIE FRESSE :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> gestern ging alles und nichts............
> aber Rolfs kleine Schmuckstücke fangen auch.....kleine Schmuckstücke..:m


 
Reppi, schreib *Pilker*, sonst denken die hier ich hätte wer weiss was in's Wasser gehalten !!!  :q:q:q

(Trotzdem Danke..... und fangen tun die auch noch! #6)


----------



## Stulle (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Stulle
ohne
Stör
|kopfkrat


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jupp...... Micha kann's |rolleyes
> 
> Sven,
> gib's zu...... Gert hat dich auch "markiert", so oft wie du in der Kabine warst #c



Solange gelutscht bis das Weiß kommt............?






































Kinderriegel ihr Ferkel


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Reppi, schreib *Pilker*, sonst denken die hier ich hätte wer weiss was in's Wasser gehalten !!!  :q:q:q
> 
> (Trotzdem Danke..... und fangen tun die auch noch! #6)



Ein neuer Flimtitel

"Der mit den Klöten dorschelt"


----------



## lausi97 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ein neuer Flimtitel
> 
> "Der mit den Klöten dorschelt"



Verdammt, Kaffee auf 'wm Bildschirm..........Bilder,Bilder,Bilder.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Ich hab die halbe Nacht wachgelegen und gerätselt :q
> 
> ...


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Bin gerade wieder aus meiner Ohnmacht erwacht und es steht immer noch da....

NEIIIIIIIIIIN ich will nicht. Der fängt mir alle Fische weg und läßt dann auch noch meinen Gehörgang bluten. Obwohl.....

Sven is ja n netter, ohne Frage. Und man kann sich viel bei ihm abgucken. Und er ist ja auch sehr hilfsbereit, also ich stelle mich gern neben ihn 

( jetzt wo er ja *SOS *ist, kann mich mich ja auch beruhigt bücken, um meine Dorsche zu versorgen.....)


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

seine Stimme ist komischerweise auch ne Oktave höher geworden#c


----------



## Skizzza (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Danke Micha #h
Und ihr anderen seid doch einfach nur neidisch mal wieder


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Danke Micha #h
> Und ihr anderen seid doch einfach nur neidisch mal wieder


 
Moin Sven, genau so ist es (aber Spass muss sein!!)........#h (Micha hat da auch vollkommen recht!)
Wir hatten am WE eine echt schöne Tour...... hatten viel Spass und einige Fische |rolleyes. Kann man auf jedem Fall wiederholen :m


----------



## Reppi (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

das wiederholen wir auf jeden Fall !|rolleyes
Ich glaube, ich stosse immer noch Knoblauch auf.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> das wiederholen wir auf jeden Fall !|rolleyes
> Ich glaube, ich stosse immer noch Knoblauch auf.....


 
jupp #6.... 
und stimmt, die Hände haben noch schön nach Fisch "gemüffelt" und aus dem Hals richtig schöne Knoblauchfahne !!! 
Aber Yupii, das war extrem lecker !!!!#6..


----------



## Yupii (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> jupp #6....
> und stimmt, die Hände haben noch schön nach Fisch "gemüffelt" und aus dem Hals richtig schöne Knoblauchfahne !!!
> Aber Yupii, das war extrem lecker !!!!#6..



Dabei
Komisch, ich hatte gestern morgen nen Geschmack im Mund wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten#c
Ich sollte nächstes Mal ein bisschen Knobi in die Cevappcici machen


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Dabei
> Komisch, ich hatte gestern morgen nen Geschmack im Mund wie Laternenpfahl ganz unten#c
> Ich sollte nächstes Mal ein bisschen Knobi in die Cevappcici machen


 
ja, so ganz astrein war der Geschmack gestern nicht, da hast du recht 
Aber wenn du die "Dosis" bezuegl. Knobi noch erhöhst...... dann kann ich auf der Terasse die Gartenliege für die Nacht vorbereiten......


----------



## Reppi (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Dosis erhöhen ??
Dann müßt ihr das Auto aber als Gefahrgut deklarieren..
Und Knoblauch ist auch höchst fängig: also Rolf......Pilker mit Ceva-Einschub bauen !! Damit revolutionierst Du den Markt !!


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Dosis erhöhen ??
> Dann müßt ihr das Auto aber als Gefahrgut deklarieren..
> Und Knoblauch ist auch höchst fängig: also Rolf......Pilker mit Ceva-Einschub bauen !! Damit revolutionierst Du den Markt !!


 

Mensch Reppi :k....Ceva-Einschub........ oder evtl. ne Pilker-Tunke


----------



## Reppi (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Man bin ich gut :l:l:l
Erwarte dann jetzt monatlich nen Scheck, wenn Du in Fertigung gehst.. 
Dat Ding wird größer als Facebook...|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> ( kann ich mich ja auch beruhigt bücken, um meine Dorsche zu versorgen.....)




so ist`s recht,hab euch erst in Sicherheit gewogen,um dann hinterrum einzulochen mein Freund..............solch angebot kann man schwerlich ablehnen.................


----------



## offense80 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Man bin ich gut :l:l:l
> Erwarte dann jetzt monatlich nen Scheck, wenn Du in Fertigung gehst..
> Dat Ding wird größer als Facebook...|supergri|supergri



DING DING DING....WIR HABEN EINEN GEWINNER!!!!!

Hiermit hast du den linken Platz neben Skizzza gewonnen.....:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ihr beiden gehört echt in's Heim |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ()


----------



## Reppi (30. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das wollt ihr nicht wirklich, Sven und ich nebeneinander; wollt ihr denn wirklich nichts fangen ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Das wollt ihr nicht wirklich, Sven und ich nebeneinander; wollt ihr denn wirklich nichts fangen ?


 

na ja, zum Abgucken komm ich dann mal rüber ..... (letztes WE hat's aber auch ohne eure Hilfe geklappt) |rolleyes

.....du hattes zwar echt stark angefangen...... aber dann auch stark nachgelassen |kopfkrat........ (wolltest uns noch 'ne Chance geben, oder? )


----------



## Reppi (30. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich habe nur versucht konsequent weiter selektiv zu fischen, während andere sich wieder am Nachwuchs vergriffen haben, oder noch schlimmer, den Jungs den Drilling auf´m Kopp geschmissen haben....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Ich habe dann selektiv drum rum gefischt...


----------



## lausi97 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich hab da was vollstens vergessen:

Nachträglich Petri Heil zu den schönen Dorschen


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mensch Lausi, vielen Dank !!!!! #6

Reppi, auf dem Kopf????.......ich hab da gar keinen Unterschied geschmeckt..... :q:q


----------



## Reppi (30. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTEich hab da gar keinen Unterschied geschmeckt][/QUOTE]

glaube ich nicht.....das waren die ohne Adrenalin im Körper; die kamen doch schon betäubt nach oben !


----------



## lausi97 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mir ist das wegen Michas Bückangeboten.................. ins hintertreffen geraten:l


----------



## djoerni (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So Männers! Waffen geschärft? Geht bald los!


----------



## djoerni (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

*Ach ja, ganz vergessen....*
*Noch 24 Tage!!!!!!*


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ruhig Brauner...... , 
(Samstag geht's erstmal nach Danske zum Mefo-Fischen #6)


----------



## djoerni (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich bin die Ruhe selbst. Samstag nachmittag gehts nach Fehmarn zum Dorsche und Mefos abschleppen.

Wo wollt ihr hin?


----------



## Skizzza (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mittlerweile haben auch alle bezahlt. Ich schnack morgen dann mal mit Egbert. Waffen sind geschärft, das Testfischen verlief gut, was will man mehr...
Euch dann mal Petri! Will auch nochmal lost demnächst, mal gucken ob ich das schaffe


----------



## lausi97 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#q#q#q#q#q:c:c:c:c#q#q#q


----------



## Reppi (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|pftroest:|pftroest:


----------



## Skizzza (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Armes Lausi...

*Aber noch 23 Tage*... 

Und noch ein Zugang, unser "FangÜberhaubtNix" ist mit dabei, hab ich eben bei Egbert angemeldet :m


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hallo
weis jemand von euch was momentan so gefangen wird ? will Montag und Dienstag evt. mal auf die Blauort .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Skizzza (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Andres!

Als ich vorhin mit Egbert telefoniert habe, war er grad am rausfahren, also konnt er da noch nichts sagen. Aber die Berichte in letzter Zeit waren sehr gut, Dorsche in guten Größen und teilweise sehr hohe Stückzahlen.


----------



## freibadwirt (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Andres!
> 
> Als ich vorhin mit Egbert telefoniert habe, war er grad am rausfahren, also konnt er da noch nichts sagen. Aber die Berichte in letzter Zeit waren sehr gut, Dorsche in guten Größen und teilweise sehr hohe Stückzahlen.



Super danke.
Andreas


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Naaaaa? 
Seid ihr denn alle schon schön nervös und aufgeregt??  
Ist so still hier, aber bestimmt suchen alle nach dem "speziellem Spezialköder" ? |rolleyes..... aber da die gefangenen Fische meistens Seeringler und Krabben im Magen hatten..... da ist die Auswahl der Farben ja schon fast vorgegeben....oder ?


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rosa
na, Rolf, erfolgreich trainiert?


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rosa
> na, Rolf, erfolgreich trainiert?


 
rosa? hm....auch nicht schlecht, wird aber auch laufen |rolleyes

Tja was soll ich sagen?..... Wir haben versagt? Die Fische waren nicht da? Das Wetter war zu gut? Der Luftdruck stimmte nicht? etc. etc. etc.......#c
Wetter war echt 'ne Bombe (schön warm |uhoh:, was sich in der Neoprenhose schon bemerkbar machte ), haben auch einige Stellen ("spezielle Spezialstellen") abgefischt, mit allem was die Köderliste hergab.......... aber.....nüscht.#c.....

*Fakt ist, wir haben ihnen noch 'ne Chance gegeben....* :g


----------



## Skizzza (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mal gucken ob der neue Speedy in "Pussy Pink" den Erfolg bringen kann  

Noch mal zur Planung:
Treffen um 6.30 am Schiff? Fahrgruppen? Wer kann wo wen mitnehmen?


----------



## Reppi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTEWer kann wo wen mitnehmen][/QUOTE]

Ich ab Büsum oder Heide...
Rolf in Neopren ? Gibbet da Bilder ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTEWer kann wo wen mitnehmen]


 Rolf in Neopren ? Gibbet da Bilder ?[/QUOTE]

Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass du die als Vorlage für irgendwelche "ferkeligen Sachen an dir selbst" brauchst.... .....|bigeyes|bigeyes ))


----------



## Reppi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*


danke.....aber NEIN danke...


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> danke.....aber NEIN danke...


 
das widerspricht aber deiner extremen Neugier mein Lieber ......


----------



## djoerni (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mitnahme ab Wentorf, Bergedorf, dann durch die Stadt (HH) Abfahrt Stellingen entlang der A7 bis Laboe möglich. 
Kann wohl je nach Tackleumfang 2-3 Leute mitnehmen. 

Rolf in Neoprenpelle??? Das ist ja wie ne heisse Kohlwurst. Nur anpieken, dann platzt sie 
#h


----------



## Reppi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTERolf in Neoprenpelle][/QUOTE]

Nun mal nicht so vorlaut !
Ich schreibe ja auch nicht, "Rolf, die Reinkarnation des Michelin-Männchen"....:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ihr "kleinen unterernährten Kameraden" ....  sicher sicher.....ihr habt ja den Vorteil, dass ihr euch aufrecht stehend hinter eínem Spatenstiel umziehen könnt ...... oder beim Duschen hin und herspringen müsst, um nass zu werden, und beim Spaziergang an der Hand gehen solltet, um nicht im Gulli zu verschwinden............
(mal sehen, wer von euch auf der Tour neben mir steht , denkt mal an die Makrelentour, als sich der Kamerad neben mir den Drilling in den Hinterkopf gezogen hat#t.... war das wirklich sein Drilling??)  :g:g ()


----------



## Reppi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTEwar das wirklich sein Drilling??][/QUOTE]

Wenn da 20m Perücke dranhingen, nicht...

Duck und wechhhhhhhh.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTEwar das wirklich sein Drilling??]


 
Wenn da 20m Perücke dranhingen, nicht...

Duck und wechhhhhhhh.....[/QUOTE]


....... ohne Worte !!!


----------



## offense80 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:q:q:q

Gut das Rolf nicht neben mir steht. Lieber von Skizzza ins Koma gelabert werden, als von Rolf seinem Piller erschlagen zu werden #6


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> Gut das Rolf nicht neben mir steht. Lieber von Skizzza ins Koma gelabert werden, als von Rolf seinem Piller erschlagen zu werden #6



Was ist ein Piller. doch nix versautes , oder|bla:


----------



## offense80 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Lach....meinte natürlich Pilker

Ja ja ich weiß, jetzt gibt es wieder Ferkelalarm lol


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Oh die Herren machen wieder Unmoralische Angebote..............da bin ich doch gleich mal wieder hellwach

Gott ich beneide euch ja so:c:c:c:c:c aber quält mich ruhig weiter,denn man sieht sich immer 2mal im Leben:g:g:g


----------



## djoerni (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich glaube wir haben hammermäßiges Wetter, wenig Drift, massig Fisch und wir können auf 15-20 Meter mit 40-60 Gramm fischen. 
Wie geil so ein 80+ Dorsch an ner leichten Spinnflitze ist, brauch ich dir Lausi ja nicht erzählen, oder?
Und der Seelachsschwarm der unsere Angelroute quert, wird uns auch ganz schön zum schwitzen bringen


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich glaube wir haben hammermäßiges Wetter, wenig Drift, massig Fisch und wir können auf 15-20 Meter mit 40-60 Gramm fischen.
> Wie geil so ein 80+ Dorsch an ner leichten Spinnflitze ist, brauch ich dir Lausi ja nicht erzählen, oder?
> Und der Seelachsschwarm der unsere Angelroute quert, wird uns auch ganz schön zum schwitzen bringen




|krach:Opfer nummer 1


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> ich glaube wir haben hammermäßiges Wetter, wenig Drift, massig Fisch und wir können auf 15-20 Meter mit 40-60 Gramm fischen.
> Wie geil so ein 80+ Dorsch an ner leichten Spinnflitze ist, brauch ich dir Lausi ja nicht erzählen, oder?
> Und der Seelachsschwarm der unsere Angelroute quert, wird uns auch ganz schön zum schwitzen bringen


 

...... genau so wird das werden .... richtig geil !!!!


----------



## djoerni (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |krach:Opfer nummer 1


 
kommst ja eh nie nich mit


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> kommst ja eh nie nich mit



würd aber im dunkeln aufpassen,ich find raus wo dein Haus wohnt...........................


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ...... genau so wird das werden .... richtig geil !!!!




nr.2,


noch andere Titelaspiranten......................?


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> nr.2,
> 
> 
> noch andere Titelaspiranten......................?


 
hm.... sollte ich dir nicht irgendwas schicken ???  |rolleyes|rolleyes
g:g)


----------



## Reppi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|sagnix|engel:|engel:|engel:#a#a#a:q





> Titelaspiranten......................?


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> hm.... sollte ich dir nicht irgendwas schicken ???  |rolleyes|rolleyes
> g:g)



okokokok,bin ja wieder lieb


Reppi halt du wenigstens zu mich

Uwääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää


----------



## Reppi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|engel::q:q:q|rolleyes:#2:
zu dich bei halten ? Na klar...


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

dat wird sicherlich ne geile Tour
.... wenn ich denn nu auch mal mehrere Fischlein ans Band kriege. Ich angle diesmal auch mit Haken anne Pilker|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> dat wird sicherlich ne geile Tour
> .... wenn ich denn nu auch mal mehrere Fischlein ans Band kriege. Ich angle diesmal auch mit Haken anne Pilker|rolleyes


 
Du musst die richtigen Haken nehmen Uwe! Nicht immer die 18er Stipphäkchen


----------



## Yupii (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

woher wusste ich, dass du Zwerg dich meldest|supergri


----------



## offense80 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Werde auf der Tour mal mein neues Gerät testen 

1x neue Spinnrute mit neuer Pennrolle 
1x neue Inlinerute mit ner kleinen Penn Multi

Denke mal, damit werde ich Lausi´s Dorsche gleich mitfangen und bin froh, das ich seinen Großkunden dazu überreden konnte, das er genau am 26.05. seinen Großauftrag für Lausi geordert hat


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Werde auf der Tour mal mein neues Gerät testen
> 
> 1x neue Spinnrute mit neuer Pennrolle
> 1x neue Inlinerute mit ner kleinen Penn Multi
> ...


 


Uih, jetzt aber mit beiden Händen Salz in die Wunde......:q

(obwohl, ich immer noch glaube, die Sauerländer können garnicht soviel Seefisch ab....das ist nun mal so.|bigeyes|bigeyes Von daher.......... #y)


----------



## offense80 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Zumindest hab ich jetzt einen Schuldigen, wenn ich nichts fange. Dann hat Klabauter-Lausi mich mit einem Räucherfluch belegt


----------



## lausi97 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Boh ey, 
Rolf datt is nich mit beide Hände,datt is mit die Radlader........aber wehe isch komm bei euch bei.......... |splat2:


----------



## FangÜberhaubtNix (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

hat wer mal die direkte adresse mit plz für mich ?
 und falls wer noch nen platz braucht bin noch leer ^^ könnte da 1 bis 2 leute mitnehmen komme selber aus harburg
fahre nen kombi/karavan


----------



## Skizzza (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Oli!

Hafenplatz/Hafenstraße nennt sich das in Laboe, ein Parkplatz (wo man allerdings zahlen muss),befindet sich direkt am Anfang des Hafen an der Ecke Hafenstraße und Strandstraße. Postleitzahl ist 24235 Laboe.

Ich wohne in Langenhorn, 8 Min von der A7 Ausfahrt Schnellsen-Nord. Könnte mich einer irgendwie einsammeln, wüßte sonst nicht wie ich nach Stellingen oder so könnte morgens...


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Tja Svenni, 
unser Wagen ist leider voll, (sind zwar nicht alles solche "Gazellen" wie ich) aber auch wenn du nicht gerade ein "Brocken bist.....passt leider nicht.#c
Hier waren aber einige, die haben (indirekt) mit ihrer "schlanken Figur " geprahlt ?! |rolleyes|bla:....die müssten doch Platz ohne Ende in ihren Autos haben.......???!!! #c ))


----------



## djoerni (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hast ne PN



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Oli!
> 
> Hafenplatz/Hafenstraße nennt sich das in Laboe, ein Parkplatz (wo man allerdings zahlen muss),befindet sich direkt am Anfang des Hafen an der Ecke Hafenstraße und Strandstraße. Postleitzahl ist 24235 Laboe.
> 
> Ich wohne in Langenhorn, 8 Min von der A7 Ausfahrt Schnellsen-Nord. Könnte mich einer irgendwie einsammeln, wüßte sonst nicht wie ich nach Stellingen oder so könnte morgens...


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTEHast ne PN][/QUOTE]

Das Duo Infernale ist back !|bigeyes:q:q:q


----------



## djoerni (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Zur Not müssen wir Lausi mal fragen. Eventuell hat er ja vor seiner Räucherorgie Zeit uns hinzubringen, und abends wieder abzuholen. 
Dann sieht er wenigstens die Ostsee 

duck und wech


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Zur Not müssen wir Lausi mal fragen. Eventuell hat er ja vor seiner Räucherorgie Zeit uns hinzubringen, und abends wieder abzuholen.
> Dann sieht er wenigstens die Ostsee
> 
> duck und wech


 
da ist wieder das Oel im Feuer !!!!!   ...... 


(aber wenn er könnte, würde er es bestimmt machen !!  #6)


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> aber wenn er könnte, würde er es bestimmt machen



Glaube ich nicht,ist zu weit...........obwohl doch ! Beim letzten mal ist er ja auch hochgebrettert und hat dann eigentlich nicht geangelt


----------



## Yupii (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Aber er könnte dann doch unsere prallgefüllten Fischtruhen auf seiner neuen Reisschüssel transportieren.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Uiuiuiuiuih, dem müssten jetzt aber die Ohren "klingeln"........


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|gr::r:r:r:r:r|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:dampf,glüh,schnaub.................


----------



## djoerni (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> |krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|gr::r:r:r:r:r|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:|evil:dampf,glüh,schnaub.................


 
brauchst den Motor noch nicht anschmeissen! Am 25.05. reicht


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> dem müssten jetzt aber die Ohren "klingeln



Scheint ihm mehr aufs Sprachzentrum zu ballern...|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wenn ich könnte, würde ich euch diesen Kram von Lausi übersetzen........#c, aber mit meinem Deutsch, Englisch und ein bisschen Norsk ...... dat wird nüscht. |bigeyes
Es ist ja schonmal ganz gut, dass wir hier kein "Bildmaterial" von der Konversation mit Lausi haben, denn die "Eingeborenen" dort geben bei ihren "Lauten" zusätzlich auch noch Handzeichen...... . Das kann man dann garnicht deuten....... ;+ q)


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

liegt Celle da nicht direkt um die Ecke|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> liegt Celle da nicht direkt um die Ecke|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|supergri|supergri


 
Nein lieber Reppi, wir leben schon in Häusern und auch sonst herrscht bei uns eigentlich ein zivlisierter Umgang .
Sicherlich wird es für jemanden, der hoch im Norgen in "Sanddünen" haust schwer nachvollziehbar sein, dass die Erde rund und an verschiedenen Stellen doch noch bewohnt ist :q:q:q ()


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Lüneburger_Heide


jetzt ist alles klar !!!!|supergri|supergri


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

der Link funzt nicht...?

Die Lüneburger Heide liegt wahrscheinlich in Niedersachsen und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.
 Es gibt wenig Berge beziehungsweise Hügel. Die Lüneburger Heide ist ein Flachland, die höchste Erhebung ist der Wilseder Berg mit 2 Metern.

Bearbeiten Geologie 

Der Boden besteht zu 98,5% aus Schrottteilen von Ufos. Die restlichen 1,5% sind Uran, was die Landschaft auch leuchten lässt - merkwürdigerweise nicht im obligatorischen Grün, sondern in lila.

Bearbeiten Verschwörungstheorien 

Die Regierung behauptet, dass die Lüneburger Heide nicht existiert. Viele Augenzeugen konnten aber schon Sichtungen mit der Lüneburger Heide machen, was auch auf einigen Fotos beweist wird. Diese Fotos sollen laut Angela Merkel jedoch nur Fotomontagen sein.

Fakt ist jedoch, dass Atombombentests in der Lüneburger Heide durchgeführt werden.

Bearbeiten Mischungstheorie 

Eine der häufigsten Verschwörungstheorien ist die Mischungstheorie. Es wird vermutet, dass Menschen das Gehirn herausgenommen und dafür ein GHG-Player (Eine Art DVD-Player vom Planet Hörpen) eingesetzt wird. Dadurch entwickeln sich langsam Ungetüme. Es wird vermutet, dass Hulk Hogan und Ralph Wiggum bereits diese Therapien durchmachen mussten.

Bearbeiten Schutzzone 

Das Betreten der Schutzzone ist strengstens verboten. Wer über die so genannte Linie tritt, wird sofort mit Zwiebellaucheintopf abgeworfen.

Diese Attacke haben bereits mehrere Personen überlebt, jedoch wurden sie eine Woche später als vermisst gemeldet. Keiner dieser Personen ist bislang wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> der Link funzt nicht...?
> 
> Die Lüneburger Heide liegt wahrscheinlich in Niedersachsen und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.
> Es gibt wenig Berge beziehungsweise Hügel. Die Lüneburger Heide ist ein Flachland, die höchste Erhebung ist der Wilseder Berg mit 2 Metern.
> ...


 
#6.............

aber das rotmarkierte verstehe ich nicht........ ))

böser böser Dünenbewohner !!!!!


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Linke Hand ballt sich, Rechte zum greifen gespannt,Bierglas im blickfeld,Entspannung der Hände und Arme mit gleichzeitigem wilden Gestikulieren derselben.Daumenhoch zum klopfen der Schultern kurz über denselben.

Überzetz frei nach Sauerländischem Wörterbuch

Aber davon ab:l:l


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mensch Lausi.... echt super schade, dass du nicht dabei bist...... :c. Schau mal....... das Sortiment wurde erweitert #6


----------



## Stulle (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wolltest du angeln oder eine insel aufschütten:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

....... hier die ganz Neuen   :l


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Stulle schrieb:


> wolltest du angeln oder eine insel aufschütten:q


 
nein nein, keine Panik ........ der Lausi braucht ja noch welche für Norwegen #6


----------



## Skizzza (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Soviele?|kopfkrat Hängt ihr die Dinger wie beim Makrelenangeln an, 5 Stück nochmal an Seitenarmen|bigeyes|bigeyes

Aber sehen schon Spitze aus#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Soviele?|kopfkrat Hängt ihr die Dinger wie beim Makrelenangeln an, 5 Stück nochmal an Seitenarmen|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Aber sehen schon Spitze aus#6


 
Nein Svenni, nach jedem Umsetzen des Bootes erstmal 'ne Hand voll vorweg zum Anfüttern :q:q:q


----------



## offense80 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolf

 #6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Daumen hoch,die sehen echt klasse aus. Bin mal auf die  Fängigkeit dieser Schmuckstücke gespannt


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Rolf
> 
> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6
> 
> Daumen hoch,die sehen echt klasse aus. Bin mal auf die Fängigkeit dieser Schmuckstücke gespannt


 
Jau Danke,mal schauen wie's auf unserer Tour laufen wird


----------



## Skizzza (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Fängigkeit wurde schon getestet, die Dinger fangen ja sogar auch noch  
Aber sehn recht groß aus, nur für Norge die Teile? 100 gramm aufwärts?


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mönsch Rolf, absolut Spitzenmäßig.Kannste im Set a 5 locker für min.  20 tacken inne bucht verticken


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Fängigkeit wurde schon getestet, die Dinger fangen ja sogar auch noch
> Aber sehn recht groß aus, nur für Norge die Teile? 100 gramm aufwärts?


 
"Spitzkopf" ab 50, 90, 110 und 125 Gr
"Heringspilker" ab 90, 110, 130 und 160 Gr

Sind jetzt nicht die extrem schweren Pilker, sonder z.B. in Norge für's Angeln in "gemässigter" Tiefe so bis ca.100 - 120 m, abhängig von der Drift.
Aber wohl auch einsetzbar in der Ostsee #6 (natürlich auch abhängig von der Drift uns Strömung......auf der letzten "Trainingstour" habe ich mit 50Gr geangelt #6)


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Mönsch Rolf, absolut Spitzenmäßig.Kannste im Set a 5 locker für min. 20 tacken inne bucht verticken


 
...... 
(ich mach dir dein Päckchen (Pollack u. Köhler) die nächsten Tage fertig.#6)


----------



## Brutzlaff (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Bringst du einige der leichteren Varianten mit zum käuflichen Erwerb??


----------



## lausi97 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ......
> (ich mach dir dein Päckchen (Pollack u. Köhler) die nächsten Tage fertig.#6)



Da dank ich dir schonmal im voraus.

Aber im ernst,die sehen Hammer aus, richtig Profimässig#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Bringst du einige der leichteren Varianten mit zum käuflichen Erwerb??


 
Hi, hast 'ne PN


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

sooo Männer's ...... die "Gazelle" muss auf's Sofa .... bis denne.


----------



## Skizzza (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich komm nochmal auf die Treffzeit zu sprechen, ist 6.30 für alle ok? 
Falls jemand noch nicht in Laboe war, das Schiff liegt einige Meter Richtung Strand/Mole. Direkt am links Fischrestaurant am Hafen vorbei und man steht fast davor.


----------



## Ines (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Was passiert denn schon so früh um 6.30 Uhr? Auslosen der Plätze?


----------



## Skizzza (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hallo Ines

Also 6.30 finde ich persönlich schon sehr spät, bin normal ab kurz nach 5 auf dem Kutter  
Ich hatte an 6.30 gedacht, weil wir dann für die Begrüßung und den ersten Schnack sowie der Platzwahl genug Zeit haben bis zum Auslaufen um 7.30 Uhr.
Aber falls die Mehrzahl will, können wir auch eine spätere Uhrzeit abmachen.

Zur Verteilung der Plätze: WIr haben bisher nicht gelost, aber könnte ich anfertigen falls gewünscht. Wir haben 7 Plätze auf dem Bug und den Rest an der Seite!


----------



## elbetaler (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#h Hallo Sven,

sehe gerade, dass du noch on bist. Sage mal, hast du eine verbindliche Variante parat, falls Schlechtwetter ist oder sonstige Gründe, die die Ausfahrt verhindern würden, uns VORHER bescheid zu geben?
Kann ja immer mal was sein. Oder wenn alles so bleibt, am Abend vorher einfach hier zur "Deadline" einen vielsagenden und inhaltlich ausgewogenen, präzisen und detailierten und dennoch relativ kurzen, optimistischen und zukunftsweisenden, kameradschaftlichen und freundschaftlichen, nicht religions- und glaubensabhängigen und vorallem glaubhaften........
Post von dir hier zu schreiben:

...."hallo Leute, letzte Ansage vorm Ablegen, ES geht los! (Oder eben nicht|gr, Freue mich auf EURE Visagen und EURE Fänge!|bigeyes:q !
(...Wohlgemerkt: Zitat uns Svenni!)


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Skizzza (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Nabend Jörg! #h

Natürlich werdet ihr mit Infos von mir gefüttert, sobald irgendwas reinkommt.|bla: Ich werde mit Egbert 1-2 tage vor der Tour auf jedenfall noch telefonieren und den Wetterbericht auf Windfinder behalte ich ebenfalls im Auge. 

Darauf, euch alle wiederzusehen, freue ich mich JETZT schon, daher sage ich das auch nun schonmal :vik: Und auch auf die neuen Gesichter in der Runde bin ich gespannt


----------



## Reppi (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Tolle Teile Rolf !!! Ich möchte auch ne PN kriegen 
Ich finde 06:30 auch gut; dann hat Sven bis zur Abfahrt schon seine ersten 5000 Worte verbraucht 
Und wegen der Platzwahl; ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache ich stehe gaanz hinten..:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Tolle Teile Rolf !!! Ich möchte auch ne PN kriegen
> Ich finde 06:30 auch gut; dann hat Sven bis zur Abfahrt schon seine ersten 5000 Worte verbraucht
> Und wegen der Platzwahl; ist mir eigentlich egal, hauptsache ich stehe gaanz hinten..:m


 
Moin Reppi, 5000 von einer halben Mio....... na ja 

Wegen den Plätzen, wenn die Mehrheit unbedingt scharf drauf ist, können wir auslosen. Ansonsten ist mir das L.... 

Ne PN möchtest du? #c |rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Geile DInger Rolf! Den Spitzkopf in Pink glitter und grün rot wäre ein Traum!


----------



## Reppi (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTENe PN möchtest du?][/QUOTE]

Hardanger im Juli..|kopfkrat


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Geile DInger Rolf! Den Spitzkopf in Pink glitter und grün rot wäre ein Traum!


 
Moin djoerni,Danke.... diese Varianten werden noch in's "Sortiment" aufgenommen....... (komischerweise fängt diese schw.... Pink in Norwegen richtig gut....... #c)


----------



## Yupii (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Ines schrieb:


> Was passiert denn schon so früh um 6.30 Uhr? Auslosen der Plätze?


Du kannst ja auch erst um 7.25 Uhr aufschlagen, wenn du sonst zu früh aufstehen musst.


----------



## djoerni (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

nicht nur in Norge! Auch bei uns geht das richtig gut. 
Schick mir doch auch mal ne PN


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> nicht nur in Norge! Auch bei uns geht das richtig gut.
> Schick mir doch auch mal ne PN


 
ich muss da noch was vorbeiten, dann bekommst du 'ne PN


----------



## djoerni (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

sehr gut!


----------



## Yupii (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> ich muss da noch was vorbeiten, dann bekommst du 'ne PN


danke


----------



## lausi97 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Geile DInger Rolf! Den Spitzkopf in Pink glitter und grün rot wäre ein Traum!




Selbst hier im Sauerland ging ein Raunen durch die Meeresanglerszene:

"Hasu schon von diesen RoPI`s gehört?Besonders fängig sollen ja die Farben 
LPPK(LausisPinkPollackKiller),
TLCIGR(TheLastChanceInGreenRed)
und der in YYYSD(YipiYaYeahSchweinebackenfischeDisign) sein

bevor es hier wieder ausartet,will damit meine Hochachtungsvolle Respektvolle Aufwartung machen|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Ines (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> Du kannst ja auch erst um 7.25 Uhr aufschlagen, wenn du sonst zu früh aufstehen musst


Keine Sorge, ich werde mich schon rechtzeitig aus dem Bett quälen. |rolleyes

Und so eine kleine "Anwärmphase" ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht... |supergri


----------



## Yupii (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Ines schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich werde mich schon rechtzeitig aus dem Bett quälen. |rolleyes
> 
> Und so eine kleine "Anwärmphase" ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht... |supergri


nein, es gibt keinen Alkohol#d#d
sonst sabbelt Skizzza wieder alle tot|bla:|bla:|rolleyes


----------



## Skizzza (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So n bissl Sabbel/Zielwasser hat noch keinem geschadet 
Ich überleg mir da mal was


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> So n bissl Sabbel/Zielwasser hat noch keinem geschadet
> Ich überleg mir da mal was


 
Ach herje, da hab ich garnicht an die Konsequenzen gedacht |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:......... mal mit Egbert schnacken, da geht bestimmt noch was..........


----------



## offense80 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Laboe ist ja nicht weit von Kiel weg.....da können wir Skizzza bei zu viel gelaber doch auch von Eggi "Kielholen" lassen |supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Selbst hier im Sauerland ging ein Raunen durch die Meeresanglerszene:
> 
> "Hasu schon von diesen RoPI`s gehört?Besonders fängig sollen ja die Farben
> LPPK(LausisPinkPollackKiller),
> ...


 
 (Danke!!)


----------



## Yupii (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolf, bringste bitte alle Pilker mit?
Du weisst, ich muss erst den Abschlußtest am 26. machen, bevor du die Teile verhökern kannst. Sonst müssen wir meinen 25% Reingewinn auf 50% erhöhen|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Rolf, bringste bitte alle Pilker mit?
> Du weisst, ich muss erst den Abschlußtest am 26. machen, bevor du die Teile verhökern kannst. Sonst müssen wir meinen 25% Reingewinn auf 50% erhöhen|wavey:


 
Moin Uwe,

alle???? Also wenn du unbedingt aufgrund des Gewichtes der Pilker die "finale Fahrt" von deinem Auto machen willst ? #c ()


----------



## Yupii (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na gut, dann bring nur Lausi ihre mit. Die teste ich dann an, er *will* ja sowieso nicht mit uns los


----------



## lausi97 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> Na gut, dann bring nur Lausi ihre mit. Die teste ich dann an, er *will* ja sowieso nicht mit uns los



Auch du Brutus:c


----------



## Skizzza (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So Jungs, die erste Überraschung hab ich fertig  

17 Tage noch!!!!


----------



## offense80 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wir könne ja die Tour in 

"Lausi-Gedächtniss-Tour" umbenennen. Vielleicht finden sich noch ein paar Sponsoren, die uns ihr Mitleid und reichlich Spenden zusenden, dann haben wir alle noch mehr von der Tour.

Und Lausi kann uns ja auch noch geräucherte Forellen schicken........ich meine,.....wenn er eh schon am räuchern ist, dann kann er das wenigstens mal machen ( wenn er schon nicht mit seinen Angelfreunden losziehen will)


----------



## Ines (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na, ich bin ja gespannt, ob ihr am Angeltag selbst auch so aufgedreht seid...

Meine Erfahrung: imThread geht die Post ab, und an Board sind alle dann erst mal -



- gaanz cool.


Ich vermute, bei euch ist das anders...


oder? |rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Ines schrieb:


> Na, ich bin ja gespannt, ob ihr am Angeltag selbst auch so aufgedreht seid...
> 
> Meine Erfahrung: imThread geht die Post ab, und an Board sind alle dann erst mal -
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ines,
ja..... es ist anders.......:q:q


----------



## Skizzza (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Es ist noch "mehr" als anders...  Vor allem werden sich manche mehr als wundern   
Das coole ist, es wird sogar mehr Spaß als du dir bisher vorstellen kannst!


----------



## elbetaler (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#h Kann es sein, dass Sven mit einer bunten Perlenkette, statt mit profaner Schnur, angeln möchte? Oder bringt der "elektrische Pilker" den vermeintlichen Spass?
Wobei Spass auch bedeuten kann, das am/im Pilker oder Gufi ne Kamera installiert ist und alle an Bord die Live-Show über einen 55 Zoll-Monitor erleben: "Wie überlistet man die Meeresfische erfolgreich?" 
Oder: "Warum sind manche Angler so erfolglos/...-reich?" :m
Schon gewusst? Angelzeit auf der BLAUORT jetzt 7.30-17.30 Uhr. Fahrpreis = 41.-€


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Skizzza (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Also das mit der Kamera wäre wirklich mal was neues!
Und das mit dem Fahrpreis ebenso. Das check ich direkt mal morgen!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Also das mit der Kamera wäre wirklich mal was neues!
> Und das mit dem Fahrpreis ebenso. Das check ich direkt mal morgen!!


 
Kamera würde in Ordnung gehen....... aber bitte ohne Tonaufnahmen


----------



## offense80 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na kommt, jetzt können wir es doch verraten. Ines hat völlig recht. An Bord sind wir ganz anders. Sehr gesittet, höflich und adrett, trinken Tee mit abgespreiztem Finger, und angeln im Frack oder Konfirmantenanzug. 

Hier IM BOARD, haben wir  unsere Ghostwriter die für uns schreiben, damit alle denken "Alter, voll die lustige Truppe, da will ich auch gern mal mitfahren".

Und wie man sieht, hat der Trick wieder wunderbar geklappt.....alle Plätze sind belegt :q


----------



## lausi97 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Ines schrieb:


> Na, ich bin ja gespannt, ob ihr am Angeltag selbst auch so aufgedreht seid...
> 
> Meine Erfahrung: imThread geht die Post ab, und an Board sind alle dann erst mal -
> 
> ...




Moin Ines, 

also die zweimal vorher waren es im trööt 100%spaß,und beim angeln 1000,also mach dich auf was gefasst. Obwohl ichsch bin ja nich mit:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Moin Ines,
> 
> also die zweimal vorher waren es im trööt 100%spaß,und beim angeln 1000,also mach dich auf was gefasst. Obwohl ichsch bin ja nich mit:c


 

sicherlich wird das lustig...... auch wenn unser Lausi diesmal nicht mit ist...... |rolleyes. Holen wir aber alles nach.......wenn er die darauf folgende Tour wieder dabei ist #h


----------



## Reppi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@Ines
Alles nur Schnacker und Maulhelden !
Du kennst mich doch; an solchen komischen Spass-Touren würde ich nicht teilnehmen#d#d:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> @Ines
> Alles nur Schnacker und Maulhelden !
> Du kennst mich doch; an solchen komischen Spass-Touren würde ich nicht teilnehmen#d#d:q:q


 
ja ne....is klar  |rolleyes ()


----------



## Reppi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wieso, Rolf ?
Ich habe euch als ruhigen Haufen kennengelernt.....
ok, ich habe nach dem 3.gefangenen Fisch in verkniffene Gesichtsauszüge und verbiesterte Mundwinkel gesehen; aber ruhig war es ..


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wieso, Rolf ?
> Ich habe euch als ruhigen Haufen kennengelernt.....
> ok, ich habe nach dem 3.gefangenen Fisch in verkniffene Gesichtsauszüge und verbiesterte Mundwinkel gesehen; aber ruhig war es ..


 
|sagnix........ aber ohne deinen Flügelmann wärst du doch aufgeschmissen gewesen.......mehr sach ich ma nich :g:g


----------



## Reppi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> deinen Flügelmann


#6#6#6
und ausserdem hatte ich ja auch nichts gerissen..

Nur das Lausi keine Lust mehr hat mit uns zu Angeln, finde ich echt traurig !!! :c:c#d#d


----------



## Skizzza (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Moin in die Runde#h

Gut das Jörg den neuen Fahrpreis erwähnt hat, hatte Eggi mir gegenüber garnicht verlauten lassen. Aufgrund der längeren Fahrzeit von 2 Stunden kostet die Tour nun 41 Euro.|kopfkrat Heißt also, das ich weitere 6 Euro von euch einsammeln muss. 

Könnt ihr entweder überweisen, sonst sammel ich es direkt beim Treffen am Kahn ein wenn ihr meiner "Willkommens-Rede" lauschen dürft


----------



## djoerni (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin Moin in die Runde#h
> 
> Gut das Jörg den neuen Fahrpreis erwähnt hat, hatte Eggi mir gegenüber garnicht verlauten lassen. Aufgrund der längeren Fahrzeit von 2 Stunden kostet die Tour nun 41 Euro.|kopfkrat Heißt also, das ich weitere 6 Euro von euch einsammeln muss.
> 
> Könnt ihr entweder überweisen, sonst sammel ich es direkt beim Treffen am Kahn ein wenn ihr meiner "Willkommens-Rede" lauschen dürft


 
Eggie weiss aber schon, dass wir eigentlich Schmerzensgeld bekommen müssten, statt dafür abzudrücken bei den bombastsichen Fängen, oder?
Die Arme werden brennen, und der Rücken schmerzen :vik:


----------



## Reppi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> meiner "Willkommens-Rede" lauschen dürft



ich werde Dir die 6 Euro in 20 Cent-Münzen mit meiner Futterschleuder "überreichen"....


----------



## Ines (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Öhmm, dauert die Fahrt länger? 
Dann komme ich mit meinem Anschlusstermin in die Bredouille. Nichts gegen längeres Angeln, well...
Wie wieviel länger sind wir denn draußen?


----------



## Ines (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ach, schon gesehen, zwei Stunden länger. Also bis halb sechs???|kopfkrat


----------



## Skizzza (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ja genau, 7.30 bis 17.30
Hm hoffe das klappt bei dir Ines!!


----------



## djoerni (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das wird schon klappen!


----------



## elbetaler (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|bigeyes  Also, wenn jeder das so machen würde und nur immer den letzten Poost ... liest, verliert man notgedrungen den roten Faden!
Nun lest doch nur mal die 742 und die 743 hinterher....:q
Das könnte alles bedeuten :l oder eben garnix, also total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.....oder?

Also immer schön alles lesen.
....Sven, das stand hier in einem benachbarten Trööt, bei Kutterangeln.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Ines (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Muss ja.


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@Yupii

Uwe, 

|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

zu deinem heutigen Ehrentag, alles Gute, Glück und vor allem Gesundheit !!!!!!


----------



## offense80 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Haaaaaappyyyyy Biiiirthdayyyy Uwe!!!!!

Lass es dir gut gehen, feier schön und laß dich reich beschenken |schild-g


----------



## elbetaler (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#h  Schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an, vor allem Gesundheit und immer eine glückliche Wiederkehr.
...Mit schönen Erlebnissen, Eindrücken und auch Fischen im Gepäck. 

(...#q Ich wollte mich auch immer schonmal am Sonntag um 5.53 Uhr an den PC.... setzen, um zu gratulieren!...#h,
ist leider etwas später geworden, lieber Rolf :m)

Denkt auch an eure Mütter heute und
Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Danke Mädelz,
ich bleibe heute sauber. Muss ja morgen wieder arbeiten.:c
Mir wird auch niemand auf dem Nachhauseweg auf die Finger treten#d


----------



## Yupii (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@ Rolf
sach ma, hast du kein zuhause#d#d|uhoh:
Um 5.35 am Sonntach|rolleyes


----------



## lausi97 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Uwääääää, räuspernähem:HappyBirthday lieber Uwe,happy birthday tooyoooooouuuuuuü [keuch].Wir sehen uns dieses Jahr bestimmt noch,und dann frönen wir dem Alkohol|supergri|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|laola:|laola:


----------



## Ines (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hier mal ein paar ganz nüchterne Glückwünsche von mir, unbekannterweise (aber das ändert sich ja bald...)#h


----------



## Reppi (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

war am weekend "off".......

Alles Gute nachträglich, Uwe !!!
und.......ändere Dich..


----------



## Yupii (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Herzlichen Dank für die Glückwünsche#h


----------



## Reppi (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Bis 17:30 , das hat was !
Aber hoffentlich schaffen dann unsere "Auswärtigen" das CL-Finale........


----------



## djoerni (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Alles Gute nachträglich Opa!!! Wobei der eine Tag mehr in Deinem Alter ja auch nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht fällt 
Habt ihr ordentlich mit Klosterfaru Melissengeist angestossen?


----------



## lausi97 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sachtma,wie lange dauert das eigentlich noch bis zu dieser unsagbar langweiligen und viel zu langen nichtsfangenden Kuttertour?An der ich ja nicht teilnehme,langweiliglangweilig|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn:


----------



## Skizzza (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Reppi, das Cl Finale ist bereits am Samstag, nehme also an, das schaffen die   Wir bauen ne Leinwand bei Freunden auf und es wird gegrillt


----------



## Skizzza (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hahah Thorsten   
Ich sags dir, in deiner Lieblingsfarbe, noch genau
13 Tage!!!!


----------



## Reppi (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

********ndreck....:q
Wieso wollte ich denn Samstag Kuttern ??|kopfkrat:q
Das Alter..........


----------



## lausi97 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> ********ndreck....:q
> Wieso wollte ich denn Samstag Kuttern ??|kopfkrat:q
> Das Alter..........




Ach neeeeeeee er gibt es zu.................Aber ist noch kein Alzheimer nich,sonder Hildesheimer.


----------



## offense80 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hildesheimer voll im Eimer, oder war es Hildesheimer voll WIE `n Eimer? :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

was'n los hier? #c Dampf ist wohl raus bei euch wa? :q:q:q
(Komme gerade aus meiner "Pilker-Manufaktur"....... ich kann euch sagen, die Biester werden kaum noch 'ne Chance haben .......) :q:q:q


----------



## elbetaler (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

###h Hallo Rolf, ich biete mich freiwillig als Testangler der Ropi´s an!
Und wie üblich, gehen die ausgewählten Modelle in den Besitz des Testers über. Das aber nicht ganz ohne Gegenleistung. Denn es müssen detailierte Berichte von den Einsätzen abgeliefert werden. 
Die Meinung des Volksanglers, gepaart mit gepfefferter Promotion (....und Werbung) - und der Absatz boomt! Dann müssen wir nur noch ein Schwergewicht der Meeresangelszene für´s erste Video gewinnen, der natürlich nicht irgendwo angelt, sondern an einem "Idiotenhügel", wo es vor Fischen nur so wimmelt (Schaubecken, Gelbes Riff, Netzanlage in Norge.....)

Hopfentlicht hast du schon einen Plan, wo du dann die vielen Euronen bunkern wirst, ohne die Fehler von gewissen Managern zu wiederholen!?#q:m

Aber mal Janz in escht, mit versteinerter Miene: 
Von den Spitzköppen in Gewichten zw. 50 und 125...g würd´ick dir schon wat abnehmen.
... Es sei denn,  der Test verläuft sensationell.|wavey:


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Yupii (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Du musst nur zu allem, was Rolf erzählt, ja und amen sagen, schleimen und Bücklinge machen, dann schmeisst er sie dir hinterher:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

daher die Schleimspur von Maasholm bis Kappeln:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> daher die Schleimspur von Maasholm bis Kappeln:q:q:q



ach, die war von dir#c:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> ach, die war von dir#c:q


hm.... hab ich gar nicht so bemerkt....#c.... keine kleinen Aufmerksamkeiten, fehlende Geschenke........ ging wohl am mir vorbei ?! (|rolleyes)


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



elbetaler schrieb:


> ###h Hallo Rolf, ich biete mich freiwillig als Testangler der Ropi´s an!
> Und wie üblich, gehen die ausgewählten Modelle in den Besitz des Testers über. Das aber nicht ganz ohne Gegenleistung. Denn es müssen detailierte Berichte von den Einsätzen abgeliefert werden.
> Die Meinung des Volksanglers, gepaart mit gepfefferter Promotion (....und Werbung) - und der Absatz boomt! Dann müssen wir nur noch ein Schwergewicht der Meeresangelszene für´s erste Video gewinnen, der natürlich nicht irgendwo angelt, sondern an einem "Idiotenhügel", wo es vor Fischen nur so wimmelt (Schaubecken, Gelbes Riff, Netzanlage in Norge.....)
> 
> ...


 

Moin Joerg,

also so'n "Schwergewicht" innerhalb der Meeresanglerszene.... kenn ich evtl. |rolleyes
Bilder und FIlme sind in Planung und werden wohl nächsten Monat auf Vikna in Norwegen gemacht........

Und bezueglich der Euronen..... lohnt es sich mit 8,-Euro in die Schweiz oder so zu fahren?? #c

Wir werden unseren Spass haben Männers........

(Joerg, ich muss morgen in's Allgäu zum Bier und Obstler trinken.....versuche dir aber noch ein paar Infos bezuegl. Pilker und Verfügbarkeit zu schicken   )


----------



## djoerni (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wir haben noch drei Plätze mit Übernachtung am 01.06. auf der Jan Cux auf Rügen frei. Wenn einer Lust hat, kurz melden!
Anreise 31.05., 01.06. angeln, abends grillen und wer möchte noch eine Übernachtung. 
Kosten:
Ausfahrt: 55,00 Euro
Übernachtungspauschale : 25,00 Euro
Grillpauschale für Freitag und Samstag: 10,00 Euro


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich warte auch noch auf den farbigen pilkerkatalog aus Celle:g


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> Ich warte auch noch auf den farbigen pilkerkatalog aus Celle:g


 
du bist auf der Liste ....... #h


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> du bist auf der Liste ....... #h





Grossartig


----------



## offense80 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Langsam kommt hier ja wieder mal etwas Leben in die Hütte 

Jetzt haben wir den Countdown ja zum Glück fast geschafft, und es kann endlich losgehen. Hoffe das meine "Testgufis" noch rechtzeitig bei mir ankommen, damit ich sie gleich mal ausprobieren kann.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten.......|supergri


----------



## Yupii (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> hm.... hab ich gar nicht so bemerkt....#c.... keine kleinen Aufmerksamkeiten, fehlende Geschenke........ ging wohl am mir vorbei ?! (|rolleyes)


es gab doch nen Keks aus der Prinzenrolle


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> es gab doch nen Keks aus der Prinzenrolle


 
stimmt.... die Kekse, (die Sven vorher mal eben auf dem Boden des Bootes verteilt hatte #d)...... war mir schon entfallen......


----------



## Reppi (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTEes gab doch nen Keks aus der Prinzenrolle][/QUOTE]

Stimmt ja !!!


Und ich habe Dir sogar mein Lieblings-Gummi angeboten; nachdem Du stundenlang vergeblich...................-))))))


----------



## lausi97 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und ich habe Dir sogar mein Lieblings-Gummi angeboten;




Also ehrlich#d#d#d#d#d pfui,Rolf mag doch keine Erdbeere,der steht da schon eher auf William`s Christ gelle.....................|supergri


----------



## Skizzza (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Thorsten, ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten...
aber würdest du bitte...den countdown wieder übernehmen?   
ich weiß es ist eine harte forderung in angesicht der situation, aber keiner kann das sooo gut wie du


----------



## lausi97 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Boh ey quält mich nur weiter:11


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mensch Lausi, nächste Tour biste wieder dabei #h

So, melde mich mal bis nächste Woche Mittwochabend ab....... muss ja morgen in den Süden Deutschlands |rolleyes.

Wünsche allen schon mal frohe Pfingsten u.s.w. #h


----------



## lausi97 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Mensch Lausi, nächste Tour biste wieder dabei #h
> 
> So, melde mich mal bis nächste Woche Mittwochabend ab....... muss ja morgen in den Süden Deutschlands |rolleyes.
> 
> Wünsche allen schon mal frohe Pfingsten u.s.w. #h



Schönen Urlaub!:


----------



## Yupii (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Viel Spass und treib`s nicht so dolle:q:q


----------



## offense80 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Danke, das wünsch ich dir auch du kleines Räuchermännchen


----------



## lausi97 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Um es mal mit den großen Phalussymbolischen Worten der berühmten Dolly B. auszudrücken:

ahhhhhhhh

böhhhhhhhh

oder 

Chen10


----------



## lausi97 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Nen paar kleine Mannen,die waren mal zum Angeln,sie fingen es an zu bereun
schmissen Skizza über Board,da waren es noch:

9


----------



## offense80 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Lausi, rauchst du das Zeug, womit du die Forellen räucherst eigentlich auch selbst


----------



## Skizzza (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sieht stark danach aus   Und es scheint verdammt gut zu wirken


----------



## Reppi (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das ist pure Verzweiflung, die sich in eine Psychose umgewandelt hat


----------



## lausi97 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*













goiler Stoff aldder


----------



## offense80 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Mag ja garnicht fragen Lausi, aber kann es auch sein, das du deine Forellen rauchst?? 
Bekomme ja richtig mit der Angst zu tun Altaaaaaa


----------



## lausi97 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

gebt 8 gebt 8,das Reppitier die runde macht,hihihohohaha.Es will dir fressen.


----------



## Skizzza (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Schön zu sehen Lausi, dass du deine Energie zumindest dann in die Ausarbeitung völlig verrückter Reime steckst  

Zur Tour nochmal:
6.30 treffen am Schiff, wettertechnisch kann man noch nichts sagen, werde euch da allerdings einige Tage vorher täglich Updates geben. Mit Eggi werd ich direkt vor der Tour ebenfalls reden, damit keiner umsonst anreisen muss falls es doch wiedererwartend Schwierigkeiten gibt. 

Gibt es sonst noch Fragen oder Anregungen?


----------



## lausi97 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Gibt es sonst noch Fragen




Geh du für mich Arbeiten,äh falsch ausgedrückt,du Arbeitest für mich,äh schon wieder,:Würde der Herr für mich Arbeiten,damit ich seinen Platz einnehmen kann?So nu passt datt


----------



## Skizzza (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Thorsten, habe leider keine offizielle Zulassung als "Clown", geht wohl leider nicht  
Aber ich werde dir jede Stunde Bilder der spannendsten Drills an Bord schicken sowie die immer voller werdenden Fischkisten"


----------



## lausi97 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Aber ich werde dir jede Stunde Bilder der spannendsten Drills an Bord schicken sowie die immer voller werdenden Fischkisten"




|krach:|krach:|krach::r:rwatte,wenn ich bei dich beikomm!


----------



## lausi97 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Neulich:


 datt dicke Djoerni und das Angelrolfilein,fingen 7auf die RoPi`lein,neinnein das kann nicht sein, dachte sich das Yupiilein, und schmiss die hälfte wieder rein.


----------



## Yupii (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Du bist ja völlig fertich|uhoh:|uhoh::q:q


----------



## lausi97 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

bei Offenses zu Hause:


Sie:"Schatz machen wa 6 da kannst mich Buttern!"
Er:"Nö,ich geh mit den Jungs lieber Kuttern."






mach ma lieber nen ganz dickes Schmeilii|supergri|supergri


----------



## offense80 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sonntag werd ich dann in See stechen,
und mich mit reichlich Dorschen  an dir rächen.

Für deine Reime lieber Lausi,
bleib bloß nächstes mal nicht wieder zu Hausi.

P.S. ( schick mir bloß was von dem Räuchermehl, das scheint einem ja die Birne weg zu pusten  )


----------



## Skizzza (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ihr habt doch beide nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun


----------



## offense80 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, sonst wären wir hier auch nie im Board aufgenommen worden :q

Sechs Tage noch dann lassen wir uns nicht mehr lumpen,
und werden Dorsche satt an Bord der Blauort pumpen.

Lausi sitzt zuhause und wird weinen,
warum? Ist doch klar, er fängt ja keinen :q:q


----------



## Reppi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

kaum guckt man mal 2 Tage nicht....:vik:
Haben wir vielleicht auch noch nen Minnesänger ?|uhoh::q:q:q:q


----------



## Yupii (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Haben wir vielleicht auch noch nen Minnesänger ?|uhoh::q:q:q:q



jaa, djoerni:q:q


----------



## Reppi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> jaa, djoerni



Und Du hast die Schuhe mit den Bimmeln vorne dran ?

PS. Wird wohl ungemütlich; ne 5 aus NW.......


----------



## Yupii (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

nee, ich habe das Mützchen mit den zwei Bimmeln auf`m Koppe


----------



## amberjack (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wollte mich gerade mal über die fangmeldungen schlau machen, weil ich im Juni für zwei tage nach heiligenhafen fahre....aber habe bei der 7 seite zurück scrollen entnervt aufgegeben, nur gequatsche....nichts neues, dabei heisst es ja Kuttertour 2013 #c


----------



## Norbi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



amberjack schrieb:


> wollte mich gerade mal über die fangmeldungen schlau machen, weil ich im Juni für zwei tage nach heiligenhafen fahre....aber habe bei der 7 seite zurück scrollen entnervt aufgegeben, nur gequatsche....nichts neues, dabei heisst es ja Kuttertour 2013 #c



Das ist nicht richtig was Du schreibst,richtig wäre....
 Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1 , und Die die hier schreiben sind die Teilnehmer.


----------



## Yupii (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wie wäre es mal bei " Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter/ Boot gefangen" nachzuschauen#d.
Du bist doch nicht neu hier.


----------



## amberjack (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

juuuuut, ich ergebe mich. sorry so früh am morgen scheinen die augen nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Hiermit entschuldige ich mich...|rolleyes


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Moin, 

wird von euch schon jemannd am 25.05 dort oben sein?


----------



## Reppi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Uuuups...................
Ist das mit den Marken jetzt alles geklärt ?? Irgend jemand hatte mich angePN´t und ich habe die PN gelöscht....|evil:|evil:


----------



## Skizzza (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Moin in die Runde|wavey:

Die restlichen Marken besorge ich morgen, für Oli, Axel und Alex, sprich:
FangÜberhauptNix, Legionaer und HerrHamster. 

Die anderen sollten alle versorgt sein! Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, bitte nochmal melden, meine Nummer habt ihr alle oder einfach per PN. 

Zum Wetter werd ich ab morgen täglich was reinschreiben, da die Genauigkeit solcher Prognosen ja stark variieren kann... Und denkt dran, wir fahren eventuell bis kurz vor Dänemark, da bringt uns also eine Vorhersage für den deutschen Raum wenig 

Bis dahin bastel ich erstmal weiter an einigen Überraschungen. Mensch wird das toll mit euch :l


----------



## Yupii (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Bis dahin bastel ich erstmal weiter an einigen Überraschungen. Mensch wird das toll mit euch :l



Es freut mich, dass du mir endlich deine Rocke schenkst. aber bitte nen Schleifchen drumbinden


----------



## Skizzza (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

"Rocke"...welch komischer Name für rosa Plüschhandschellen  Und die sollte doch eigl Lausi bekommen...  

Und einige der Überraschungen müssen sich auch "erarbeitet" werden Uwe, also halt dich ran


----------



## Reppi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> müssen sich auch "erarbeitet" werden Uwe



Rosa Handschellen erarbeiten ???????????
Also ich möchte nicht mit euch im Auto sitzen...........


----------



## lausi97 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

sollt ihr nuscheln:ünf,ünf,ünf



Wie ich bekomm dem Sveni sein Rock|kopfkrat,fummel fummel,ach verdammt seine Rocke jetz versteh ich|thinkerg:


----------



## offense80 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Lausi wird uns wahrlich fehlen, 
wenn wir uns mit den Dorschen quälen.

Schwitzen vom Kopf bis in die Strümpf,
da waren es derer Tage nur noch fünf. |supergri


----------



## Skizzza (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na Thorsten, hast doch selber ne Rocke, eine langt doch  Und ich meinte wirklich die Plüschhandschellen, die waren irgendwann mal im Gespräch glaub ich   kann aber auch nur ein ganz böser Traum gewesen sein


----------



## lausi97 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Lausi wird uns wahrlich fehlen,
> wenn wir uns mit den Dorschen quälen.
> 
> Schwitzen vom Kopf bis in die Strümpf,
> da waren es derer Tage nur noch fünf. |supergri




hab ich doch schon gesagt:  ünf,ünf sagt doch dieser bekloppte dunkelhäutige Pirat im Ausguck immer|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Na Thorsten, hast doch selber ne Rocke, eine langt doch  Und ich meinte wirklich die Plüschhandschellen, die waren irgendwann mal im Gespräch glaub ich   kann aber auch nur ein ganz böser Traum gewesen sein




Jammi,würd dir auch an Rock gehn:g


----------



## Kielerfreund (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Seid Ihr eigendlich ganz dicht, oder geht da zur Not noch was ?

Liege z.Zt. im Bett mit dicken ( nein ) Knie . Bin krank beordert. Aber nicht bettlägerig. 

Hättet Ihr noch einen Platz frei?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## offense80 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ganz dicht sind wir hier alle nicht lol...... darum haben wir auch immer so viel Spaß auf den Touren. Das mit den Plätzen macht unser Teamchef Schnatterinchen....ääääh meinte natürchlich Sabbelstrippchen....nein wieder falsch, meinte natürlich "The Godfather of Kutterangeln Skizzza the Sven". Der hat alles organisiert. :g


----------



## Skizzza (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Moin Carsten!
"Dicht" sind wir theoretisch, hab schon Plätze nachbeordert. Das beste wäre, du versuchst es morgen bei Egbert auf der Blauort selbst und sagst, dass du neben der Anglerboard Truppe stehen möchtest, oder ich werd Eggi bei meinem Telefonat am Donnerstag nach noch nen Platz fragen. Allerdings bin ich mir so kurz vor der Fahrt nicht sicher, ob das klappt, daher am besten so schnell wie möglich. Bin leider selbst momentan ziehmlich eingespannt


----------



## lausi97 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> Seid Ihr eigendlich ganz dicht, oder geht da zur Not noch was ?
> 
> Liege z.Zt. im Bett mit dicken ( nein ) Knie . Bin krank beordert. Aber nicht bettlägerig.
> 
> ...



Uiui Steilvorlage, aber die jungen Wilden ham dir ja schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Stulle (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So morgen werden die sachen gepackt, weiß jemand ob ich da einen abend vorher, in der nähe, halbwegs sinnvoll blinkern blinkern kann|kopfkrat

früh aufstehen ist nicht so meins|rolleyes


----------



## Skizzza (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Stulle!

Also Meer ist ja schonmal in der Nähe da  Ne aber im ernst, Kieler Bucht hab ich eigl mehr mit Brandungsangeln bisher gelesen. Aber wo das geht, sollte auch blinkern nicht unmöglich sein. Vielleicht einfach mal im Forum in dem Regionalen mit PL stöbern


----------



## djoerni (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So ihr wahnsinnigen....
Habt ihr alle eure Kotztüten gepackt und die Vomexzäpfchen mit Vaseline veredelt?  
Meinetwegen kann's losgehen!


----------



## Reppi (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> So morgen werden die sachen gepackt, weiß jemand ob ich da einen abend vorher, in der nähe, halbwegs sinnvoll blinkern blinkern kann



Hubertsberg........knapp 20 km.........oder in der Förde....Heikendorf an der Steinpackung........
Wollte der Hamster nicht auch schon einen Tag vorher los ?

Und ansonsten..........ihr seit doch fast alle nicht ganz dicht...


----------



## lausi97 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und ansonsten..........ihr seit doch fast alle nicht ganz dicht...



Ich sach nur : Teenalady


----------



## Yupii (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> So ihr wahnsinnigen....
> Habt ihr alle eure Kotztüten gepackt und die Vomexzäpfchen mit Vaseline veredelt?
> Meinetwegen kann's losgehen!


Wir haben doch nicht deine Krankheit, du Schlappsack#d#d|uhoh::q


----------



## Reppi (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

das mit den Zäpfchen lass lieber...........man weis ja, wozu das bei Dir führt...:q:q


----------



## djoerni (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich Brauch keine! Dachte eher an die ältere Fraktion um Yuppi


----------



## Reppi (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

bewegende 5 Minuten...............erst kriege ich nen Anruf, dass mein Nord-Norge-Mitstreiter krank ausfällt und ne Minute später bekomme ich genau die Flugunterlagen für den Tripp....
Also wenn jemand am 05.06. Zeit hat, ist nen Platz frei...


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> H
> Wollte der Hamster nicht auch schon einen Tag vorher los ?



Joa, das weiß ich noch nicht so genau! 
Ist halt die Frage, ob da noch wer rumrennt!


----------



## djoerni (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> bewegende 5 Minuten...............erst kriege ich nen Anruf, dass mein Nord-Norge-Mitstreiter krank ausfällt und ne Minute später bekomme ich genau die Flugunterlagen für den Tripp....
> Also wenn jemand am 05.06. Zeit hat, ist nen Platz frei...



Uuuuh kagge!!! Hoffentlich findet ihr nen Mitfahrer.


----------



## lausi97 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

4tage noch,man glaubt es kaum,
erfüllen sich hier einige nen Traum.

Ich werde euch doch sehr vermissen,
aber ihr werdet ohne mich Angeln müssen.
Aber eins sag ich euch mit schaum vorm Mund ,
bei der nächsten geht es Rund.


----------



## offense80 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hab ich mich bei Windfinder gerade geirrt, oder zeigen sie für Sonntag 5-8 Knoten ( Windstärke 2-3 ) an |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Skizzza (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Nein, du irrst dich nicht! 

Wetterbericht sieht momentan sehr gut aus, ne 2-3 und bewölkt bis heiter. Hoffen wir mal das es so bleibt. Aber auch der Samstag sieht ja schon sehr ruhig aus.


----------



## lausi97 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

bähähhähähähäähäähähhähää,uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## offense80 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Lausi, nicht weinen. Bei so einem Wetter macht es doch viel mehr Spaß Forellen zu räuchern als in Sturm und regen. 
(Ach ja, Hochseeangeln mit den Bordie Chaoten natürlich erst recht )


----------



## Stulle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

nicht weinen wir zeigen dir die fotos


----------



## lausi97 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Boh ey, seit ihr fies


----------



## Stulle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

dafür hast du ganz klar den schickeren wagen |wavey:


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Liebe Leut nun eilt herbei,bis zum Kuttern sind es  Tage nur noch 3!!!

Und alle kommen mit außer der Lausi,
so ein Mist, der bleibt zu Hausi.
Und wärend wir stapeln die Dorsche in vielen Lagen,
sitzt er verträumt in seinem schicken Wagen.


Vom Räucherqualm noch ganz benommen,
denkt er "ach wäre ich nur mit gekommen".
Der Rolfi gießt ihm noch ein wenig Blei,
denn nächstes Mal ist Lausi mit dabei.


Und wir freuen uns auf diesen Tag,
weil jeder unseren Lausi mag.
Dann darf er sich genau so quälen
wie wir am Sonntag.....beim Fische zählen. #a


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#6#6#6#6#r


----------



## lausi97 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Uwääääääääääää,die Kinder ärgern mich wieder...............


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|good:


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin zusammen ,

wieder zurück im "Norden"..... (aber die Temperaturen waren da in Richtung Bodensee doch schon anders , der Rest wurde aber mit einem "einheimischen Getränk, welches aus Obst hergestellt wird", angepasst ....... )

wie ich lese, hattet ihr wohl keine Langeweile ......:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Endlich ist "Vaddern" wieder da ; hau hier mal auf den Tisch !:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Endlich ist "Vaddern" wieder da ; hau hier mal auf den Tisch !:q


 

Moin Uwe........ lass sie mal, die brauchen doch auch ihren "Auslauf" .
So wie es aussieht, ist Sonntag wieder der dicke Floater angesagt ....... #d (nix mit kurzer Hose u.s.w.)


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Leudde, Sonntag sind hier Komunalwahlen.

Die Angelkutter fahren doch gar nicht, die sind doch wählen.
















........................................und wech


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Nicht hauen, ich mache es ja wieder gut.

http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/keldsnor_langeland

Euer Wetter, da Eggi z.Zt. seine besten Fanggründe dort hat.

Köder: 12 cm Kopyto am 55 gr. Kopf langt. Höchsten 65 gr.

System mit einem Beifänger läuft am Besten. Beifänger in gelb mit Schwarz oder orange-glitter. Gerne in 8 cm Größe da sehr viele kleine Fische unterwegs sind.
8 cm fängt dann selektiver.

...........und bitte nehmt Sonnencreme mit. Auch wenn es bedeckt ist, die gelbe Scheibe da oben macht Streit.

Gruß aus Kiel
Carsten


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na hast ja gerade noch die Kurve bekommen, Carsten 
Das was Du da schreibst, ist jetzt für die meisten hier viel zu viel Input....


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Reppi,
danke für die Info. War mein Gedankengang das es sich hier um erfahrene Ostseeangler handelt also falsch.

Hmmmm|kopfkrat

Aaaaaah da hab ich was|bigeyes
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/Ostseeangeln_Montagen.pdf

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Na hast ja gerade noch die Kurve bekommen, Carsten
> Das was Du da schreibst, ist jetzt für die meisten hier viel zu viel Input....


 
So so, zuviel Input........|rolleyes........mal abwarten


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wir sind halt Angler, da kann man nicht soviel erwarten...:q:q:q

Danke für dein Input !!#6

Und Rolf; Du willst mir wieder unterschwellig drohen ?|bigeyes|bigeyes:q:q


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> H
> Wollte der Hamster nicht auch schon einen Tag vorher los ?





HerrHamster schrieb:


> Joa, das weiß ich noch nicht so genau!
> Ist halt die Frage, ob da noch wer rumrennt!



Irgendwer von euch schon am Samstag Abend da???

Jägermeister? Ich habe da noch ne Flasche!!


----------



## mathei (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Irgendwer von euch schon am Samstag Abend da???
> 
> Jägermeister? Ich habe da noch ne Flasche!!


 
dann schläft der hamster doch wieder am sonntag früh #q


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Nee, das ist ja für/vor der Fahrt!


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

...van der Vaart....

das lasst man lieber.

Bei Eggi wird morgens geblasen und wenn einer blau anläuft fällt die Tour aus.

Anordnung von der DGzRS.

Gibt auch keine Kurzen mehr an Bord.
Das kontolliert Birte.

Ja, das ist immer so am letzten Maiwochenende wenn ich nicht mitfahren kann.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## HerrHamster (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Und Rolf; Du willst mir wieder unterschwellig drohen ?|bigeyes|bigeyes:q:q


 
....... hömma, ich???? Nö


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> ...van der Vaart....
> 
> das lasst man lieber.
> 
> ...


 
Das wird wohl eine Tour die in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen wird


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Das wird wohl eine Tour die in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen wird



Reppi hat Recht. 

Ihr seit blos Angler#q
---------------------------------------------------------
Bei Eggi wird morgens geblasen und wenn einer blau anläuft fällt die Tour aus.

Wir sind knapp 40 Mann, meinst du Eggi hat so viel Kondition?

Eggi läßt blasen !

Anordnung von der DGzRS.

Gibt auch keine Kurzen mehr an Bord.
Das kontolliert Birte.

Wie?? Birte kontrolliert die Länge unserer Schnipies?? Was für
 ein Service....wow.

Wer seinen .... so nennt hat definitiv einen Kurzen zuviel.

Ja, das ist immer so am letzten Maiwochenende wenn ich nicht mitfahren kann.
----------------------------------------------------------------

Irgendwie bin ich jetzt gerade ein bischen neidisch auf Euch.
--Nein beim besten Willen , ich kann nicht mitkommen.--

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Irgendwie "kippt" hier gerade die Stimmung |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Liegt wohl daran, dass ein Aussenstehender das teilweise herbe Gefrozzel in den falschen Hals bekommen kann ??
Oder habe ich das letzte Posting von KF falsch verstanden ??


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Irgendwie "kippt" hier gerade die Stimmung |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Liegt wohl daran, dass ein Aussenstehender das teilweise herbe Gefrozzel in den falschen Hals bekommen kann ??
> Oder habe ich das letzte Posting von KF falsch verstanden ??



Garantiert falsch verstanden.!!

Wollte nur ein bischen Spasstimmung machen, weil ich evtl. aber nur ganz evtl. am Sonntag vorm Kutter stehe und mit möchte. Wohne ja nur 6 km entfernt.

Also gerne weitermachen.. 

Gruß|wavey:
Carsten


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> Also gerne weitermachen




shit.......|krach:........wollte gerade weitermachen und Dir mitteilen, dass Deine "Insider-Tipps für 10 Jährige" mich bestimmt weiter bringen...#6#6

Mist, Mist, Mist.....; und ich habe 10 Minuten für den Spruch gebraucht ( bin ja nur Angler..):vik::q:q


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Männers, 
komme ja gerade aus Süddeutschland........... eine Woche Weissbier, Obstler und Brotzeiten etc. etc. etc. |rolleyes

Bin sowas von entspannt und locker......, macht mal weiter #6.......


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> shit.......|krach:........wollte gerade weitermachen und Dir mitteilen, *dass Deine "Insider-Tipps für 10 Jährige"* mich bestimmt weiter bringen...#6#6
> 
> Mist, Mist, Mist.....; und ich habe 10 Minuten für den Spruch gebraucht ( bin ja nur Angler..):vik::q:q



Jetzt beginnst Du mich zu reizen......:m
Wie erkläre ich es meiner Frau, dass ich aufm Hochzeitstag zur Birte muß zum angeln muß ????


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Kenn Deine Frau ja nicht ; aber wenn Du zu hause auch so bist......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

@Rolf
Das ist ja Dein Fehler zu bist zu entspannt; noch 2 Tage, langsam Spannung aufbauen....such Dir ein Feindbild |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Kenn Deine Frau ja nicht ; aber wenn Du zu hause auch so bist......|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> @Rolf
> Das ist ja Dein Fehler zu bist zu entspannt; noch 2 Tage, langsam Spannung aufbauen....such Dir ein Feindbild |bigeyes|bigeyes


 

:g...... "nach der Schlacht werden die Toten gezählt!!"  ))


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So, Du kleines Zuckerpüppchen

leider ist der Kutter komplett ausgebucht.
Konnte meiner Frau keine Hochzeitsreise schenken.
Somit kann ich Dir dieses Mal keine Zucht und Ordnung beibringen.
Aber der Tag wird kommen.
Dann stehst Du mir gegenüber.
Die Sonne wird zum Schatten und es wird Nacht am hellichten Tag. Für Dich.
Wir werden zusammen Fische fangen und kleine Fläschchen gegeneinander stoßen und ****** http://www.partyschnaps.com/
genießen.

Ein lachender und weinender Carsten:c#h


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Puuhhhhh............hat mein Anruf bei Eggi doch was gebracht....


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich hab Dich lieb.


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:k::m


----------



## angelnrolfman (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass wir stören.......|rolleyes......

(hätte ich aber schon eher drauf kommen müssen, erst werden mir Kekse aus der Prinzenrolle angeboten, die dann "zufällig" im Boot noch fallen gelassen werden.... dann irgendwelche "Gummis"........)

Mann Mann, manchmal brauch ich doch etwas länger, wie es aussieht #c#h


----------



## lausi97 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Aber hallöchen,den Carsten würd ich aber gern mal kennenlernen:l:l:l:l:l,sehr interessant!Und dann wird Mann an Board auch noch so nett behandelt|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


Boh ey ich könnt echt heulen,und soll ich euch nochwas sagen:

Der Sommer ist endlich vorbei,hier liegen auf den Bergkämmen 3cm Schnee.


----------



## Reppi (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich glaube Rolf ist in den subtilen Kampfmodus verfallen..
Und Lausi der arme Schnapper, soll ja schon ne Webcam auf der Blauort instaliert haben..........
Mensch, mach Dich doch nicht verrückt !! So hast Du nach der Tour wenigstens nicht wieder diese Gedanken: "wieso haben die anderen gefangen und ich nicht?"....:
Du kannst also als einziger entspannt bleiben...


----------



## lausi97 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Vermerk in meinem Tagebuch:


Reppi schwimmt als erster.........:q


----------



## Skizzza (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Carsten,
Schonmal danke für die Tipps etc  Schade das du nicht dabei sein kannst, wärst scheinbar ein echter Gewinn für die Truppe. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal!#6

Zum Wetter muss ich ja nicht mehr viel schreiben, wird vorraussichtlich ein sehr ruhiger Tag

Fangtechnisch läufts momentan auch super und Ködermäßig bin ich auch auf alles vorbereitet. Es kann also losgehn :vik:


----------



## Yupii (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Du willst auch mit???|uhoh:|uhoh:
Verlauf dich vorher aber nicht vor deiner Haustür:q:q


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aber hallöchen,den Carsten würd ich aber gern mal kennenlernen:l:l:l:l:l,sehr interessant!Und dann wird Mann an Board auch noch so nett behandelt|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> 
> 
> Boh ey ich könnt echt heulen,und soll ich euch nochwas sagen:
> ...




Schick mal schnell was von dem Schnee nach Laboe, damit dem Reppi die Rutentüte zufriert.:q


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Haabe gerade mit Eggi und Birte gesprochen,

die haben noch ein paar Löcher in den Kutter gebohrt, damit das Regenwasser besser ablaufen kann wenn Ihr auf Tour seid.


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wollte hier nicht jemand täglich übers wetter referieren 

ich wollt zur sicherheit noch mal fragenwie die genaue adresse is (fürs navi) wo wir um 6:30 sein sollen |uhoh: nicht das ich im falschen hafen penne


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Stulle schrieb:


> wollte hier nicht jemand täglich übers wetter referieren
> 
> ich wollt zur sicherheit noch mal fragenwie die genaue adresse is (fürs navi) wo wir um 6:30 sein sollen |uhoh: nicht das ich im falschen hafen penne



http://www.bing.com/maps/#JndoZXJlM...wLjA5NDc2MzI4MjkwMTElN2UtMTguNzk4MzE4ODYzNQ==

oben rechts das Blauweiße ist die Blauort. Links der Parkplatz
Bitte ins Navi eingeben: Marseille, Hafen , Frankreich.

...........ich komm doch mit ich komm doch mit. jjjjjuuuuuhuuuu


----------



## Skizzza (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na Stulle  
Wetter steht doch sogar nun doppelt drinne  Falls du es nochmal selbst nachlesen möchtest, 
da fahren wir wohl hin: http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/keldsnor_langeland
und da fahren wir ab: http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/laboe


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

astrein war ich also schon richtig

und glückwunsch|wavey:


----------



## Skizzza (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Haha Carsten, 
du könntest spekulieren, dass wirklich einer es nicht schafft. Der Hamster hat als Orga mal ne Tour komplett verpennt  Aber der reist wohl auch zur Sicherheit nen Tag vorher nun an


----------



## Kielerfreund (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Nee, lass man .

Ich wünsche Euch einetolle Tour mit viel Fisch und Spass.

Wenn es wieder von laboe aus losgeht, bin ich beim nächsten Mal dabei.

Dann werde ich Euch zeigen wie man gezielt am Fisch vorbei angelt.

Habt viel Spass.
Carsten.

Braucht noch jemand S-H Marken ?
Bitte kurze Info an mich.


----------



## Skizzza (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Danke Carsten, 
das wollte ich schon immer sehen wie das geht. Uwe und Uwe sind manchmal auch Meister dadrin  

Marken hab ich schon besorgt, aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## thomas19 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich wünsche allen Boardis viel Spaß bei der Angeltour.
Für mich ist Kiel doch etwas zu weit, die Hälfte der Strecke geht auch noch über Landstraße. Es war wohl richtig, daß ihr euch für Kiel u. nicht für Wismar entschieden habt. Denn dort läufts momentan nicht so gut, Schwarmwissen ist halt doch ganz gut. 
Mich wundert , warum ihr immer zur Vollmondzeit zum Ostseeangeln fahrt. Ich bevorzuge meist die Neumondzeit o. die Zeit, wenn zunehm. Mond ist(Viertelmond).
Askari veranstaltet am 26.5. auch seine Kuttertour u. zwar auf der Forelle u. der Wiking.
Beste Grüße u. Petri Heil
thomas19 |wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Boardis viel Spaß bei der Angeltour.
> Für mich ist Kiel doch etwas zu weit, die Hälfte der Strecke geht auch noch über Landstraße. Es war wohl richtig, daß ihr euch für Kiel u. nicht für Wismar entschieden habt. Denn dort läufts momentan nicht so gut, Schwarmwissen ist halt doch ganz gut.
> Mich wundert , warum ihr immer zur Vollmondzeit zum Ostseeangeln fahrt. Ich bevorzuge meist die Neumondzeit o. die Zeit, wenn zunehm. Mond ist(Viertelmond).
> Askari veranstaltet am 26.5. auch seine Kuttertour u. zwar auf der Forelle u. der Wiking.
> ...


 
Moin Thomas, 
wir warten bestimmt nicht immer auf den Vollmond um angeln zu gehen. Wir müssen uns danach richten, wann die meisten Kollegen Zeit haben.....Kannst du dir doch bestimmt denken, oder ???? 
Und zu dem "Vorschlag" zu den Veranstaltung.......... Danke für die Tips ....... (aber einige Kapitäne fahren (für mich) zur falschen Zeit in das falsche Gebiet, um sich dann mit den Fängen "dickbäuchiger Dorsche" zu brüsten........ solche Kutter meide ich generell) #d

Aber jeder so, wie er möchte........#h

Schauen wir mal, wohin der Egbert uns bringt, um mit Fisch nach hause zu kommen #6


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So, habe mir die letzten 5 Seiten von gestern Mittag bis jetzt reingetüdelt; da wird einem ja heiß und kalt ( komme mit und dann doch nicht..).
Das mit den Marken ist nett; aber überflüssig....einige der Gesellen dürfen ja noch nicht mal den Perso vorzeigen, falls sie einen hätten...

Hoffentlich verwechsel ich Sonntag nicht die Taschen; sonst muss ich halt mit 400 gr Giant angeln..|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na Lausi???? Bis doch online..... los komm, gib alles !!!


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



> los komm, gib alles



Hier kam gerade ein laues Lüftchen vorbei-...


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Hier kam gerade ein laues Lüftchen vorbei-...


 

Hm.... das war dann wohl *ALLES........*


----------



## Frank the Tank (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß und den Eimer voll Fisch.  Mit Glück wird das Wetter noch besser. 

P.s. beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder mit dabei#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß und den Eimer voll Fisch. Mit Glück wird das Wetter noch besser.
> 
> P.s. beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder mit dabei#h


 
Jupp, Danke...... du merkst ja selbst, wie "nervös" die Kollegen hier sind, wird bestimmt lustig 

(...... Liste ist in Arbeit und wird zugeschickt, bin doch gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück #h)


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wieso, was ist denn morgen ???


----------



## Frank the Tank (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jupp, Danke...... du merkst ja selbst, wie "nervös" die Kollegen hier sind, wird bestimmt lustig
> 
> (...... Liste ist in Arbeit und wird zugeschickt, bin doch gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück #h)



Ok danke dir


----------



## Frank the Tank (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> wieso, was ist denn morgen ???



Morgen wird der neue Tatort gedreht. 

Titel : Mord auf dem Kutter

Worum geht es dort : ein ständig quatschender Angler wird von seinen genetvten Mitangler über Bord geworfen , dabei bleibt er mit dem rechten Auge an einem Pilker hängen der im Wasser ist #q

:m


----------



## Skizzza (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Gut das der morgen gedreht wird und nicht Sonntag, wo WIR fahren


----------



## Frank the Tank (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Gut das der morgen gedreht wird und nicht Sonntag, wo WIR fahren



Mist , ich habe es verpeilt|uhoh:


Aber wie schön das du noch reden kannst


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Haha Carsten,
> du könntest spekulieren, dass wirklich einer es nicht schafft. Der Hamster hat als Orga mal ne Tour komplett verpennt  Aber der reist wohl auch zur Sicherheit nen Tag vorher nun an



Neee, ich werde auch erst wieder am frühen morgen losfahren und hoffentlich nicht verschlafen!


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Frank......geht doch ! ...


----------



## djoerni (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Laut windfinder wird das ja doch ne schaukelige Nummer...


----------



## Kielerfreund (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich möchte Euch ja keine Angst machen,

aber habt Ihr schon mal Windfinder geguckt?
Wird wohl etwas ruppiger die Tour.

http://de.windfinder.com/weatherforecast/kiel_leuchtturm


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Joa, die Frage ist! Fahren die überhabt raus?


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

mal schauen........ da wird der Sven am Samstagabend bestimmt noch was rumschicken, wenn's nicht klappen sollte und Egbert nicht rausfährt. 
Nicht wahr Svenni??? 
(wer natürlich einen tag oder Abend vorher anreist.......... kann Brandungsangeln, bei den optimalen Bedingungen :m)


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Joa, das wäre gut! 
Denn 500 km für nix fahren wäre nicht so geil! |uhoh:


----------



## Kielerfreund (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Eggi fährt.
Sind doch nur 5 Tacken aus Ost.
Gegen Mittag gehts dann runter auf 4, also ideale Bedingungen zum Erbsensuppe essen.

Ob er dann allerdings ganz nach Dänemark hochtuckert kann ich nicht sagen.

Jungs, ansonsten angelt ihr im Hafen oder in der Förde.

Heringe sind noch da und Schwarzmundgrundeln auch. 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Joa, also Hering hätte ich auch Lust drauf!


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich habe ne leichte 3 mit Sonne und einer Prise Drift gebucht !!!
Darum habe ich Sven auch noch nicht gelobt...:r:r|gr:


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich sehe gerade, wie unsere "Mitteldeutschen Angelsachsen" ihre neu gekauften Tiefsee-Geheimköder, auf "unterland-(un)fähigkeit prüfen...|supergri|supergri


----------



## djoerni (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Die Windrichtung macht mir eher sorgen. Da kann man sich ja auch nirgends verstecken.


----------



## flaps_full (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hi,
ich beobachte das Wetter fürs Wochenende auch gerade genau.
Die Tiefentwicklung über der Ostsee wird momentan ständig von den Wetter-Modellen unterschiedlich gerechnet, ändert sich also mit jedem neuen Modell-Lauf und wird von den verschiedenen Wetter-Modellen auch zur Zeit unterschiedlich gerechnet. 
Also von 6 Bft aus NO mit reichlich Nass von oben bis hin zu quasi Windstille und Sonne ist noch alles drin...

hier zwei aktuelle Karten für den Sonntag.











Die genaue Position und Stärke des Tiefes über der Ostsee ist hier der bestimmende Faktor.

mehr Karten unter: wetterzentrale.de


----------



## Yupii (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



djoerni schrieb:


> Die Windrichtung macht mir eher sorgen. Da kann man sich ja auch nirgends verstecken.


Geh doch unter Deck|supergri|supergri


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

@Flaps
Jetzt bringst Du hier aber richtig Tiefgang rein...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## djoerni (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> @Flaps
> Jetzt bringst Du hier aber richtig Tiefgang rein...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Finde ich Super!


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich auch !!!!
Nur Du erklärst mir Sonntag anhand einer Powerpoint-Präsi, was ich da genau sehe und wie ich es interpretieren muss !|rolleyes


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Habe jetzt schon mehrer Tage den Windfinder beobachtet, und es ging von Windstärke 2-3 bis heute 5-6 für Laboe immer hin und her. Ich hoffe natürlich auch das es nicht so rauh wird wie es momentan angesagt ist. 
Wenn man sich jetzt ansieht, wie die Aussage HEUTE für Langeland aussieht, ist wirklich zu zweifeln, ob er da hin fährt.

Windgeschwindigkeit 13 - 21 Knoten
Windböen                18 - 31Knoten   #q


----------



## Stulle (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Bei 5 aus ost brauch man die ruten aber nur noch fest halten 
einfach da gute sehen |bla:


----------



## lausi97 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon mehrer Tage den Windfinder beobachtet, und es ging von Windstärke 2-3 bis heute 5-6 für Laboe immer hin und her. Ich hoffe natürlich auch das es nicht so rauh wird wie es momentan angesagt ist.
> Wenn man sich jetzt ansieht, wie die Aussage HEUTE für Langeland aussieht, ist wirklich zu zweifeln, ob er da hin fährt.
> 
> Windgeschwindigkeit 13 - 21 Knoten
> Windböen                18 - 31Knoten   #q



Er da, erst mein Job klauen,und dann nen Bolzen inne Büchs wegen so'n laues Lüftchen#h


----------



## lausi97 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Na Lausi???? Bis doch online..... los komm, gib alles !!!




Nöööö,isch mag nisch(mit dem fuß tappetappe machend,beleidigt spielen)


----------



## djoerni (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich auch !!!!
> Nur Du erklärst mir Sonntag anhand einer Powerpoint-Präsi, was ich da genau sehe und wie ich es interpretieren muss !|rolleyes



Kein Ding! Du bringst den Laptop und den Beamer mit, 
Und ich mach das was ich am besten kann. 
Souverän auftreten, bei vollkommener Ahnungslosigkeit


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nöööö,isch mag nisch(mit dem fuß tappetappe machend,beleidigt spielen)


 

so mein Kleiner, komme gerade wieder aus der "Pilker-Manufaktur" .........
(Anfang nächster Woche mache ich ein Päckchen für dich fertig )


----------



## Kielerfreund (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

was soll ein Unentschlossener mit Pilkern??

Wohnt im Mittelgebirge 
Psychologe an. 
Hat Angst vor richtigen Bergen oder der See

Läuft auf Skiern vor Lawinen weg: 
Psychologe an. 
Hat Angst vor weißem Wasser

Fährt nicht mit auf die Ostsee: 
Psychologe an. 
Hat Angst vor salzigem Wasser

Psychologe ganz doll an :

Hat nervöse Füße und fängt mit Pilkern Rodler auf ner Eisbahn.

...............................................ganz weit weg. #h#h

Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja mal.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Yupii (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

bringste die mal am Sonntach mit? Ich arbeite sie für lausi ein


----------



## lausi97 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Kielerfreund schrieb:


> was soll ein Unentschlossener mit Pilkern??
> 
> Wohnt im Mittelgebirge
> Psychologe an.
> ...



Jaja mein Freund,und ich lauf die 100m unter 10s.................,bis anne nächste Laterne hast Vorsprung.:q




@Rolf,ui da freu ick mir aber|laola:|laola:


----------



## lausi97 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> bringste die mal am Sonntach mit? Ich arbeite sie für lausi ein




auch du Brutus...................


----------



## djoerni (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> bringste die mal am Sonntach mit? Ich arbeite sie für lausi ein



Wusste garnicht das lausi nen tauchschein hat 
Alles was du anknotest kommt doch nie heile wieder an die Wasseroberfläche!


----------



## Yupii (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Macht doch nix. Sind ja nicht meine


----------



## djoerni (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So männers! Daumen drücken! Hab keinen Bock auf 200 Gramm + x pilker...


----------



## Stulle (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich hab bleie biss 700g#c


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Also doch die Norge Tasche...#d#d#d


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So wie es aussieht, soll der Wind aus Norden kommen....

Is dem gud oda is dem schaisse?

5-6 Windstärken, was für Gewichte sind da ratsam?


----------



## Stulle (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

pilker 60-150g


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Also doch mehr schweres Gerät :c


----------



## Stulle (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

naja 80-100 werden wohl auch reichen wenn der wind nicht zu schlimm wird


----------



## offense80 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf eine 3 - 4, ich glaube damit wären wir alle mehr als zufrieden oder 

Mein Takle hab ich auch eben in mühsamer Kleinarbeit zusammen gesucht. Die Nachbarn haben mich schon gefragt, ob ich ausziehen will


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2013)

Shit dann muss ich noch einkaufen! !!!


----------



## Skizzza (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Jungs, keine Panik hier, alles unter Kontrolle. Hab eben nochmal mit Petrus geschnackt, der regelt das schon 

Werd morgen Eggi anrufen und fragen was Sache ist. Kann sich halt alles noch ändern wie Flaps ja auch schon meinte.
Zum Pilkergewicht, ich hab noch nie über 100 gramm gebraucht in der Ostsee, wirklich egal was für Wetter und Strömung. Aber zur Not hab ich auch noch einige 120er. Kann auch was verleihen, also keine Panik, braucht jetzt keiner Hamsterkäufe (achtung wortwitz   )machen


----------



## elbetaler (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Aber nun mal ernsthaft, Leute!
Sven wird m.E. selbst bei einer angesagten 7-8 Bft von Eggi keinen abschlägigen Bescheid bekommen. Das hat er ja letztes Jahr eiskalt mit unserer Makrelen-Truppe durchgezogen und ist trotzdem raus auf die Nordsee. Selbst seine Frau wunderte sich, sie hatte uns noch gesagt, dass es leider nix wird.
Ich gehörte zu den vier "Angsthasen", die lieber den Kumpels vom Kai aus zugewunken haben. Nach kurzer Zeit und nachdem einige/viele Mitfahrer kräftig ihren Magen gereinigt hatten, wars das auch schon wieder mit der Ausfahrt. Na Hamster, hat doch riesen Spass gemacht - oder?
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich schon wieder fast zuhause und habe mich selbst für bekloppt erklärt, so eine Strecke gefahren - für paar nette Gespräche!
Reisen wir jedoch nicht an, ist das Geld futsch. Denn Eggi kann´s egal sein, er sagt sowieso, er wäre/ist gefahren. Ausserdem möchte er ja gerne von uns 41.- haben, auf seiner I-Seite steht 26.-€ ! Da bekommen wir wohl noch Geld wieder.....?
Fazit:  Anreisen und vor Ort die Lage einschätzen. Hopp oder Topp.

Bei guter Welle und Rollzeiten über zehn Sekunden sollte dann auch viel Platz an Deck zum Angeln sein!
Wir haben Ende Mai, ich trage seit neulich wieder die langen Männer unter der Arbeitskluft und der Gartenschlauch ist eingefroren. Ganz tolle globale Erwärmung!
Und Sven, kannst ja deinen Charme beim telefonieren spielen lassen, vielleicht bekommst ja eine verbindliche Antwort.
......(was ich nicht...siehe oben......glaube.)
So, der brave Mann geht zu allem Verdruss morgen auch noch arbeiten.


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Skizzza (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Jörg!

Klar das mit dem Makrelenangeln war Mist, aber ich denke schon, dass ich von Eggi ne faire Einschätzung bekomme. Hab dieses Jahr schon mal ne Absage für ne Tour von ihm erhalten, Sonntag sollte es losgehen, Samstag rief er mich an und meinte, dass wird nix bei dem Wind. Genug Leute wären mitgefahren.

Das mit seiner Internetpräsenz wurde ihm schon öfter zugetragen, klar sollte er da mal Hand anlegen... 

Zum Geld sei gesagt, ich bezahle Bar an Bord, sollte die Tour ausfallen aus Wettertechnischen Gründen, bekommt ihr ALLE euer Geld wieder!!

Dann mal ne gute Nacht, frohes schaffen morgen


----------



## offense80 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das er rausgefahren ist, fand ich eigentlich ok, er hat es wirklich versucht. Und wir haben ja auch alle einen Gutschein bekommen für eine neue Tour. Ausgaben hatte Eggi durch die Fahrerei doch bestimmt auch reichlich. Wir werden es ja nachher sehen hören lesen, bin gespannt, freu mich aber schon wie Hulle auf die Tour. Hatte irgendwie gelesen, das wenn die Tour morgens abgesagt wird, ihr Heringsangeln machen wollt? Wie wo wann.... sind die denn überhaupt noch da?


----------



## offense80 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Und schon sind es nur noch

24,5 STUNDEN

vielleicht.......


----------



## Reppi (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ist doch nur ne 4, in  Böen ne 6........|evil:
Ich schätze wir werden "küstennah" bleiben.......
Irgendwie ist Laboe mit einem Fluch belegt; letzte Tour vor Jahren, 2 Stunden Höllenritt und ich habe meine Kiste nen Meter hochspringen gesehen, bevor wir umgekehrt sind.......
So, genug mit Unken|rolleyes; das wird schon........


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin,

sicherlich wird Egbert uns die entsprechende Info zukommen lassen.......... mal keine Panik |supergri.
Das wird schon werden, ansonsten holen wir uns ein paar Heringe (ist zwar kein Ersatz für die Tour, aber man sollte dann das Beste draus machen.....#h.
So, nochmal die Haken schärfen....... und das Tackle zurechtlegen. 

Ach ja Lausi........ wir machen Bilder (konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen, sorry)

Evtl. macht noch jemand ein paar Bildchen, denn unser "Tourfotograf" Brassenwürger ist leider nicht dabei.......|rolleyes


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

bei 6-8 reier ich zum glück noch nicht |supergri 4-6 würd ich noch nicht mal als harte tour bezeichnen.

also ganz ruhig raus geht es auf jeden fall nur ob es bis nach dk rüber geht is fraglich:c


----------



## offense80 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wir haben Büsum 2012 überlebt, dann schaffen wir das morgen auch lol..... zur Not halten wir uns alle an Rolf fest, der hat genug Eigengewicht um uns sicher am Boden zu halten.....

Ich meine natürlich wegen seiner selbsgegossenen Pilker....was dachtet ihr denn?


----------



## lausi97 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Wir haben Büsum 2012 überlebt, dann schaffen wir das morgen auch lol..... zur Not halten wir uns alle an Rolf fest, der hat genug Eigengewicht um uns sicher am Boden zu halten.....
> 
> Ich meine natürlich wegen seiner selbsgegossenen Pilker....was dachtet ihr denn?





Brüll,:)


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

:g ))
Wartet mal ab.......


----------



## offense80 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden

Rolfi mein Zuckerschnäutzchen....du auch hier 


Das war mein 1000 Jubiläumspost wohlgemerkt.....darum hab ich auch extra so honigsüß für unseren "Fastwaschbrettbauchmitetwasfremdgewebedrumrum" Rolfi geschrieben


----------



## djoerni (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hier auf Fehmarn ist 0 Wind!


----------



## offense80 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hmmm, das klingt doch schon mal nicht schlecht.
Hier in Hamburg ist es auch total windstill, trocken und um die 23 Grad......allerdings liegt das wohl da dran, das ich hier in der Stube sitze grins......draußen, ja nach draußen schau ich lieber mal nicht:c


----------



## lausi97 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> "Fastwaschbrettbauchmitetwasfremdgewebedrumrum" Rolfi[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn schon Waschbärbauchi, gelle Dicker. Ausserdem ist Rolf nicht Dick, sondern Untergroß|supergri


----------



## Kielerfreund (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das hört sich ja schon wieder negativ an.

Hier in Hohenfelde, also gleich neben Laboe ist alles gut.

Ich habe gerade Rasen gemäht.
Ging gut. 
Wie immer mit Rückenwind etwas schneller und Grasfangsack habe ich auch nicht gebraucht.
Der Wind weht dat Zeug gleich so zum Nachbarn.

Neee Jungs, Kopf hoch gerade ist es trocken und derWind liegt bei einer kuscheligen 3.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Skizzza (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So Jungs, grade mit Eggi geschnackt... |bla:
Die Tour findet statt!:vik::vik::vik:

Die ham grad ne 2 da oben, heut morgen war auch ne 4. 
Denkt allerdings an die Regenklamotten, da kommt ordentlich was vom Himmel!

Und wegen der Nachzahlung von 6 Euro p.P, wäre cool wenn ihr das nicht in 10 cent Münzen mitbringt|kopfkrat


----------



## Kielerfreund (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Watt freue ich mich für Euch..................

Dicke dicke Fische wünsche ich Euch.


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Na Svenni, klappt doch !! Haste gut gemacht !! #6

Und diese anderen "Bindfäden" hier......... was soll ich da noch sagen?:q
Wenn man die postings hier liesst...... der eine suchte einen Floater in 50 - 52 (Legionär??, nix für Ungut ).......... na ja, hatte ich auch mal........ dann kam ich zur Schule :q:q:q. 
Und die anderen "Atlethen", die zwei Fliessjacken anziehen müssen, damit die Jacke in Grösse L passt........ sehe ich mal drüber weg :q:q
Und solange Egbert nicht sagt, ich sollte mich besser in die Mitte des Kutters stellen........#h, hab ich doch kein Übergewicht.......:q

Wir sehen uns morgen........ fahrt vorsichtig


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Männer!

Wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß, dicke Fische und trockenes Wetter! #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Moin Männer!
> 
> Wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß, dicke Fische und trockenes Wetter! #h


 
Tach Kai....vielen Dank #6!!!!  Wir werden berichten


----------



## lausi97 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> So Jungs, grade mit Eggi geschnackt... |bla:
> Die Tour findet statt!:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> Die ham grad ne 2 da oben, heut morgen war auch ne 4.
> ...





Wehe wenn die Tour doch abgesagt wird, möchte nicht die ganze Zeit umsonst traurig gewesen sein. 

Wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß,gell Svenni


----------



## Skizzza (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Danke Lausi, 
aber ich denke, du bist soviel im geiste bei uns morgen, dass du fast schon wirklich neben uns stehen wirst  

Und wie gesagt, du wirst mit reichlich Bildmaterial auf dem laufenden gehalten


----------



## amberjack (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

moin,

kurze frage an euch kuttercracks. Was muss ich an Pilkern (Gramm) mit nach heiligenhafen nehmen, fahre am 12.+13. Juni mit der EINIGKEIT raus. 50-125 gramm ausreichend?

gruss amberjack


----------



## Skizzza (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin "Amberjack" 
Aber locker, evtl je nach Wetter/Drift vll sogar bis auf 35-40 gramm runtergehen. Mit der Bandbreite an gewichten bist du für alles gerüstet


----------



## negenharrie (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

50 ist fast zu wenig.... aber 80-120 reicht dicke aus.


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hier Lausi, extra (fast nur) für dich............


----------



## amberjack (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Moin "Amberjack"
> Aber locker, evtl je nach Wetter/Drift vll sogar bis auf 35-40 gramm runtergehen. Mit der Bandbreite an gewichten bist du für alles gerüstet


 
ich habe die wft pro salt Baltic  gekooft.....hat´n wurfgewicht von 40-120 g....hat die jemand von euch? weiss nicht wie man mit der leichte köder (35g zB) führen kann....


----------



## Yupii (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hier Lausi, extra (fast nur) für dich............


ja, der eine dort oben links:q
der Rest für mich:vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Yupii schrieb:


> ja, der eine dort oben links:q
> der Rest für mich:vik:


 
.........:q:q:q (ohne Worte!!)....obwohl, Lausi braucht für seine Forellen ja nix davon.........#c ()


----------



## Yupii (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Rolf, denne mal bis nachher.So, ich geh dann mal mein  Zeuch für morgen zusammenpacken. Dann noch Fußball gucken und ab in die Heia für 3 1/2 Stunden:q


----------



## djoerni (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ick freu mir!!!!! 
Bis morgen früh Männers!


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Und wegen der Nachzahlung von 6 Euro p.P, wäre cool wenn ihr das nicht in 10 cent Münzen mitbringt|kopfkrat



Wo habe ich das denn verpasst?? 
Warum? 

Nich das es daran scheitern sollte!


----------



## lausi97 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das denn verpasst??
> Warum?
> 
> Nich das es daran scheitern sollte!




Brüll,mit dem Kopf auf 'en Tisch hämmern,brüll|supergri.

@Rolf,

wau datt is ja der burner,halt mir ja den Uwe davon fern, obwohl,wenn de ihm ne Drilling in pöppes  knallst kann ich mir die Großlengköder sparen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## lausi97 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wer fährt denn wann los? Nur damit ich an euch denken kann wenn ich mich nochmal im Bett umdrehe.


----------



## Skizzza (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Alex, gab ne Fahrpreiserhöhung auf 41.- Euro! Also muss ich p.P noch 6 Euro einsammeln. 

Thorsten, Jörn sammelt mich um 4 ein, sollten also kurz nach 5 da sein. Offizielles Treffen ist 6.30 Uhr.


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Mai 2013)

Okay,  Ich fahre um 330 hier in Bremen los!


----------



## Ines (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich fahre um 5 Uhr los, dann werde ich kurz vor halb sieben da sein.

Habe übrigens heute schon mal in der Lübecker Bucht kutternderweise ab Travemünde ein bisschen "geübt". Filetiere gerade drei Dorsche.

Der Burner waren knallrote Gufis, alles andere lief fast nicht (Motoroil noch ein bisschen). Aber das ist ja auch ein anderes Revier, und morgen kann es sowieso ganz anders laufen...


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Gerade angekommen kein regen in sicht Win:vik:ftdstärke ca 4


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Mai 2013)

Hatten wir schon eine Adresse fürs Navi??


----------



## Skizzza (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Hafenstraße/Hafenplatz kannste eingeben Alex


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Mai 2013)

Danke


----------



## offense80 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Wir schieben hier um 4.30 Uhr los, sollten dann auch rechtzeitig da sein um noch gute Plätze zu bekommen, da wir ja einen "Neuling" dabei haben, der reichlich Platz zum werfen braucht grins.....

Leute ich freu mich wie Hulle auf euch und die Tour

LET´S GET READY TO RUMBLEEEEEE

LABOE 2013:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## djoerni (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Sachen liegen im Auto. Noch schnell ne runde schlafen und auf geht's!


----------



## Stulle (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich hab. Hier 6 dorsche und einen horni rausbekommen gebissen ham sie sehr vorsichtig was mich nochmal die gleiche mänge aussteiger gekostet hat alle so 40-45 und eine platte hab ich quer gehakt  hoffe morgen. Wird noch besser


----------



## Brutzlaff (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So, kurz pennen nach dem bayerischen Triumph! Um 6 losfahren und dann gehts hoffentlich ab wie Luzzie!!


----------



## offense80 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Soooo, noch etwas Kaffee ins Gesicht gekippt, und dann geht es auch schon los.....

Bis gleich Jungs |wavey:


----------



## Legionaer (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin jungs, ich sitze hier und kotze obwohl ich kaum wellen habe. wünsche euch guten fang viel spaß und heil petri. bekomme langsam pipi in den augen. gruß axel.


----------



## Norbi (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin Leutz,hab mal für Euch einen kleinen Tip.
Wie is es wenn Ihr mal den Rolf ne Webcam an die Stirn tackert
damit die zu Hause gebliebenen etwas von Eurer Tour live mitbekommen,wünsche Euch viel Petri#h:q


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

ich binn zu hause und ihr so ?#h


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich auch 
Das Gute; wir hatten einen Promi im Sack |rolleyes.
Jeder hat 1-2 Fische gefangen; nur die vorne, oben, ein paar mehr|rolleyes|rolleyes
War wieder super, die Truppe und auch die "Neuen" mal zu sehen:m

Kann mal eigentlich ne Gehirnerschütterung ohne Schmerzen haben;+;+


----------



## djoerni (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Bin auch wieder Zuhause! 
War ne klasse Tour mit euch!
Danke nochmal an Skizza für die Top Organisation!
Fisch gabs auch, Wetter war durchwachsen, aber besser als befürchtet.
Jetzt was essen und dann ab nach'n Bett.


----------



## lausi97 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich auch
> Das Gute; wir hatten einen Promi im Sack |rolleyes.
> Jeder hat 1-2 Fische gefangen; nur die vorne, oben, ein paar mehr|rolleyes|rolleyes
> War wieder super, die Truppe und auch die "Neuen" mal zu sehen:m
> ...



Das mit der Gehirnerschütterung,fragst ausgerechnet Du?ne ernst jetz,kann man 

Sind noch aufer Bahn, 10km Stau vor Rehren,fahren jetz 40km Umweg#q


----------



## offense80 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Bin auch wieder gelandet. Gefangen wurde von 0 - 12,15,17? 

Leider auch seeehr viele kleine dabei, aber auch ein paar recht gute Kirschen. Mein Glückwunsch geht an Djörni, für seinen 75er Dorsch....klasse Teil. War super euch alle wieder zu treffen, es macht jedes mal einen Heidenspaß. 

Danke nochmal an Skizzza ( Sven ) für diese super Organisation, es war echt sehr gelungen #6#6
Von A wie Antrinken |supergri bis Z wie zurückfahren, filitieren, PREISVERLEIHUNG |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes jaaaa die gab es ...an alle , die da nicht mit gefahrenen waren. Es war absolut top. Schade wegen der zwei Totalausfälle, aber so ist das nun mal mit dem Wasser.

Komme ich jetzt noch zur Frage des Tages....

ROLFI mein Seestern, hast du abgenommen? Du hast heute ausgesehen wie ein Dressman bei GNAM ( Germanys next Angler Model ) :l


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Der Promi im Sack, äh, Gummi verrät seine Anwesenheit
War einfach rund und gut, die Veranstaltung; danke Svenni !!!!
Ich habe (glaube ich) echt ne leichte Erschütterung; von Svenni, Lausi, oder meinem Stunt !:c
@Rolf
Habe mal nachgezählt; habe ich mich verhört und habe Dich falsch bezahlt ??


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ich auch
> Das Gute; wir hatten einen Promi im Sack |rolleyes.
> Jeder hat 1-2 Fische gefangen; nur die vorne, oben, ein paar mehr|rolleyes|rolleyes
> War wieder super, die Truppe und auch die "Neuen" mal zu sehen:m
> ...



ich würde mir ehr gedanken um dein hüfte machen |bigeyes


----------



## Ines (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So, bevor ich jetzt gleich in die Heia gehe, möchte ich nochmal Skizzza herzlich danke sagen für die umsichtige und liebevolle Organisation. #6

Es war ein klasse Tag mit euch auf See! Dass ihr für mich, obwohl ich zuletzt dazugestoßen bin, noch einen Platz oben am Bug "übrig" hattet, hat mich im Nachhinein besonders gefreut. |supergri Wir waren ein gutes Team da oben - vor allem, nachdem Reppi "fangtechnisch aufgewacht" ist. |rolleyes

Ich bin glücklich und zufrieden und sehr müde. Wünsche den Sauerländern und anderen Binnenländern, dass sie auch heil wieder zuhause angekommen sind. #h

Mit euch - gerne mal wieder!


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So, back in town,Dauerregen bis zum erbrechen und noch ne Stauumfahrung.Mehr gibt's Morgen,wille bubu.


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

[QUOTEWir waren ein gutes Team da oben - vor allem, nachdem Reppi "fangtechnisch aufgewacht][/QUOTE]

ein super Team !!; bei den erschwerten Bedingungen...... und Du hast doch die Männerwelt in Grund und Boden geangelt #r#r

Kopf scheint wieder in Ordnung; nur der Rücken sieht aus und fühlt sich an, als wenn ich von nem Zug überrollt wurde..:c
Muss wohl doch mal zum Doc.....


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> [QUOTEWir waren ein gutes Team da oben - vor allem, nachdem Reppi "fangtechnisch aufgewacht]


 
ein super Team !!; bei den erschwerten Bedingungen...... und Du hast doch die Männerwelt in Grund und Boden geangelt #r#r

Kopf scheint wieder in Ordnung; nur der Rücken sieht aus und fühlt sich an, als wenn ich von nem Zug überrollt wurde..:c
Muss wohl doch mal zum Doc.....[/QUOTE]

Moin,
geh mal lieber zum Doc..... so'n "Hechter" an Bord ist nicht gerade das, was man alltäglich macht |rolleyes........ (bezuegl. der .... und der Bezahlung.... das war schon richtig so, waren noch ein paar "Werbegeschenke" dabei.....) ..... also, ab zum Doc und viel Spass in Norge (oder viel Vorfreude)


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder gelandet. Gefangen wurde von 0 - 12,15,17?
> 
> Leider auch seeehr viele kleine dabei, aber auch ein paar recht gute Kirschen. Mein Glückwunsch geht an Djörni, für seinen 75er Dorsch....klasse Teil. War super euch alle wieder zu treffen, es macht jedes mal einen Heidenspaß.
> 
> ...


 
Guten Morgen lieber Michael........ ist es dir aufgefallen?? 
(Hoffe deinem "Weibchen" geht's wieder besser?!.....)


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

So, jetzt was Allgemeines.......

Tour war wieder mal richtig gut,nette neue Leute dabei und Fisch gab's auch |supergri. Der Eine mehr, der Andere weniger.....aber insgesammt 'ne runde Sache.
Svenni, gut gemacht mit der Organisation (und das bei der wenigen Freizeit eines Studenten )
Ines, du bist echt eine Bereicherung für die Truppe und hattes, wie wir bemerkt haben viel Spass und auch gut gefangen.... Hut ab und dickes Petri :m
Soooo, die grösste Überraschung war ja gleich Morgen, als wir auf dem Parkplatz ankamen....... ich traute meinen Augen kaum........ hat doch tatsächlicher der Lausi mit seinem Kumpel den langen Weg aus dem Sauerland in die Zivilisation auf sich genommen? War schon lustig und wirklich schön, die Leute der Tour wiederzusehen.......

Generell hab ich noch eine Anmerkung bezueglich der Blauort etc.......
Egbert gab sich Mühe den Fisch zu finden..... hat auch geklappt #h. Was die "Freundlichkeit" einiger seiner Crewmitglieder angeht, sollte er noch mal an Auftreten und Kundenkontakt arbeiten...... es gehört sich nicht Angler von vorherein in einem teilweise "abwertenden" Ton anzumachen.....
Wir sind Gäste an Bord und möchten auch nur wie solche behandelt werden, wollen bestimmt keinerlei Sonderrechte etc..... (*irgendwelche "Ausreden" wie " so sind die Seebären nun mal" lass ich da nicht gelten.......)*
Was die Verpflegung angeht.... war "Standard" , nix Gutes und nix Schlechtes...eben nur zu echt überzogenen Preisen, wie ich finde. (*Ausreden, wie " die haben ja auch so hohe Kosten" etc. lasse ich auch hier nicht zu, geht auch anders*)
Die Information, dass mitgebrachte Verpflegung an Bord unerwünscht ist, gehört auf die Internetseite des Kutters...... (hat einen komischen Nachgeschmack, wenn man mit fertig gepacktem "Lunchpaket" an Bord kommt und *dann erst* die Info bekommt.......)
Was man zu dem Pfand der Fischkisten etc. sagen soll...... da macht sich bitte jeder seine eigenen Gedanken. Ich meine das Bereitstellen solcher Kisten würde zu einem guten Service gehören....... sieht aber bestimmt jeder anders
....#c
Wie gesagt, war mein Eindruck..... bitte nicht verallgemeinern........|rolleyes.... ist mit nur "sauer aufgestossen" der Kram.....#c


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Moin,

so nun wach.

Orga:
 Svenni,an dir werden sich künftige Organisatoren messen müsse#6

Fangtechnisch:Leider(bzw. eigentlich gut)viele kleine!#6
Leute:Naja,geht so war schonmal besser:q:q:q:q,mann hab euch doch alle Lieb!!!!!!!!

Wetter:#q#q#q#q#q#q

So,der fade Beigeschmack:Rolf hatt es schon treffend gesagt,soetwas geht garnich.Zahlende Kunden werden angeschrien(Hamster) oder behandelt wie Kleinstkinder.In heutigen Zeiten,wo alle Kämpfen müssen um sein täglich Brot zu erarbeiten,verstehe ich das nicht,das Kunden so behandelt werden,zumal es immer heißt das es weniger wird?Mein fazit daraus ist:

Kuttern mit euch immer wieder,nur nicht mehr auf der Blauort!
Ne alternative wäre ja,das man mal ne Kleinboottour macht.


@Reppi:wollen kleine Thai,die laufen mit die kleine Fusse ubel klankes Lücken.Möööööööönsch aldder geh zum Dok!

@Offens:hast dein Weibchen gepflegt?Datt arme Huhn,Seekrank und noch mit die Bekloppten auf Schiff:q.Beim nächstenmal ist die an forderster Front mit dabei.

last butt not releast Ines:RESPEKT!#h#h#h#h#h#h#h

So tschüssen,sollte ich wen vergessen haben,so dienen diese Zeilen als senile Grüße,gelle Uwe!


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> habe Dich falsch bezahlt ??




wie,du hast *Ihn* bezahlt,zu mir war er auch ohne recht kuschelig:k


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ne alternative wäre ja,das man mal ne Kleinboottour macht.



Hmm.... |kopfkrat #6

Schön das Ihr Euch den Spaß von dem Dreckswetter nicht habt vermiesen lassen! #h


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Hmm.... |kopfkrat #6
> 
> Schön das Ihr Euch den Spaß von dem Dreckswetter nicht habt vermiesen lassen! #h




Dürfen,wir das als Einladung verstehen?:q:q:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Öhhhm nö! Zumindest nicht alle auf ein Mal 

An einem Kleinboottreffen würde ich aber gerne teilnehmen, im Gegenteil
zu Kuttern. Rolf hat ja hier zu Recht so ein paar Klassiker angesprochen...

Wäre i.d.R. auch günstiger für die Teilnehmer, aber halt nicht so persönlich
da sich das Feld wahrscheinlich ziemlich schnell verlieren wird.
Zumindest war das bei früheren Aktionen immer der Fall.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Öhhhm nö! Zumindest nicht alle auf ein Mal
> 
> An einem Kleinboottreffen würde ich aber gerne teilnehmen, im Gegenteil
> zu Kuttern. Rolf hat ja hier zu Recht so ein paar Klassiker angesprochen...
> ...


 
Moin, 
die Idee finde ich auch gut...... man könnte solch ein Event auch evtl. über 2 Tage machen, wo man am Abend schön nett beim BBQ zusammensitzt....... dann kommt man wieder zum "Persönlichen" beim netten Zusammensitzen etc......... nur so'n Gedanke #c


----------



## offense80 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Leider liegt sie immer noch flach, die hat es so richtig erwischt.#d

Privaten Kutter mieten....gerne. BalticII oder BalticIII sollen ja ganz gut sein für so eine Tour hab ich mal gelesen. Das würde sicher Laune machen, und man ist nicht von der Laune des Kapitäns abhängig. 

Zum Thema "Nie wieder Blauort"

Was ich da so von euch gehört habe, muß ich sagen, hat mich doch sehr erschreckt. So kenne ich Eggi ja gar nicht. War doch bisher immer nett bei ihm. Was machen wir denn jetzt mit der Makrelentour? Einige haben ja immer noch ihre Gutscheine für die Tour auf der Blauort, oder habt ihr die schon verbraucht?

Zum Thema "Laboe"

Das ist ja echt die reinste Abzocke da. 
Angefangen bei diesem :r:r Blitzer, der 3 oder 4 Leuten ne Menge Kopfzerbrechen macht...
Dann 7 Euro Parkgebühren, und dann noch der Hinweis von einem netten Anglerkollegen, man solle sich bloß ordentlich hinstellen, und die weiße Linie NICHT mit dem Reifen berühren, da sonst so eine nette  &/%/()&=/ Dorfzippe kommt, und dir ein 15 Euro Ticket an die Scheibe ballert. Die standen wohl das Wochenende davor auch ca 2-3 cm auf dem weißen Streifen, und klatsch, war das Ticket dran!!

So behandelt man keine zahlenden Touristen!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Leider liegt sie immer noch flach, die hat es so richtig erwischt.#d
> 
> Privaten Kutter mieten....gerne. BalticII oder BalticIII sollen ja ganz gut sein für so eine Tour hab ich mal gelesen. Das würde sicher Laune machen, und man ist nicht von der Laune des Kapitäns abhängig.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Micha, schönen Gruss an's "Weibchen" #h

soll nicht heissen, dass wir nicht mehr mit der Blauort fahren sollen.... sind halt nur Dinge, die mir augefallen sind und so nicht ganz passen......, wie ich finde. #c Ist aber jedem sein persönliches Empfinden. Hat ja doch jeder eine andere "Schmerzgrenze".....|rolleyes
(Was Laboe und seine "Gesetze" angeht, kann ich nix sagen...... ich hatte einen guten, sicheren und vorschriftsmässig fahrenden Fahrer :m )


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Idee finde ich auch gut...... man könnte solch ein Event auch evtl. über 2 Tage machen, wo man am Abend schön nett beim BBQ zusammensitzt....... dann kommt man wieder zum "Persönlichen" beim netten Zusammensitzen etc......... nur so'n Gedanke #c




Genauso dachte ich:m


----------



## lausi97 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Leider liegt sie immer noch flach, die hat es so richtig erwischt.#d
> 
> Privaten Kutter mieten....gerne. BalticII oder BalticIII sollen ja ganz gut sein für so eine Tour hab ich mal gelesen.
> 
> So behandelt man keine zahlenden Touristen!!!




Zu 1.u hast Sie vorher flachgelegt,deswegen hat Sie diese übelste Morgenübelkeit.Sei ehrlich.......|rolleyes,flachgelegt hast sie schon gelle!

Zu 2.: Jo auch ne Option,wobei ich da eigentlich an so 15PSèr dachte mit 3 männeken druff,und dann so wie Herzblättchen(Herz*blatt* kann man bei dem Leichtmatrosen ja nicht mehr schreiben)schon anmerkte.

Zu3.: aber genauestens............................,und das in jeder Hinsicht punkt.


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder ???
Ich habe da auch noch so einen Lauselümmel in Gummi:m


----------



## Stulle (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

also nicht mehr mitfahren würd ich für übertrieben halten kutter und kapitän würd ich mal mit 2 bewerten nur die crew mit 4 #c man kanns deutlich schlechter treffen|wavey:

selbst ich als pilk muffel hab einige fische bekommen|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> wo bleiben eigentlich die Bilder ???
> Ich habe da auch noch so einen Lauselümmel in Gummi:m


 
Lauselümmel in Gummi??? |bigeyes Hab ich wohl verpasst..... (aber gut, dass du zu deinen Neigungen stehst Reppi!!) #6#6


----------



## Ines (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ihr seid süß, Jungs, danke für die Blumen. #h

Genesungswünsche an die Kranke, Grüße an euch alle.

Zur Blauort: Ich finde das nach wie vor ein gutes (und auch schön seegängiges) Schiff, und die Norddeutschen, na ja, ich will sie nicht in Schutz nehmen, aber die sind manchmal ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig. |rolleyes

Und ich denke mir, was die auf so nem Kutter immer mal wieder für Kundschaft haben - dass die dabei versuchen, für ein bisschen Ordnung zu sorgen und vielleicht manchmal auch genervt sind, kann ich schon verstehen.

Ansonsten habt ihr natürlich recht. |supergri

Mal zweitägig los mit ein bisschen Plaudern zwischendurch, auch nicht schlecht. Wie es dann zeitlich passt, mal gucken.

Wenn wir eine Plattfischtour hinkriegen würden, gerne von SH aus, und ich dann sogar Zeit hätte, würde mich das freuen.

Ansonsten - man liest sich und sieht sich hoffentlich bei Gelegenheit auch mal wieder.  #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Ines schrieb:


> Ihr seid süß, Jungs, danke für die Blumen. #h
> 
> Genesungswünsche an die Kranke, Grüße an euch alle.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ines, 
schön das es dir gefallen hat....... und das Lob hast du ja mehr als verdient, so wie du dich an der "Männerfront" durchgesetzt hast #6.
Natürlich haben Besatzungen öfter mit "anderen Gästen" zu tun...... aber ich habe z.B. gleich bei Jörg (Elbetaler) gestanden, wobei er "angegangen" wurde, dass sein Angelplatz doch der Platz zum Gaffen sei..... aber in einem Ton..... na ja. #d (Gehört sich nicht, wie ich finde) 
Wenn man während der Fahrt negative Erfahrungen macht und sich gegenüber der Truppe oder Einzelnen dann "etwas ruppig" benimmt, ist es völlig verständlich.... kam da aber gleich von vorn herein "anders" rüber.
Auch das Massregeln von Egbert am "Hamster"..... als er einen ca. 40 cm langen mageren Dorsch zurückgsetzt hat, war mehr als daneben. Habt ihr wohl "oben" nicht mitbekommen, aber als Käpitän springt man nicht von der Brücke raus und schreit einen Gast lauthals an: *"das sei ein guter Dorsch für die Ostsee und den müsse man mitnehmen, ansonsten müsste man nach Norwegen fahren".......*, Das macht man eben nicht, wie ich meine.......

Aber jeder soll für sich entscheiden........ (habe ich auch schon gemacht !!! )


----------



## offense80 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Vom Kleinboot aus macht das angeln wie gesagt auch ne Menge Spaß. Entweder, wir mieten uns 2-3 Boote, oder vielleicht finden wir hier ja den einen oder anderen, der uns Hoschis und Hoschinchens mitnehmen würde.
Aber warum zerbrechen wir uns die hübschen Köpfchen....wir haben ja die Orga Götter Sven und Alex für solche Planspielchen


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

diese "Süddeutschen-Weicheier"........kaum werden sie mal persönlich angesprochen, schon zerbrechen sie...|rolleyes|rolleyes
Den Spruch mit Norge habe ich jetzt schon auf 3 Kuttern gehört....
Der einzige der mir gegen den Strich ging, war der Besserwisser-Gaff-Hiwi....geht gar nicht......
Und wenn Elebetaler und Rolf da "unten" lauern, um Dorsche abzugreifen...kann ich sogar diesen "Hiwi" verstehen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> diese "Süddeutschen-Weicheier"........kaum werden sie mal persönlich angesprochen, schon zerbrechen sie...|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Den Spruch mit Norge habe ich jetzt schon auf 3 Kuttern gehört....
> Der einzige der mir gegen den Strich ging, war der Besserwisser-Gaff-Hiwi....geht gar nicht......
> Und wenn Elebetaler und Rolf da "unten" lauern, um Dorsche abzugreifen...kann ich sogar diesen "Hiwi" verstehen|supergri|supergri|supergri


 


Danke (JUDAS!!) 

du hast genau den Kollegen angesprochen........ er war schon "anstrengend".  |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*


Du wolltest ja nicht oben, auf dem Olymp stehen


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Du wolltest ja nicht oben, auf dem Olymp stehen


 
Uih....... so war das? Und ich stell mich neben meinen lieben Kumpel Lausi, Elbetaler und Yupii , habe den ganzen Tag Spass mit ihnen und verzichte auf "euren Höhenflug".........

Ja, du hast schon Recht....... (man muss Prioritäten setzen :q:q)


----------



## Reppi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

och, ich kann mich über Djörni, Svenni und Ines auch nicht beschweren..|rolleyes
Aber wäre auch nicht so toll gewesen. wenn Uwe, Lausi und Du auf einmal zuviel dünne Luft bekommen hättest...


----------



## elbetaler (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

#h Hallo Tour-Gemeinde,

ich bin auch wieder gut zuhause gelandet und hoffe selbiges von euch. Nun hat mich der Alltag wieder im Griff und hilft dabei, emotional als auch sachlich mit den gesammelten Eindrücken umzugehen.
Was bei mir als positiv haften bleibt, ist der sehr angenehme und respektvolle Umgang unter uns. Bedenken von z.B. Ines im Vorfeld der Tour, dass es meistens nur Schnacker und Wichtigtuer sind, die sich zwar im Netz belöffeln, dann aber doch einen reellen ganz ....kurzen.... Verstand haben - wurden doch dann hoffentlich zerschlagen?! 
Es ist eine bunte zusammen gewürfelte Truppe, vom Fast-Kind bis zum Opa, Jungs und Mädels ... alles dabei. Jeder hat ein eigenes Leben neben dem Angeln. Das wird an so einem Tag ausgeblendet, da soll es um´s Angeln gehen. Und das ist gut so, denn man kann mal frische Luft atmen und sich erholen. Wobei mich schon die Geschichte, die hinter dem Angler steckt (beruflich, famil. Verhältnisse), interessiert.

Danke Rolf, zu deiner Einschätzung gibt es kaum etwas  hinzuzufügen. Ich weiss nur eines, dass ich erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit vom "Kuttern" geheilt bin. Das positive Gesamtbild ist über den Tag zu Staub zerbröselt. Auf keinen Fall möchte ich diese Aussage verallgemeinern.
Es ist nur so: Die gesamte Ausfahrt-Taktik ist grosser Mist! Da wird stundenlang gefahren, um dann solche Fänge zu erzielen? Fische gibt es auch vor der "Haustür", nicht nur vor DK. Die Standzeit am jeweiligen Spot war einfach viel zu lange! Wenn keiner was fängt, warum wird dann weiter im Nirvana rumgedümpelt? Weil dann auch immer mal einzelne Fische wieder gefangen werden, gibt es dem Käptn die nötige Bestätigung. 

Ein Treffen zum Bootsangeln würde ich sehr begrüssen. Es wurden da von Euch schon gute Vorschläge gemacht. So wie Lausi meinte, das auf zwei Tage zu verteilen und am ersten Abend zu grillen usw.
Problem Boote. Zunächst sollten wir checken, ob es mit Privat- oder Mietbooten sein sollte und wieviele überhaupt mitmachen würden. Dann das Zielgebiet. Spontan fallen mir die Lübecker und die Mecklenburger Bucht ein. Da der Aktionsradius der Kleinboote eingeschränkt ist und mit zunehmender Wassertemperatur der Dorsch ins Tiefe zieht, würde ich entweder eine kurfristige Lösung oder den Herbst vorschlagen. 

Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## Ines (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Öhm, ich glaube nicht, dass ich mal was über "Schnacker und Wichtigtuer" gesagt habe, lasse mich aber gern korrigieren...|kopfkrat
Ganz grundsätzlich finde ich es immer gut, falls möglich, sich mal persönlich zum gemeinsamen Schnacken zusammenzusetzen, weil das oft viel klärt - von daher finde ich eine Zweitages-Option gar nicht schlecht. Weiß zwar nicht, ob das klappt, aber das kann man ja mal sehen.

Ich selber bin jetzt schon lange nicht mehr auf einem der großen Kutter mitgefahren, weil das, wie gesagt, oft gewöhnungsbedürftig ist und die Fänge auch nicht immer zufriedenstellend ausfallen.
Würde sagen, ich bin mittlerweile Kummer gewohnt oder ich erwarte nicht mehr so viel. Und der Umgangston, na ja, ärgert mich auch manchmal, aber ich versuche, mir davon nicht die Stimmung versauen zu lassen.

Ich fände es schön, wenn unter uns die Stimmung gut bleibt und wir mal wieder was zusammen auf die Beine stellen, ob Kleinboot oder Kutter, wie auch immer.#h


----------



## offense80 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Unter uns bleibt die Stimmung ganz sicher gut, dafür haben wir einfach zu viel Spaß miteinander. Sei es hier im Board, oder auf dem Schiff. Finde es echt genial, wie die Truppe zusammengewachsen ist, und wie herzlich die "Neuen" jedesmal aufgenommen werden. #6#6#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



offense80 schrieb:


> Unter uns bleibt die Stimmung ganz sicher gut, dafür haben wir einfach zu viel Spaß miteinander. Sei es hier im Board, oder auf dem Schiff. Finde es echt genial, wie die Truppe zusammengewachsen ist, und wie herzlich die "Neuen" jedesmal aufgenommen werden. #6#6#6


 
rüchtüch.........


----------



## Reppi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Morning...
dann spinnen wir doch mal weiter..........Kleinboote........
Wenn dann sollten diese aber groß genug und genügend Wumm haben, um einen gewissen Sicherheitsstandard zu gewährleisten.
Dies schränkt die Geschichte natürlich ein, denn wie viel Führer(scheine) bekommen wir zusammen ?
Wie viele Verleiher gibt es ( in Kiel gibt es zwar geniale Boote, aber die Fänge...)
Wer ist bereit und gewillt, ca. 70 Euro pro Tag und Person (Boot und Sprit bei 3 Anglern) auszugeben ?
Also nen Lappen und Lust hätte ich..|rolleyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Morning...
> dann spinnen wir doch mal weiter..........Kleinboote........
> Wenn dann sollten diese aber groß genug und genügend Wumm haben, um einen gewissen Sicherheitsstandard zu gewährleisten.
> Dies schränkt die Geschichte natürlich ein, denn wie viel Führer(scheine) bekommen wir zusammen ?
> ...


 
Moin.... Recht hast du, soviel Anbieter kenn ich da nicht. (Wohne ja auch nicht an der Küste ! |rolleyes)
Evtl. sollte man vieleicht etwas weiter fahren? DK/ Als z.B. ist ja auch gleich hinter Flensburg..... dort könnte man (mit genügend Vorlaufzeit) evtl. bei Frank / WRS Charterboote was organisieren. Er hilft bestimmt auch bei Unterkünften o.ä.wenn man 2 oder sogar 3 Tage da bleiben möchte...... (z.B. Hütten auf dem Campingplatz oder evtl. Ferienhaus für ein kurzes WE) Oder wenn's wirklich im Sommer ist, könnte man auch eine Nacht im Zelt verbringen?!|rolleyes
Hängt natürlich von der Anahl der Leute u.s.w. ab........#c

Oder ein WE (SA +SO), wo man Samstag eine Tour mit der Julia von Moen aus macht? #c.... und noch vom Ufer in der Brandung etc. rumfuchteln....?!


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> Morning...
> dann spinnen wir doch mal weiter..........Kleinboote........
> Wenn dann sollten diese aber groß genug und genügend Wumm haben, um einen gewissen Sicherheitsstandard zu gewährleisten.
> Dies schränkt die Geschichte natürlich ein, denn wie viel Führer(scheine) bekommen wir zusammen ?
> ...



Also nen Lappen habe ich auch! :vik:


----------



## Reppi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

jetzt auch noch Brandung ?
Lass uns kündigen und wir ziehen an die See

Also lass uns mal warten, was die anderen überhaupt sagen !


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Reppi schrieb:


> in Kiel gibt es zwar geniale Boote, aber die Fänge...)



Dieses Jahr habe ich Kiel nach langer Abwesenheit mal wieder drei Chancen gegeben. Jeder Tripp war Mefo und Dorschtechnisch echt gut. Zu dem sind dort ein paar Plattenreviere wo man schon eine Menge Pech haben muss damit man nichts fängt.

Kevins Boote, ich denke Du meinst das BC Kiel, sind natürlich geil aber natürlich auch wieder teurer und "unterschiedlich".

Das größte Problem an Kiel was ich aber sehe ich die Grill-Unterkunftscombo. So wirklich schöne Buden wo man gemütlich grillen kann und es nicht weit zum Hafen hat sind da wohl Mangelware.
Allgemein würde mir so spontan keine Location einfallen wo man so ein leichtes Norgefeeling (Hütte am Wasser, Boot am Steg, Grill auf dem Steg) genießen könnte...


----------



## Yupii (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Das größte Problem an Kiel was ich aber sehe ich die Grill-Unterkunftscombo. So wirklich schöne Buden wo man gemütlich grillen kann und es nicht weit zum Hafen hat sind da wohl Mangelware.
> Allgemein würde mir so spontan keine Location einfallen wo man so ein leichtes Norgefeeling (Hütte am Wasser, Boot am Steg, Grill auf dem Steg) genießen könnte...



Bei dir zuhause ist doch auch ne Option:q:q:q


----------



## Reppi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Das hört sich doch gut an, Kai.
Ich habe Kiel dieses Jahr bisher vernachlässigt.........
Da könnte man ggf. ja auch bei den Booten einen Wochenend-Bonus aushandeln, wenn wir ihm die Flotte wegbuchen -)).
Vielleicht kennt "Kielfreund" ja ne Location.....
Oder aber......von Kiel nach Eckernförde ist mit den Booten nen Klacks......und da wird es wohl "Hütten" geben....


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Ich kann den Trailer ja auf die Auffahrt stellen, nur das Wasser musst Du Dir dazu denken. 
Djörni kann ja ab und zu mal die Klospülung drücken, das rauscht auch ein bisschen...


----------



## Skizzza (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Soooo, ich melde mich nun auch mal zurück!|wavey:

Erstmal möchte ich mich bei ALLEN Mitfahrern bedanken, es hat mir eine Menge Spaß gemacht und es war wieder eine tolle Truppe, auch von den neuen war ich begeistert:vik:
 Danke auch für die Blumen wegen der Organisation

Fangtechnisch muss ich wohl nicht mehr viel sagen, dass war für die meißten leider etwas mau, da hatte ich mir mehr erhofft. Also für euch, ich war zufrieden|rolleyes 

Zum Ton an Bord, hatte das garnicht so mitbekommen, aber geht natürlich garnicht|gr: und ich verstehe auch die Reaktion einiger, die sich so etwas nicht noch einmal anhören möchten. 

So komme ich dann direkt zum Thema, dass nun vorherrscht: Wie/Wo soll es beim nächsten mal losgehen. Generell finde ich die Idee mit den Kleinbooten sehr interessant. Auch über 2 Tage das ganze zu strecken gefällt mir. Allerdings kommt dadurch auch einiges an Kosten auf, und ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir das dann leisten kann..
Die Idee mit der MS Lana sowie 1-2 Kleinbooten klingt auch sehr gut. 

Je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer würde ich nochmal die MS Seeadler oder MS Storkow in den Raum werfen. Beide ab Rostock mit max 12 Anglern. 

Insgesamt favorisiere ich aber die Kleinboot-Variante


----------



## lausi97 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



Skizzza schrieb:


> Soooo, ich melde mich nun auch mal zurück!|wavey:
> 
> Erstmal möchte ich mich bei ALLEN Mitfahrern bedanken, es hat mir eine Menge Spaß gemacht und es war wieder eine tolle Truppe, auch von den neuen war ich begeistert:vik:
> Danke auch für die Blumen wegen der Organisation
> ...





Svenni mach dir kein Kopp wegen Kohle,wird dann halt gesammelt,brauchen ja einen Troubadix.

Wer hat den alles ein Boot und würde mitfahren,bzw.wieviel ham nen Sportbootschein?
Würde dieses Kleinbootfischen aber evtl.eher fürs nächste Jahr planen und dann wirklich für ein Weekende.
Kuttern ist für mich auch ok,aber halt nicht mehr auf der Blauort.Rostock|kopfkratuiui 6 St fahrt,da fänd ich dann DK besser!


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Svenni mach dir kein Kopp wegen Kohle,wird dann halt gesammelt,brauchen ja einen Troubadix.
> 
> Wer hat den alles ein Boot und würde mitfahren,bzw.wieviel ham nen Sportbootschein?
> Würde dieses Kleinbootfischen aber evtl.eher fürs nächste Jahr planen und dann wirklich für ein Weekende.
> Kuttern ist für mich auch ok,aber halt nicht mehr auf der Blauort.Rostock|kopfkratuiui 6 St fahrt,da fänd ich dann DK besser!


 

wo haben sie den Troubadix immer hingehängt?? :q:q:q

Jau, sollte man etwas mehr Vorlauf und Auswahl haben für so ne Kleinboottour........... dann auch schon ein WE mit allem drum und dran


----------



## Ines (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour 2013 - Nr. 1*

Einen Schein habe ich auch, ob ich allerdings zeitlich ein ganzes Wochenende hinkriege, weiß ich nicht. 
Macht mal was aus und ich gucke mal, ob ich kann.


----------

